# Any watch pictures you took recently and you think came out pretty well?



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

..post them here! :-!

Well, to be honest, I was just playing around with the camera this weekend and I'm just looking for some excuse to post these.. ;-)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Nothing so fancy and set up.
Just a quick snap during a break in the action.


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

As someone who considers himself a decent amateur photographer, I'm terrible at macro shots and have no macro lenses, light boxes or strobes.

With that said I'm quite surprised at some of the good phone camera shots posted regularly on WUS.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Just took this one and the subject matter wasn't too hard to work with either...


----------



## Bradley101 (Apr 5, 2016)

😎

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll play along...


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

Man, I'm a terrible photographer with only a Samsung Galaxy in my artillery... But this thread is languishing and I like this picture... So...


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## AngusBC3 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

A few recent ones...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I have not got time to do more photograph. I have showed my images before, just present them once more of the same stuff. I used to just snap shot my watches, then after a while I felt imagery a bit boring. So later images you will see that I put more thought through my photograph. Each picture got a "theme". It became a much slower process. Hard to be creative.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wuyeah/albums/72157621938390424


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 11160690


That's clean. Love it.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm quite fond of this one, taken in the back of a Tokyo taxi at speed:


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Three of my favorite things...watches, beer and morning coffee.

I assume everyone recognizes the toucan. "Lovely day for a..."


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Composition isn't my strong point, but this came out well


----------



## mm4909 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

None of my watch pictures come out remotely well - some are just less bad than others.


----------



## Andy_Curtis (Jan 2, 2015)

Whisky and watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Cool thread, and AMAZING pics gentlemen. I'm not the greatest photographer but if I snap a few hundred shots usually a couple turn out ok. Here are a few of my favorites


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

I thought all of these turned out pretty well.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

one of my favs for some reason


----------



## LeatherneckSD (Mar 14, 2017)

Long Confrence call induced photoshoot


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't claim they're all recent, but I'm proud of these...


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not a recent pic but since the Northeast got a bunch of snow today...


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I like how this one came out.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Knives and Lint said:


> Cool thread, and AMAZING pics gentlemen. I'm not the greatest photographer but if I snap a few hundred shots usually a couple turn out ok. Here are a few of my favorites


Looks like you really love PERSOL!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

While sitting at the cabin on Sunday, this is the best time of month for this one.





No staging there it was just on my wrist and I was listening to the radio. The cabin is a remote home located 75 miles off the road system, no internet but I have a C Crane radio  Saturday night (I think) was full moon and the Trainmaster is brilliant during any phase but brightest on the full moons.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Knives and Lint said:


> Cool thread, and AMAZING pics gentlemen. I'm not the greatest photographer but if I snap a few hundred shots usually a couple turn out ok. Here are a few of my favorites


A lot of great shots there (the blue on the Breitling is fantastic), but that is awesome. I love the play between the red on the dial and the red Omega box.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

116710BLNR on an Everest band


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

wuyeah said:


> Looks like you really love PERSOL!


Yea brother, when it comes to shades, blades, and watches I definitely have a problem. I collect many brands (Maui, Costa, Oakley, Von Zipper, etc.) and while Persol is not my most plentiful they are probably my favorite. There are only a handful of styles that fit my face though, the round ones don't work for me. Still, the clarity is top notch, and I particularly appreciate how well they transition throughout varying brightness.



Raza said:


> A lot of great shots there (the blue on the Breitling is fantastic), but that is awesome. I love the play between the red on the dial and the red Omega box.


Thanks man. That means a lot coming from you as I have seen you around the forums and I dig your style and respect your opinion. Plus, with your avatar it feels like the compliment is coming from the man himself ;-)

I think shots like that with the B&W/one color filter are some of my favorites to take. It's fun to come up with objects that play well together.


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

I took this yesterday in celebration of a newly discovered holiday - Pi day! The Citizen Navistar shows the date in decimal format. This was a close-up shot with a Samsung S6 Active phone using natural light from the post snow storm sky.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I've experimented for a while with photographing my watches and I think I've finally gotten better. Earlier attempts were often out of focus and/or subject to glare.

By experimenting with camera angles and not using a flash, I've been able to reduce glare considerably. The lighting for these shots was from my dining room chandelier:
















My most recent attempts have been better IMHO. The best lighting situation I've found is on my dining room table with filtered light coming from a window with blinds. Examples:

















Surprisingly, some of my best photos were taken with my mini LG tablet's camera.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Decent but not recent.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

New iphone 7plus camera and some editing.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

CMTFR said:


> View attachment 11194346
> 
> 
> View attachment 11194354
> ...


C & qtip post some of my favorite pics!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

IGotId said:


> C & qtip post some of my favorite pics!


Most kind of you, Adnan. Thank you very much.


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

ninzeo said:


> New iphone 7plus camera and some editing.


I really love the band on the junghans! I like the watch too!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## CJM87 (Feb 22, 2011)

View attachment fullsizeoutput_39a.jpg


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's one I like of the watches I brought to Japan with me:


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

You're just going to have to bear with me till the, "Newness/Honeymoon Phase", wears off. (I think that's a looong ways off)...


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> You're just going to have to bear with me till the, "Newness/Honeymoon Phase", wears off. (I think that's a looong ways off)...


Wow!

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Knives and Lint said:


> Yea brother, when it comes to shades, blades, and watches I definitely have a problem. I collect many brands (Maui, Costa, Oakley, Von Zipper, etc.) and while Persol is not my most plentiful they are probably my favorite. There are only a handful of styles that fit my face though, the round ones don't work for me. Still, the clarity is top notch, and I particularly appreciate how well they transition throughout varying brightness.


Amen my friend, I sure understand your other passions. I myself is a victim of eyewear....I kinda stop photographing and update them as well. As I shop too fast and my creative photography mind is too slow~

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wuyeah/albums/72157621813802705


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeliascent (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Of the recent watch pics I took, the one I'm happiest with is this pic of my new-to-me Breitling Colt:









It captures the contrast between the brushed body / bezel and the shiny polished ring just around the crystal and the hands. I struggled for a while to catch that just right.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

We moved to a new place that has [fake veneer] granite countertops. I can finally take photos like half the ones I see on WUS. :-D


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just adding a few more:


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

........






.......






.......






.......






.......






.......


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Badbebe said:


>


I thought this was a very cool pic (_"Hey, he using fish. Never saw that before..."_) until I scrolled down and saw what we were really looking at. Ewww.

Now I'm hoping we'll never see it again. :-d


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

Took this awhile back so it's not too recent:


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

Another one I shot that I also like:


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

CMTFR said:


> Just adding a few more:
> 
> View attachment 11210442


Orange Monster? Cool!!!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Not the best quality due to the low light, but just the right moment the subject was captured.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

My Ex 114270 in for overhaul;


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

billiybop said:


> My Ex 114270 in for overhaul;
> View attachment 11219954


That's crazy. I get anxiety looking at that photo. All I can think is that one sneeze and the watch is ruined forever.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> View attachment 11194346



I absolutely LOVE the new retro style Dan Henry 1939 you posted! I might have to get both colors!


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Raza said:


> That's crazy. I get anxiety looking at that photo. All I can think is that one sneeze and the watch is ruined forever.


A much better response than on the Rolex forum. Boy, they got some wise guys over there.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

roseskunk said:


> View attachment 11219946


Great shot of the 3706. I'm looking to pick one up too.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Picture taken by using a normal and non-professional lense smartphone camera.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Another great shot using a simple smartphone camera


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This one came out well....me thinks


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Playing with reflections and macro lume ...


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm not artsy at all so I was quite proud of myself for how this one looks. Could just be me, though.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

CMTFR said:


> Just adding a few more:


Your shots are gorgeous. What camera do you use?

Also love that Dan Henry 1939 that the other poster remarked on as well. Your thoughts on that piece? I'm not familiar with the maker.



billiybop said:


> A much better response than on the Rolex forum. Boy, they got some wise guys over there.


You've piqued my curiosity. What were the responses there? Link?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

SodiumMonkey said:


> Your shots are gorgeous. What camera do you use?
> 
> Also love that Dan Henry 1939 that the other poster remarked on as well. Your thoughts on that piece? I'm not familiar with the maker.


Thank you very much for your kind words.

Most pics were taken using an Olympus E-PL5+Olympus 60mm 1:2.8 Macro lens.

Dan Henry seems to be a well known watch collector. It's not surprising to see models strongly based on some of the vintages he already owns.

On the DH 1939: as you may notice, the watch follows - closely - the aesthetic elements of the Omega CK2092. Using a quartz movement and a mineral (coated) glass was probably decisive to keep the price within limits. On general, the watch shows a good general quality. The case is well finished and the printing on the dial is very crisp. I think it's fair to say that, overall and taking the price into consideration, the impression is positive.

I believe you can find a couple of threads with more details, from other owners.

Best, C


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

tommyboy31 said:


> I'm not artsy at all so I was quite proud of myself for how this one looks. Could just be me, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thumbs up for the old school Whalers hat!


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex Intelligent Quartz T2N705


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## zlatan.ib (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Athelen (Dec 28, 2015)

Taking photos of my bulova to sell on eBay but this shot came out really nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zlatan.ib (Mar 23, 2017)

TroyOnTime said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is beautiful


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

zlatan.ib said:


> That is beautiful


Thank you! It's a nice piece for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

A few of mine that have come out quite well considering they were all taken on an iPhone 5!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Recent (i.e. today), but I like it. Shot with phone in the morning, postprocessed in evening.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....................






...<<.today's pic..(all of mine w/phone)


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

was in Iceland a few weeks back. Pretty proud of this Pelagos shot with the Northern Lights


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

I saw this watch today in the window of the boutique in Costa Mesa, Ca. AMAZING!!!


I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Just took this one and the subject matter wasn't too hard to work with either...


----------



## zlatan.ib (Mar 23, 2017)

badindianswamp said:


> I saw this watch today in the window of the boutique in Costa Mesa, Ca. AMAZING!!!


That color is so nice.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Zeppelin 7640-4


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Every time I see any photo of this watch I get a bad desire



Raza said:


>


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> Every time I see any photo of this watch I get a bad desire


... To what... have a smoke?


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Here are some of mine that i recently took with my mobile phone


































Must says, the seiko is pretty easy to photograph.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

MrCairo said:


> Every time I see any photo of this watch I get a bad desire


I essentially bought it on a whim, and I've been properly smitten with it ever since. I mean, I chose it as my number two watch for my four months living in Tokyo, and I almost took it over my Black Bay to simplify things (but I decided, having worn my Black Bay 80% of the time for six months, I probably couldn't do without it for so long).

Do it!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## chemistman (Aug 28, 2014)

TroyOnTime said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Bulova look like a straight AP lol. How can they make this and not get sued. I heard AP is pretty aggressive to protect their trademark

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 HTC_M8x 發送


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## aldirahmanp (Mar 25, 2017)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017
Love the green dial









Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My entry...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Laco Munster and Paderborn 

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Изпратено от моят GT-I9505


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Not bad for a phone camera...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sun








Snow









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Mako


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parnis 44mm (Seagull 2530)


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

My Top Model:


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

sickondivers said:


> View attachment 11305034


If there is one thing i have been collecting longer than watches..., it is sporting memorabilia. I don't usually call, "fake" on baseball's on this forum, but if that is supposed to be Sandy Koufax's signature... well, that's just wrong! I have a couple of hundred signed balls that were obtained in person and I know several signatures and have them commited to memory... this is not one.

Do they shut down threads for such things as this?? (I better put an lol, behind this)










The real McCoy... or should I say Kuofax?? This may be one industry where there are more fakes and forgeries committed than in the watch world!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hidef1080 said:


> My Top Model:
> View attachment 11344002


what made you go for NATO rather than leather?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

paulo piper segurado said:


> what made you go for NATO rather than leather?


Two main reasons:
1. I'm not in favor of leather at this point in my life.
2. If I ever sell this watch, the leather straps will be pretty much new.

Plus I just like the looks. It's not a look or style for everyone but it works for me.


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

I like this thread...


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> If there is one thing i have been collecting longer than watches..., it is sporting memorabilia. I don't usually call, "fake" on baseball's on this forum, but if that is supposed to be Sandy Koufax's signature... well, that's just wrong! I have a couple of hundred signed balls that were obtained in person and I know several signatures and have them commited to memory... this is not one.


Thoughts on these? It's the 1995 World Champion Braves' starting lineup.










They are all certified by JSA, but as you said, these things are faked so often. The Maddox signature in particular has always made me wonder. I've looked at tons of pictures of his certified authentic signature, and it just seems sort of all over the place.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Is that an Eames Chair?



Knives and Lint said:


> Cool thread, and AMAZING pics gentlemen. I'm not the greatest photographer but if I snap a few hundred shots usually a couple turn out ok. Here are a few of my favorites


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, this shot is in the Oris calendar and won me a watch. That's the best I've ever done with a photograph.

Oris 1 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SodiumMonkey said:


> The Maddox signature in particular has always made me wonder. I've looked at tons of pictures of his certified authentic signature, and it just seems sort of all over the place.


There was an old Batman paperback comic story that had a villain who suspected that Bruce Wayne and Burt Ward were Batman & Robin. He planned to get autographs of "all four" people -- Batman's, Robin's, Bruce's, and Burt's -- and compare the handwriting.

He was foiled by B&R's secret: as their normal selves, they signed autographs right-handed, and as their alter egos, they signed left-handed.

Wonder if Maddox just messed around with his autographs. 

PS - You know you're a WIS when you want to type "Chuck Maddox". :-d


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Some fantastic photos here, love this thread. I'll play...


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Adding some details...;-)









































Back to "normal"


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

CMTFR said:


> Adding some details...;-)
> 
> View attachment 11369594
> 
> ...


Very good work!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are a few more that I like.

Cocktail Time-5 by Russ, on Flickr

Cocktail Time-6 by Russ, on Flickr

IMGP1814 by Russ, on Flickr

Rado lume by Russ, on Flickr

Ocean-10 by Russ, on Flickr

Divers 65 - 3 by Russ, on Flickr

Divers 65 - 4 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Hidef1080 said:


> Very good work!


Thank you very much.


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

CMTFR said:


> Adding some details...;-)
> 
> Back to "normal"


Your photos are really wonderful. Is photography a hobby, passion, or career for you?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

SodiumMonkey said:


> Your photos are really wonderful. Is photography a hobby, passion, or career for you?


Most kind of you. Thank you.

Photography is just a hobby; nothing serious.


----------



## 92redragtop (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This is currently the only one that can pry the Speedy off my wrist...


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

My first ROLEX. I'm so happy!


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

wow! now i wan new watches and camera equipment! very nice!


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Jimmy3993 said:


> wow! now i wan new watches and camera equipment! very nice!


Hahaha, same result here. I am suddenly disgruntled with my iPhone pics.


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

I really like this one.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

@Hidef; Nice cyclop!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Taken with my tablet camera.


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

The same but different.


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are two I took recently when I got my Aqua Terra to "complete" my Omega collection collection. (Speedmaster, Seamaster, Deville, Constellation)


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the lume in this picture-


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

A photo made to look like a sketch.


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This watch's lume is crazy, haven't seen anything like it. Its original colour is ivory/beige but as soon as some light falls on it, it radiates nuclear-plant green!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Love that speedmaster see thru back.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

This one turned out ok, even though the family thought I was bonkers while taking it.


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I really liked this one of my new Oris Sixty Five from yesterday...the curved lines drawn on the dial by some strong sunlight and a uniquely curved sapphire crystal couldn't have turned out better.


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

'every day cary' pic 😁


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

This thread humbles my best pics, but I thought this was fun -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Level.5x said:


> I really liked this one of my new Oris Sixty Five from yesterday...the curved lines drawn on the dial by some strong sunlight and a uniquely curved sapphire crystal couldn't have turned out better.
> 
> View attachment 11670258


Looks like a Submariner mated with a Grand Seiko. 
I like it.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Agreed, the Oris photo did turn out nice!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I just took this one earlier today. I like it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

A couple from my Explorer II adventures thread:


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Always liked my Harpoon pic









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

I was bored yesterday waiting in the car while my wife was shopping. Embraced the opportunity to try and take some creative pics. I'm sure it likely looked like I was photographing something inappropriate to anyone walking by....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Copple—that sure turned out well! Great photo.


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

A modem killer.... in no particular order

Life aquatic








Take me out to the ballpark...








Nature shots of Hundson valley hikes














Sagrada Familia and how do I fit it inside a watch 














Shadows








Fuzzy leafs








Here fishy, fishy, fishy








Turning black into gold, with some pink on top








Capturing beauty of nature in the crystal








In need of a shower








... I lift my lamp beside the golden door!








Sunset @ parking lot aka working late








I like green, I like blue...








Lights inside cocktail








Fall colors








Christmas dreams


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

LLD shot in portrait mode on the iPhone 7+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely amazing










My collection: Grand Seiko SBGR051
Tissot Chemin Des Tourelles Powermatic 80
Citizen Skyhawk Bue Angle Titanium
Casio Protrek 2500
Casio Solar DB E30


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

iPhone 6.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Oceanmoon (Sand version).


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Out of a life time of pictures these are the only pics I'd say I'm proud of (and yes I have littered these all over the forum):




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Maybe some of these came out rather well. I had to step my game up since I joined Instagram and YouTube.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Old school with the tool I made to take the back off because the batteries need changing quite often...


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

My latest addition.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

today










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Love my Steinhart OVM. First watch on a bracelet and first diver. I've thought of getting a Submariner but this one is just perfect. (Still not ruling out the Submariner, though. LOL)









Also looks good on a leather strap...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


>


Saw this one in the other thread, and I like it. I've got those same Persols. Wish I knew what the top-looking thingy was, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

I think this one came out well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

my blue trio and a random omega shot for fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> Saw this one in the other thread, and I like it. I've got those same Persols. Wish I knew what the top-looking thingy was, though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It is exactly that, a top. It is a precision spinning top made by a company named Billetspin. That particular one has outer rings of Twist Damascus Steel and an inner ring of flamed zirconium.



The hobby of precision machined spinning tops has really taken off in the past couple of years. It is quite popular in the knife collecting / EDC community, but also amongst those who appreciate the design and craftsmanship that goes into them. They range from intricate precision machined works of art made out of interesting metals that spin for around 10 minutes, to pure performance tops that spin upwards of 25 minutes. They spin so smooth and true, and with such precision, that once they settle it almost appears as if they are standing still. The contact points, rather than being pointed like a traditional top, are press fit with bearings made of such materials as tungsten carbide, ceramic, or even man-made rubies and sapphire. Some of these tops are quite sought after and command a hefty price tag, but being a watch collector has a way of desensitizing one in that aspect. I'm a kid at heart, and it has been a fun little hobby for me. Even as I get older I still enjoy playing in general, and spinning these tops has a Zen-like relaxing effect on me.





An example of a ruby contact point


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

New Bas & Lokes strap


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Genta Mickey Mouse Disney Retro 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are a few photographic "happy accidents"...


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

And many many more on my Instagram account









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

SamaelStrings said:


> And many many more on my Instagram account
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, what a beautiful watch. Victorinox really knows how to add depth and detail to their dials. That's the kind of dial I could just sit and stare at.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Man, what a beautiful watch. Victorinox really knows how to add depth and detail to their dials. That's the kind of dial I could just sit and stare at.


I do!!! Lol thanks man

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


>


Yes yes yes yes love love love love

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

I take pretty lousy pictures, but I don't hate this one.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

What are people's thoughts when it comes to editing a watch pic? I almost always do a couple "fixes" per Windows built-in photo editor before posting nowadays.

First edit I like is clicking the "Enhance Photo" button and usually accepting something in the 20%-50% range. Going too far to 100% will start looking a little too unrealistic. It's a nice feature for a 'quick and dirty' edit. If I'm in a hurry, I'll just crop, "Enhance Photo", "Spot Fix" if needed, and add a little "Clarity".

















The "Spot Fix", if used properly by zooming in and out to the appropriate size, can erase virtually every dust/dirt particle that falls on the watch crystal or case which can ruin the perfect shot. There's not a speck I can't get rid of with this tool!

I also circled 3 other edits I like....especially the "Clarity", then the "Contrast" and "Exposure" but it's important to find a happy medium when using these. They can really make the pic look unrealistic if used too heavily.

So that brings me to my question...how much is too much? I like my watch pics to look as realistic and "every day" as possible, but it's also addicting to crank up the editing.

Here's some very...very light editing:








Here's some heavier editing showing crisper lines and a whiter dial:








Little to no editing used:








More editing to make the dial really stand out:








And here's maybe too much editing?:








Which ones look better above? The very lightly edited(darker dial) pics or the more edited versions where the white dial is much brighter?

Also, what editing program do you use that's easy, quick, and simple to use? I tried Corel but it was a little too professional for my desired usage.


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is mine:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Level.5x said:


> Also, what editing program do you use that's easy, quick, and simple to use? I tried Corel but it was a little too professional for my desired usage.


I usually just use Photos, whether it's on my Mac or iPhone. Color correction and bringing up dark areas are my main tasks.

I also use an app called Manual that lets me manually focus the phone's camera for reasonable macro(ish) shots.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I usually just use Photos, whether it's on my Mac or iPhone. Color correction and bringing up dark areas are my main tasks.
> 
> I also use an app called Manual that lets me manually focus the phone's camera for reasonable macro(ish) shots.


Color correction is helpful...if I take a shot indoors with warm lighting, Ill lower the "warmth" edit to the cooler end so whites look whiter. Its not perfect but I cant stand my indoor photos looking yellowish!

But then again, shooting indoors is never a good idea to begin with unless you have a good setup. Photos are way more grainy looking and lack sharp details I get from outside.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........












..........












..........


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks! It is exactly that, a top. It is a precision spinning top made by a company named Billetspin. That particular one has outer rings of Twist Damascus Steel and an inner ring of flamed zirconium.
> The hobby of precision machined spinning tops has really taken off in the past couple of years. It is quite popular in the knife collecting / EDC community, but also amongst those who appreciate the design and craftsmanship that goes into them. They range from intricate precision machined works of art made out of interesting metals that spin for around 10 minutes, to pure performance tops that spin upwards of 25 minutes. They spin so smooth and true, and with such precision, that once they settle it almost appears as if they are standing still. The contact points, rather than being pointed like a traditional top, are press fit with bearings made of such materials as tungsten carbide, ceramic, or even man-made rubies and sapphire. Some of these tops are quite sought after and command a hefty price tag, but being a watch collector has a way of desensitizing one in that aspect. I'm a kid at heart, and it has been a fun little hobby for me. Even as I get older I still enjoy playing in general, and spinning these tops has a Zen-like relaxing effect on me.


Well I just learned something new today! I never knew "top collecting" was a thing, but I like it! Those are really cool! I just recently learned about "fidget spinners" as well, and you're right - the watch world makes other such hobbies seem downright reasonable! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Newly acquired Seiko SUN045 50th Anniversary watch on an old Chronoswiss box.....


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

A picture of my Steinhart Ocean 2 in Bryce Canyon National Park. Maybe less of a watch picture and more a picture with a watch in it, but I liked it.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


> The hobby of precision machined spinning tops has really taken off in the past couple of years. It is quite popular in the knife collecting / EDC community, but also amongst those who appreciate the design and craftsmanship that goes into them. y


The members of the tribe call these dradels. Who would of thunk that the Hebrew school kids would amp up the spin for a little extra gelt and create precision spinning enthusiasts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CastorTroy3 said:


> The members of the tribe call these dradels. Who would of thunk that the Hebrew school kids would amp up the spin for a little extra gelt and create precision spinning enthusiasts.


Playing a _dreidel_ game with these tops would take _FOREVER._


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

GnarKing said:


> View attachment 11875162
> 
> 
> Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


Was this pix taken on the moon? If so, its the wrong watch...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Nothing great here (except for the watch), just a nice photo, that's lit decent and in focus... not always my best combo.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I kind of like this one.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay... 1 more. This time, one of my Junghans...:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm looking at the sand getting under the bezel and thinking, "DON'T TURN IT!"


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Seiko SUN045 50th Anniversary.....


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

LCWC-R-6 by Russ, on Flickr

Derby time by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Mine, a spontaneus shot

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I like this one of my scratched up Speedy








Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Was on a boat slip this weekend on canal near the beach, and the weathered wood and canal was great for pics. I had 8 watches with me - should have played around more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Posted this yesterday in another thread, my first ever photo in a thread at WUS:









Manchester Watch Works Battenkill, an outrageously beautiful watch - can you tell that I like it?

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Got a new iPhone 7+, so I've had lots of fun with the portrait mode and watch pics:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@bbasch—Now that's a great photo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Just took these two. I think they look nifty.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I love throwing the Surefire Aviator in B&W/with red filter photos


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

Took this a few weeks ago to post to combat straps instagram acct after I put on the strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mrhy56 said:


> No coke pepsi


Cheeborger-cheeborger-cheeborger


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

A few on the iPhone over the last month of my new PO 8500xl





































Enjoy!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

The newest addition and quite special for several different reasons... TAG Heuer Carrera Tourbillon COSC Certified:


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

maybe this one, YM 116622 on leather


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Checking timing?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just adding one more


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

All my pictures, watches and cars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I call it lamp in Damasko









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

Today, in coffee shop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

This is my Junghans-Max-Bill-Bauhaus-watch:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Some building reflections on crystal thought they are not bad.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Heres a pic I just whipped up.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Texas Instruments 401:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

Redleg25 said:


> View attachment 12256962
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


Okay, I give up. Why do my pictures keep posting upside down or sideways? They are right side up when I load them and preview them?


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub / Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm / Tisell Pilot


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My Armida A6 last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

'


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

The tuning fork is nicely humming:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The brand new Halios Seaforth!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

I was pretty happy with this one from a day or two ago, messing around with a diopter on my lens. It's not perfect, but I think it really captures the brushed finish on the black Aquis bezels


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"Field Watch Mode" for seeing the sights yesterday.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjr22 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

A real beauty from Aevig:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedmaster Moonphase


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

^^ That is one gorgeous photo of one gorgeous watch ^^


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice pictures everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svail (Sep 26, 2013)

Breitling transocean perpetual calendar chrono


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'd like to think this one came out well (minus the fingerprint at 12:00:think.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

A picture of my blue Stowa shot on phone. Turned out quite lovely. I'm sure the watch is charming enough, certainly nothing to do with my photography.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

A couple of my fav


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

drhr said:


> A couple of my fav


Amazing photos. The watch is not too bad either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueline1226 (May 26, 2015)

View attachment 12482151

Bell & Ross space 3, iPhone 6 camera


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

I think this tritium shot of my Ball Engineer II came out fairly well.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree, @bradhan. I know those are tricky shots to get! Neat watch.


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> I agree, @bradhan. I know those are tricky shots to get! Neat watch.


Thanks! I actually ended up trading it for an Eterna Madison Spherodrive which I think is amazing technology. The Ball was just a bit too heavy for me, they're very solid and weighty watches.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Oceanmoon








Pagani Design








MWW Morgan


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Bausele Oceanmoon
> View attachment 12482939
> 
> 
> ...


That oceanmoon has a really neat dial color!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gary Larson's cow approves of the new shoes for Bette's Evo by grillin' some croco burgers... ;-):-!





It's an early 3 year anniversary gift. Handmade custom black croco deployant strap received yesterday from the Ukraine. Bette loves it and will be wearing it to dinner tonite... 
 
Best, 
Ron


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

A simple time only can be boring if not done right.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

I think these came out pretty nice even though I took them with my phone camera









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My beauty from Copenhagen:

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchscott (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello watch lovers


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

A quick stop along the Round Lake hiking trail in the Lakes Basin area. I thought this turned out okay given my lack of photography skills and an iPhone 5.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Took this one a few days ago and I do have to say that a Mirrorless camera compared to an iPhone camera really makes a difference!
As an example I have a picture taken by the iPhone 5c camera and then a similar one taken by the Sony a6000.
Lighting, technique, and aperture are important, but I can still see a huge leap in quality!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Took these shots with an iphone under flourecent lights at work... no filters :-!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Took these shots with an iphone under flourecent lights at work... no filters :-!
> 
> View attachment 12540983
> 
> ...


3 nice pieces!! Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you warsh !


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

I think this one came out ok.


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Started messing around. I really need to get my camera out more


----------



## Hashtagwatchco (Aug 8, 2017)

I think this 861 Speedy came out FABULOUS!


----------



## Hashtagwatchco (Aug 8, 2017)

Ain't she B E A UTIFUL???


----------



## Hashtagwatchco (Aug 8, 2017)

BIG ORANGE 216570!!


----------



## Hashtagwatchco (Aug 8, 2017)

Exterior/ Interior shot came out pretty well on this 1016!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I've been playing with the "pro" settings on my phone's camera, think these look okay. Any photography experts following this thread, please critique.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Outside under a tree.










Inside




























Looks pretty good to me. But I'm not a picture expert.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

My girl 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

tommyboy31 said:


> I've been playing with the "pro" settings on my phone's camera, think these look okay. Any photography experts following this thread, please critique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Distracting background, overexposure, bad reflections and wrong date!!

We're all experts...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Distracting background, overexposure, bad reflections and wrong date!!
> 
> We're all experts...


Hey hey hey, the date was correct when I took the pic.

What controls the exposure, was it the f stop or whatever it's called?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

WIRED AGAW422


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

tommyboy31 said:


> Hey hey hey, the date was correct when I took the pic.
> 
> What controls the exposure, was it the f stop or whatever it's called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If the camera is on full manual then either the f stop or shutter speed can shift the exposure from that indicated by the meter. Otherwise you can use exposure compensation to shift the exposure usually in 1/3 stop increments.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

tommyboy31 said:


> Hey hey hey, the date was correct when I took the pic.
> 
> What controls the exposure, was it the f stop or whatever it's called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Two things for exposure:

F stop is the size of the hole ("aperture"). I can't remember if a bigger number is a bigger hole or the other way around.

Shutter speed is, well, how slow or fast the shutter is (or, I guess specifically, how long it's open, because the shutter mechanism itself always opens & closes as fast as possible).

You can affect _bokeh_ and focal length by messing with the F stop and shutter speed together, too.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Got a new macro lens. Popped off a few.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Two more pictures of the Porsche Design Dashboard Chrono P'6620.

This Eterna modification of the Eta 7753 is without doubt the best looking version of that movement I've seen so far. Very precise, too.


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

Here are a couple of my Nomos Club that I took when I first got it. I think they're some of the only pics of mine that came out well, haha.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

New addition









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Was happy with this one, especially as I took it with my phone...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

LCandela said:


>


It's photos like this that make me wonder why I don't have a hesalite Speedmaster.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

Rainbow created via dome crystal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Two things for exposure:
> 
> F stop is the size of the hole ("aperture"). I can't remember if a bigger number is a bigger hole or the other way around.
> 
> ...


Larger makes the other smaller (for both f-stop and aperture)... easiest to remember.

Also, messing with the f-stop affects your shutter speed and *depth of field* (the range of depth that is in focus)! Smaller the f-stop aperture (larger the number... remember?) Gives more depth of field ... *not focal length!* Nothing to do with focal length (FL)..., that is fixed. FL does some interesting things with fore ground and back grounds. These are obviously a different subject on a different forum.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

First pic is pretty danged crummy, actually. I just wanted to ask those that have been critiquing/giving me tips, what happened here? If I got the watch looking nice and pretty, the background was super dark and subdued. And no matter what, it seemed like I kept losing the red on the tip of the seconds hand. Now keep in mind, all my pics are just taken by a cell phone camera, so I'm sure that's a large part of why I can't get things completely professional looking, in addition to my large lack of experience.

Second pic I think came out fairly well.

As always, critique away!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

tommyboy31 said:


> First pic is pretty danged crummy, actually. I just wanted to ask those that have been critiquing/giving me tips, what happened here? If I got the watch looking nice and pretty, the background was super dark and subdued. And no matter what, it seemed like I kept losing the red on the tip of the seconds hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's wild. The seconds hand has no color at all in the first pic, and we all know it's supposed to be red. I wonder if it was getting a reflection that washed out the color. I can't imagine a cell phone camera creating that kind of error on its own.

Is there a way to do HDR photos on your phone?


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> That's wild. The seconds hand has no color at all in the first pic, and we all know it's supposed to be red. I wonder if it was getting a reflection that washed out the color. I can't imagine a cell phone camera creating that kind of error on its own.
> 
> Is there a way to do HDR photos on your phone?


Yeah, the camera's regular mode can be in hdr. Most of my watch pics are done like this, like my wrist shots. But I've just been getting experimental with the camera a tad.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Taken with the trusty iPhone 7p 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Friendly Butterfly


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## vise01 (Aug 10, 2016)

I like this one :








And that one, especialy the reflection of the clouds.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Iphone 6, no filters under halogen down lights at work


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

GS SBGR051, just rebrushed the bracelet myself this morning, not bad eh? 









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My little beautiful ruhla watch:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Willadelfia (Sep 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I think this one turned out okay! The early evening sunset came in nicely.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This...










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Franck Muller Vanguard Forged Carbon


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ORIENT Enduro


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

Here are a few! I didn't take the first one (taken by a professional photographer- credit to Rob Keller).
Now that I think about it, I didn't even take any.. My brother took the others (he's getting into photography) lol.
But they're taken by people I know, so maybe that counts?
Edit: I took the picture of my Seiko Mohawk haha


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

I like it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

number 15 said:


> I like it


Is _everything_ on that Citizen's dial floating? I've never seen it before. I might like it as much as Seiko's "Snowflake" dial (bonus points for not having a power reserve indicator).


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

nice : )


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

gorgeous watch & bracelet : )


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

PA220155a by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

PA180163 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

37631405230_ec634f5307_o by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

PA040044 smart copy copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

eag by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Henry Krinkle said:


> PA040044 smart copy copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Love all your photos but this is stunning.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Love all your photos but this is stunning.


Thanks Brad. It's probably my favourite watch too.


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Is _everything_ on that Citizen's dial floating? I've never seen it before. I might like it as much as Seiko's "Snowflake" dial (bonus points for not having a power reserve indicator).


Yes it looks like it's floating. The dial is paper (and stunning IMO) and then there is a clear layer and the words and indices are applied to that.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Had one of these about 35 years ago,17 years ago gave it too my son ,always missed it,just found one.Days of the week are in german









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

number 15 said:


> Yes it looks like it's floating. The dial is paper (and stunning IMO) and then there is a clear layer and the words and indices are applied to that.


That is so damned cool. It's my new favorite quartz three-hander (knowing that it's one of the top quartz movements in the world, too).


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Boom lume


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Henry Krinkle said:


> PA220155a by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Your photos are amazing! Wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sunlight refracting through my glass dinning room table creating a little rainbow  onto the face of my sxk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

warsh said:


> Your photos are amazing! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

2 days ago not bad









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

number 15 said:


> I like it


Citizen snowflake! Nice piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## jj4 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Matthew Janicki (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Her are a few of my recent photos:









Explorer II and coffee on the porch








Oris in the office


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Love the picture of the Explorer II. Gorgeous


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"Everyone needs a gold Swiss watch with diamonds," was the note when I received this as a surprise gift.

He's right. My SKX009 could never do this, just like my Honda Civic could never glide like a Lincoln Continental to the entrance of a steakhouse.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

This picture of my Bausele came out pretty well.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Weiss USA CAL1003










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Ready for take off:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## greggm (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow! Some really great shots on this thread! Gives me inspiration to keep trying, I always struggle with reflections and lighting!


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

iPhone pics at work under the desktop with some desk lighting... a bit grainy but hey 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HottyToddy (Nov 1, 2017)

Rtepregis said:


> I'll play along...
> View attachment 11171546
> View attachment 11171554
> View attachment 11171562


What models are these?


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Canon 6d nifty fifty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry I feel like I'm spamming the entire forum with this watch. What can I say, this one is super fun to take pictures of









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice looking piece!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you. It's a very good watch.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Cloudy weather in the German capital.

So I changed to a colourful watch:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How's this 









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

From Saint Barth with Love

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Flieger B-uhren: A (Stowa) & B (Laco)

















Cheers...


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

I like photograpy but only have cheesy cell phone with me:

















































































Sorry for the no-watch related photos. However, I was wearing a really nice timepiece while holding the cell phone to take these pictures, really!

Have a great weekend WUS folks.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I kind of liked this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

My other trial...


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

I was happy with this one


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

I was happy with this one


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

core trio


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I photograph watches either on the dining table or outside if the light is good. The dining table shots are almost always weak due to the poor light but I like the warmth of the wood. And sometimes the odd light works in my favor. This is one:


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That looks great, @HerrNano. I like your strap choice. Oris gives off such a great pre-war vibe to me...makes me think of guys climbing out of bi-planes and greeting their gals in flapper dresses. The big crown on some of those don't seem to stick out too much, but us definitely a great look. Makes me want one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks great, @HerrNano. I like your strap choice. Oris gives off such a great pre-war vibe to me...makes me think of guys climbing out of bi-planes and greeting their gals in flapper dresses. The big crown on some of those don't seem to stick out too much, but us definitely a great look. Makes me want one! Thanks for sharing.


The first time I saw one of the Big Crown Original models a couple years back, I fell pretty hard for it, but it was (I thought) out of reach financially. I'm glad I finally bit the bullet and got one. It really is a terrific watch with some history and timeless appeal. Honestly, it is making me wonder if I am on a cliff about to tumble into more expensive watches, or just call it a day and wear this one for life.


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

IPhone 8 + Dramatic Warm Filter

Handles Hamiltons lack of AR coating nicely.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

A watch can take you "BACKTOTHEFUTURE" in time!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

This afternoon at exactly the time shown...


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just an iPhone shot, but couldn't miss this beauty.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Love that Cocktail Time......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Dornbluth


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## John in the sandpit (Jul 5, 2016)

Re-cased Hamilton movement and Skagen smartwatch - old tech, new tech


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Cheers...


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Here's my Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve on a vintage Perlon strap. Something about these old Perlon straps with contrasting "tracer" threads just looks really good in photos.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Great pics, especially of that 65 Diver. It's making me want one again

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

evilpenguin said:


>


Goes to show one can strap anything to a Speedmaster and it always looks awesome.....dare I say outside of the bracelet which I never wear mine on.
PS where did you get that awesome looking alligator strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Some shots I thought were decent




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Very nice trio. What's the strap on the left?



evilpenguin said:


>


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

evilpenguin said:


>


Where did you get that vintage sub strap??? I just a 1978 Ref 1680 and am looking for a nice strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## vulcan_innova (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Razahanif (Dec 26, 2017)

Granted the watch is upside down (rookie mistake)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm no photographer, usually embarrassed to post pics while looking at some on here....but a few I recently enjoyed




























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tippinglibra (Dec 28, 2017)

Excuse my lady like wrists. The pic is distorting the proportions, the lugs actually don't overhang irl.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

GS SBGR051... hands look almost like they are made of glass don't they?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

They do, @mui.richard. Great shot! I do love how much attention to detail GS has with their hands and indices.


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

5661nicholas said:


> I'm no photographer, usually embarrassed to post pics while looking at some on here....but a few I recently enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos here! Love the omega as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

You sir, absolutely nailed it with this one. The two things I absolutely love in one shot!



chuasam said:


> View attachment 11160986
> 
> 
> Nothing so fancy and set up.
> Just a quick snap during a break in the action.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just back from service









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Not a "recent" photo but I added new frames there.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Stopped in traffic and the sun hit it just right so took a couple of quick snaps with the phone.

















Happy 2018 guys! To all you WUSsers from all around the planet, may your watches keep ticking for another year!


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

My GS under the light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

bshah1976 said:


> Where did you get that vintage sub strap??? I just a 1978 Ref 1680 and am looking for a nice strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cashmere/wool strap is from 210 East Oak. Show them my pic and they can match it how you want!


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Goes to show one can strap anything to a Speedmaster and it always looks awesome.....dare I say outside of the bracelet which I never wear mine on.
> PS where did you get that awesome looking alligator strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap on the speedy is a custom painted croc strap from Incognito studio straps! You can show them my pic if you're interested in getting something similar!


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Very nice trio. What's the strap on the left?


That cashmere/wool strap is from 210 East Oak!


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Goes to show one can strap anything to a Speedmaster and it always looks awesome.....dare I say outside of the bracelet which I never wear mine on.
> PS where did you get that awesome looking alligator strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's another shot with that croc!


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

5661nicholas said:


> I'm no photographer, usually embarrassed to post pics while looking at some on here....but a few I recently enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Where is the strap from on the blue dial Halios??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I've got a Detroit and a Minneapolis on the way. Should be a nice compliment to my Hodinkee.












evilpenguin said:


> That cashmere/wool strap is from 210 East Oak!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

evilpenguin said:


> Here's another shot with that croc!


Looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I would say so. My best watch photo yet.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

I think this quick cell phone cam pic came out pretty well for a wristie shot with a phone...


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

atdegs said:


> I've got a Detroit and a Minneapolis on the way. Should be a nice compliment to my Hodinkee.


Very nice my friend! Enjoy!


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated! ✌


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

♡(^ε^ )♡


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^^^ Because they're on the same color of plate, that's either the cheapest Rolex in the world or the most expensive sushi.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesome Peanut (Dec 8, 2017)

On my wrist:


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Think these pics are quite interesting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

I’ve never taken a watch picture that looked even remotely close to good 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Here's the most pretentious Instagram type watch pic I could muster.

It says, look, a Rolex: I am a man of means. A gold intaglio ring: I have class and sophistication. Books, even an old one: I can read. Burmese laquerware: there is even stupider stuff I spunk my money on other than watches.

I admit it needs shoes and a beaded bracelet to really top it off though.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

DilliTime said:


> Here's the most pretentious Instagram type watch pic I could muster.
> 
> It says, look, a Rolex: I am a man of means. A gold intaglio ring: I have class and sophistication. Books, even an old one: I can read. Burmese laquerware: there is even stupider stuff I spunk my money on other than watches.
> 
> ...


From range I almost had you pegged as a member of SPECTRE 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

CellestinoHernendes said:


> From range I almost had you pegged as a member of SPECTRE
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who says I'm not


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

DilliTime said:


> Who says I'm not


We would know

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Very candid shot. Wasn't planned at all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Oris...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^^^ That’s the first time I’ve seen that Seiko where the pushers don’t look too huge. Does it wear comfortably, too?


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Very comfortable - watch is in titanium and with the EO Strap you think you are not wearing a watch ...

Hopefully you can see it on this pic - between the pusher and the wrist is enough "space" ...


----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

My best effort on flight today. Leather, Fur goes very well with U1.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not my watch, but got to spend some time with my dad's YG Day-Date ;-)


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

In defiance of my previous post..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Not a great picture but for me it’s the content. A long time grail of mine and I was hesitant spending so much on a ‘seiko’ it Wasn’t until I purchased a sumo I realised the Seiko hype was justified and the MM300 is a great watch that I now use as my all rounder


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Nothing fancy


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Ard said:


> Nothing fancy


Good to see the Carrera is still with you!


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

I was pleased with this one:


----------



## WilliamA (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nighthawk


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

Vintage Bucherer..


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

sorry, please delete, photo formatting problem.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

blue beauty


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1984 Rolex Oyster Date 6694









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Newly arrived vintage chrono for a friend:

View attachment 12871665


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Old movement










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

atdegs said:


> View attachment 12872333
> 
> 
> View attachment 12872335


Lovely photography. Are those same shoes\same strap just with different lighting or are they different shades of brown?
What strap is on these? Hadley Roma? Oil tan leather? (looking for something similar - flat leather with raised center and matte finish)


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Same shoes and same make and model of strap. Photos were with my phone, so it probably picked a different white balance and exposure. It's a Carpenter brand strap, they sell them separately for $65 with a very nice buckle in either stainless or brass, but only in 20mm. They break in very well. Come in black and brown.

https://carpenterwatches.com/collections/goods



EnderW said:


> Lovely photography. Are those same shoes\same strap just with different lighting or are they different shades of brown?
> What strap is on these? Hadley Roma? Oil tan leather? (looking for something similar - flat leather with raised center and matte finish)


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My little ruhla-family ... including the latest acquisition in the foreground:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

My latest acquisition:









View attachment 12900705


Cheers,

Alan


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Here are some more recent snaps. Vulcain Cricket (x2), IWC cal 853, Zenith Sporto, Certina Blue Ribbon:


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

I took this 2 weeks ago, to post it in the "effortlessly cool" thread (also because not that many pics of this watch exist), but... anyway









(arguably the pic is not "technically" good - reflections everywhere etc... Me likes it).


----------



## kris1942 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## kris1942 (Feb 24, 2013)

Longines Cal 990 last in-house Longines movement a real classic.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I rather like this one:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

TBH, for photo quality, this is just okay; but this was a moment yesterday when the Citizen my wife bought for me caught my eye, and I thought, "You know, this is actually a pretty handsome watch."


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Have to include the photos of my Eterna KonTiki Bronze, which I spent a couple of hours taking this morning. Hope these depict closely what I feel is truly the most beautiful of all the bronze watches:























Thanks for looking!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

A couple shots of my Chopard Pro One, recent pick up. Definitely a keeper, unlike the majority of my purchases. But I'm getting better.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new "snowflake"









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Mont Blanc everything!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

iPhone pic but my 6 plus isn't focussing properly due to updates screwing it around. I might have to pull my old iPhone 5 out of the draw for wrist shots.


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Seeing double?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

catlike said:


> iPhone pic but my 6 plus isn't focussing properly due to updates screwing it around. I might have to pull my old iPhone 5 out of the draw for wrist shots.
> 
> View attachment 12907829


Great shot? Had that one for a while? How do you like it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Explorer II after some time in the sun.


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

My Grandfather's pocket watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Haven't posted in this thread in a while, but here are a few of my recent favorites.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

warsh said:


> Great shot? Had that one for a while? How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only day 8 but I'm really liking it. Gerald Genta design, simple uncluttered deep black gloss dial, ultra legible even in dim light, excellent fit & finish, thin & comfortable to wear and an in-house movement to boot.

My choices in this sort of similar style were:

AP Royal Oak - way too expensive 
GP Laureato - too expensive
JeanRichard Terrascope - cheap NOS but too big

This is the Octo Roma which looks a little more dressy than the very square, sharp lined Solotempo which I also tried. Still more than I wanted to pay but I tried it on numerous times before deciding that it felt right and pulled the trigger.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 12912861
> 
> View attachment 12912863
> 
> ...


Mr Cairo does it again! Wow! That Longines is stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Strap's a Home Run. Very handsome, Brad.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

My AT 15k this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

I think this one is a pretty cool shot.


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Maybe this


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Some recent ones...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> Mr Cairo does it again! Wow! That Longines is stunning!


Thanks, I'm really happy with it. Amazing it has been preserved so well, it's from the 1960s


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

EnderW said:


> Some recent ones...
> View attachment 12920065
> View attachment 12920069
> View attachment 12920071
> ...


Love the shots of that Jaeger - an extra kudos for "EnderW".. assuming of course that we are referencing one of my favorite all time dystopian characters.. Young Mr. Wiggen


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jensen954305 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Soundhunter said:


> Love the shots of that Jaeger - an extra kudos for "EnderW".. assuming of course that we are referencing one of my favorite all time dystopian characters.. Young Mr. Wiggen


Not sure if I consider it dystopian fiction, but Orson Scott card is certainly one of the better sci-fi writers today. One of my favorite books


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12921573


Mr Stuffler, I'm curious where you got that strap, if you don't mind sharing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

EnderW said:


> Not sure if I consider it dystopian fiction, but Orson Scott card is certainly one of the better sci-fi writers today. One of my favorite books
> View attachment 12921939


Would agree... dystopian /
sci -fiction ..all kind of runs together for me at this point.. never read the book..might have to engage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Now that is a great picture!


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

b-)


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

jmc said:


> View attachment 12923531
> 
> 
> b-)


Awesome. Please explain how you got the case and logo sharp when most of the dial is blurred.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

jmc said:


> View attachment 12923531
> 
> 
> b-)


hey your watch is running fast.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

tommyboy31 said:


> Mr Stuffler, I'm curious where you got that strap, if you don't mind sharing.


The Hirsch Performance Series Robby comes with this beautiful watch, but you can buy on its own. Simply search 'Hirsch Robby' on Google, eBay or elsewhere and should be easily found.


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

Earl Grey said:


> Awesome. Please explain how you got the case and logo sharp when most of the dial is blurred.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well it's just a bit of Photoshop trickery, like just about everything else is these days...

Basically it's a duped layer with radial blur and then selectively masked and brushed away to reveal parts that you want to show as sharp.

It's just a doodle done with a cold beer... Glad you like.

b-)


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

No tricks on this one - just jacuzzi bubbles...









b-)


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

fld said:


>


Those are gorgeous pieces beautifully photographed! The Blancpain has been an object of my desire for some time. Does the date window on it ever bother you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

The date window doesn't bother me. I'd like it better if it had a grand date like the GO, but in ceramic it's pretty much the perfect watch.



warsh said:


> Those are gorgeous pieces beautifully photographed! The Blancpain has been an object of my desire for some time. Does the date window on it ever bother you?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I think this one came out well.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1 on a Vollmer Konstanz rally band.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Took this one the other day when I was working from home. Splashing a Turtle was infinitely more fun that writing a report.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

These- just received it so I had to take some photos


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Blue Planet Cocktail dial scrubs up pretty well.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Quick wrist shot that turned out better than expected I think


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Fashion: tie and watch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A part of the collection









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

hairythomas said:


> Took this one the other day when I was working from home. Splashing a Turtle was infinitely more fun that writing a report.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180319
> 
> ...


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

warsh said:


> fld said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Talk about a set of watches. Very clear photos.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

This past week I was awed by how the Mk18 glinted in the sunlight, and how the Ingy 3239 metallic popped in dim evening shadows.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I think this one turned out OK.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P3270173 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P3270193 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P3230166 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

37425109936_8c44c14f2b_o smart copy copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P3010150 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

24309554197_748a98022f_k copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1220021 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PC210020 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PB290043 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

c5pilot11 said:


> Awesome photo. Love the irony.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)

These two phone pics came out fairly well today


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

A lazy gaze into the hesalite..


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

Henry Krinkle said:


> P3270173 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P3270193 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> ...


These are great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

A few









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Nclaridge said:


> These are great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

A couple quick wrist shots from the first time I tried each of my latest on. Turns out I love them both


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is pretty recent - but not recent enough I still have the watch. Lol

Neat old Hamilton from 1926 in green gold 14K case.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I took these photos today.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cmaster03 said:


> This is pretty recent - but not recent enough I still have the watch. Lol
> 
> Neat old Hamilton from 1926 in green gold 14K case.


Hey, I've got its brother!

It was my great-great[-great?]-grandpa's, also from 1920-something. Never thought I'd see the same font again for the numerals.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Early Jan this year.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I took this while my buds, and I were shooting the other day. Seemed to turn out ok.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

MUT Moon on Vero Beach, January 2018


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13031695


If I saw this watch with this photo on eBay and didn't know any better, I'd bid a thousand bucks for it. And I think I'd be scoring a good deal.


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice looking Hamilton -- even better that it belonged to a family member. That block letter, arabic-style font was pretty popular in the 20s. The one I posted had a neat history. According to the engraving on the cuvette, it belonged to a Marine officer who was in command of the Marines at the barracks at Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, AND was present on first day of hostilities in WWI when US forces attempted to seize an interned German raider ship at Guam. Gotta love these old beauties and they stories they could tell...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cmaster03 said:


> Nice looking Hamilton -- even better that it belonged to a family member. That block letter, arabic-style font was pretty popular in the 20s. The one I posted had a neat history. According to the engraving on the cuvette, it belonged to a Marine officer who was in command of the Marines at the barracks at Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, AND was present on first day of hostilities in WWI when US forces attempted to seize an interned German raider ship at Guam. Gotta love these old beauties and they stories they could tell...


(are you sure about the date of the watch? WWI and the SMS Cormoran were a little earlier than 1926)

My great-great-great-grandpa's was inscribed on the back as being presented to him by his friends in the Prohibition Bureau in 1928. I like to imagine that he was a colleague of Eliot Ness, but Ness started at the Bureau only a year earlier.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> (are you sure about the date of the watch? WWI and the SMS Cormoran were a little earlier than 1926)
> 
> My great-great-great-grandpa's was inscribed on the back as being presented to him by his friends in the Prohibition Bureau in 1928. I like to imagine that he was a colleague of Eliot Ness, but Ness started at the Bureau only a year earlier.


Sorry, didn't mean to imply he had the watch in 1917. It had his name and USMC engraved on the watch -- at the time he likely acquired the watch in the 20s, NYPD had more cops than the USMC had officers and men, so pretty sure it was him. I think he is too obscure for people to be faking watches for him a la Al Capone or George Patton famous. I presume he acquired it in the 1920s sometime around or after 1926, but long before he commanded the Marines at Pearl in 1941. Make sense?

Trust me, I dived pretty deep into this and even bought a neat book about the Cormoran affair written by a former US Navy diver who dived the wreck for 20 plus years and ultimately died diving the wreck (after the book's publication)! Neat addendum - book was signed by author and had one of his old business cards in it... and he died in the mid 70s. Crazy rabbit holes watch collecting can lead us down...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cmaster03 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to imply he had the watch in 1917. It had his name and USMC engraved on the watch -- at the time he likely acquired the watch in the 20s, NYPD had more cops than the USMC had officers and men, so pretty sure it was him. I think he is too obscure for people to be faking watches for him a la Al Capone or George Patton famous. I presume he acquired it in the 1920s sometime around or after 1926, but long before he commanded the Marines at Pearl in 1941. Make sense?
> 
> Trust me, I dived pretty deep into this and even bought a neat book about the Cormoran affair written by a former US Navy diver who dived the wreck for 20 plus years and ultimately died diving the wreck (after the book's publication)! Neat addendum - book was signed by author and had one of his old business cards in it... and he died in the mid 70s. Crazy rabbit holes watch collecting can lead us down...


Ahhh, ok, I misread your post and thought that the watch was present at Guam. I gotcha now. :-!

I've also got a watch from one of my granddads. Not sure if he owned any others, as his kids (at least my mom and one uncle) just knew it as "Dad's watch." We think he got it on the occasion of his marriage to Grandma in 1940. Assuming he wore it during his career at SAC, it's been to places we'll never officially hear about.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Pretty happy with this one I shot this afternoon. Don't mind the incorrect date wheel though... ??.♂









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 13040057
> View attachment 13040059
> View attachment 13040061
> View attachment 13040063
> ...


Lovely stuff as usual from you! Can you tell us any more re the last piece - the Zeno Watch Basel??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmynewSRPAEIGHTYONE*


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> Lovely stuff as usual from you! Can you tell us any more re the last piece - the Zeno Watch Basel??


Thank you for the kind words.

That Zeno model is the PRS-53, and if that rings a bell, it's because it is in fact identical to the Timefactors Precista PRS-53  which was built by Zeno back then. After TF and Zeno "broke up", Zeno made 150 more pieces with the remaining cases, but with their own name on the dial.

It's copied after the British RAF issued Omega '53 "Fat Arrow', and has an ETA 2824-2 inside.

An example of the Omega in question:









The Zeno:























Lovely dome


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I thought this one looked pretty cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> I thought this one looked pretty cool.


Is that a JLC travel clock? Holy moly, I want one...


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I like these too. I took them a while back but, you know, still looking good 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that a JLC travel clock? Holy moly, I want one...


It is! 8 day movement too! It's pretty dang cool. They come up in the bay here and there. Just keep an eye out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Is that a JLC travel clock? Holy moly, I want one...


The whole kit...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Time In said:


> View attachment 11210690


Where on earth did you get a ShockTop figure? That's amazing! I want one! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

My trusty no longer with me AT, funny thing is I'm not really missing it...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> My trusty no longer with me AT, funny thing is I'm not really missing it...


Hm. Why not?


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Hm. Why not?


Sold it to pay for a Tudor GMT. Tough decision but hopefully its worth it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Not sure what is going on here but it looks like “ Worzel Gummidge” finally got a watch.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

Just chillin


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Playing around with a Canon MP-E 65mm Macro Lens.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sketchy Pilot


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought this one was cool. Deep Blue T65









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> Sold it to pay for a Tudor GMT. Tough decision but hopefully its worth it.


Ah, ok --

I suppose my question was more like, why don't you miss the AT? Did you not like it as much as you had hoped?


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, ok --
> 
> I suppose my question was more like, why don't you miss the AT? Did you not like it as much as you had hoped?


Ah Sorry, that is a better question. I suppose the AT was very much a head over heart choice. I looked to see what was the best watch I could get for £3k. The AT was that. Don't get me wrong it's a fab choice and a more versatile watch you can not get, but as nice as the opaline silver is I probably would have preferred something with a bit more colour. I imagine if I had bought the 38.5 in blue it would still be with me. The 41.5 felt a tad big.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient pilot chronograph.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Ball & BMW power reserve


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

My two new Kontikis


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

chicolabronse said:


> View attachment 13058765
> 
> 
> View attachment 13058771


Yyyeeaaa I'm gonna need more info on that Monaco homage NAO! Lovely !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Just a wrist shot, but the color saturation is so nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

At your service. 2008 44mm Officer.


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Did my best to capture the details of the Alpha caliber movement of my NOMOS Tangente


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Some macros of my Glycine. Love this watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

***


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

TAG Heuer Carrera, Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome shots! Did you use a MACRO lens on the exhibition caseback shot? Nice diversity in your shooting as well


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

undonewatches said:


> Awesome shots! Did you use a MACRO lens on the exhibition caseback shot? Nice diversity in your shooting as well


Thanks! I appreciate the enthusiastic feedback!


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

The old and the new


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Seiko SPB069









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC18*


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Instagram:
@steve_intime 
@timelessluxurywatches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Tools of a modern choreographer. Not the best technical photo but captured a real day of work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised with this one.


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> Seiko SPB069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This blue color is gorgeous. It is different from sunray or other blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Wunderbro said:


> I like these too. I took them a while back but, you know, still looking good


Please tell me that white thing is not one of your wife's "accessories"... ! !


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Fun fact: I take most shots with a Lumix G5 DSLM camera with faily good macro lens, but when it comes to really small details like in the last picture, my crappy old Lumia smartphone with a $2 plastic snap on macro lens works best.. For cool macro shots, these super cheap little fellers are definitely worth a try. b-)


----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

this one, made only with a phone


----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 13118563
> 
> 
> Fun fact: I take most shots with a Lumix G5 DSLM camera with faily good macro lens, but when it comes to really small details like in the last picture, my crappy old Lumia smartphone with a $2 plastic snap on macro lens works best.. For cool macro shots, these super cheap little fellers are definitely worth a try. b-)


phone's cameras are definitely really good these days...


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

bqtime said:


> phone's cameras are definitely really good these days...


Oh, absolutely!

But you can't even say that about my phone. It's a Nokia Lumia 520 that cost 140€ five(!!) years ago. But with that little marco lens I can hold it just an inch away from the object I shoot, which gives me an amazing level of details.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Omega and Longines









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

rfortson said:


>


Oh, that nonius (or "heptius"?) seconds hand is such a cool and rare feature! b-) Love its shadow in that picture! :-!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ffritz said:


> Oh, that nonius (or "heptius"?) seconds hand is such a cool and rare feature! b-) Love its shadow in that picture! :-!


"Heptius" I like it!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Frasier433 (May 17, 2018)

I though this one turned out pretty well.


----------



## Frasier433 (May 17, 2018)

Ooops! Didn't realize that pic was so big. Any way to edit a post?


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Please tell me that white thing is not one of your wife's "accessories"... ! !


Interesting thought, but thankfully no! That is a fountain pen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

I think this turned out decent...









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

View attachment 13172549


View attachment 13172561


View attachment 13172567


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

backside


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

This one's not too bad.


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hiking around Evergreen Lake in Colorado while wearing my Amphibia 710007


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I like the subtle colors in this one.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Was pleasantly surprised how this turned out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Not my pix, i can't even remember who i stole it from... but i love it!










If memory serves me, i believe it might be one of our Alaska members. Possibly, even on another forum.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lighting is everything, as far as watch pics are concerned.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Took some pics for a listing bump ...

























_The photos in my photos by Mr. Sammy Davis Jr._


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Not bad...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Haven't posted in this thread in a while...Here's a few from the past couple of months that I like b-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not a photo PRO but I like it!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this watch is hard to photograph well (with my smrt phone at least) on wrist shots just never come out right at all..

but this photo of it is ok


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I really like these...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko Sakura Fubuki Cocktail Time (SRPC03J1)

SakuraFubuki-12 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

3572.50 Tritium 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1gma (Jan 28, 2011)

Heuer Blue Dreamer


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

s1gma said:


> Heuer Blue Dreamer
> View attachment 13233887


Lovely watch, lovely photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No date









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it ok guys?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

At work today.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

These.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

stop light


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Whazzat?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PAM682 on TOXICNATO


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Whazzat?


MHD AGT


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Not bad









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## srankin1826 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not much of a photographer, but sometimes things work. Anyway I think so.


----------



## j cal (Feb 11, 2018)

Love outdoor venues, speedy goes to Jack Johnson









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Via my iPhone. Lighting is everything.


----------



## Cencalhd (May 24, 2017)

My newest edition!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy with this...


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Took this one today:


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

SBGH001 taken a few weeks ago









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

How does blue AR coating turn purple? The sky turns red around the setting sun and meets Orion - hence, glorious purple.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am useless at taking photos, but this was a good morning.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever be able to take a better picture.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

The Tudor Rose!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

In the brazing heat of HK...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

Speedy on Incognito Studios croc


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

evilpenguin said:


> Speedy on Incognito Studios croc


Absolutely gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)




----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

BALL & BMW power reserve LE


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 13271997


Amazing shot, amazing watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

evilpenguin said:


> Speedy on Incognito Studios croc


Strap is beautiful! Perfect combo!

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

At the jewelers today getting the bracelet on my Bell Matic adjusted,asked them for a stand for my watch.Really happy as its not the best but,got it for free and it allows to me to use the tripod on the camera.Just wanted to test it out.


----------



## s1gma (Jan 28, 2011)

My favorite rotation


----------



## Phillyvice (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarenceJ (May 30, 2016)

Took it a couple months ago but probably one of my favorite wristshots!


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Had a little time to play with my Canon MP-E 65mm Macro Lens
















The obvious crown at 12 o'clock.








And the hidden laser engraved one at 6 o'clock


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Recon


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

My Speedmaster arrived last week and I had some fun with the loupe.
Got a shot of the etched Omega logo on the underside of the hesalite.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Z engineer said:


> View attachment 13277601


Great pic!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Revival! Submariner 116610 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

And...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

This Nato strap looks much better on my Longines than the Tutor it came with;


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Tried using a drop of water on my phone camera lens to get a macro shot. Didn't come out very well but better than I expected! Yes there was some minor post processing.


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Clash of the titans. Actually, they don't wear as big as their specs. And they look soooo good!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^ awesome pics!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ awesome pics!


Many thanks brother! b-)

I had a blast today while taking them...Even took a little dip in the creek (by accident) while taking the last ones :-d


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 13364073


Outstanding.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like the lighting on this one. Makes the display look pretty legible.










From a different wrist shot, I cropped to just show the digits. Liquid crystal displays are still pretty neat, I think!










"Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea."


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My new DIY Summer-SEIKO:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## SuperScope96 (Dec 24, 2012)

You guys have posted some real gems...here are some of mine!


----------



## ihutch1942 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been wearing my IWC Ingenieur regularly, so it's been the subject of most of my recent watch photos.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

One from last night.


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeCool76 said:


>


This is a very cool shot


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan







Marc & Sons Vintage Diver


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Gene Kranz mission control hero of the Apollo 13 mission. “Failure is not an option.”


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Hour hands weren't in the best position, but I kind of liked this one.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Just a quick shot with my phone b-)


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

This one


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I like these


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Ball 21st Century.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

I took this at the pool last night. I'm surprised it came out as clear as it did particularly since I was a couple of margaritas in.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just love that blue...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Another Ball.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Obaid991 (Aug 27, 2018)

Will it affect the value if I polished my Daytona ??


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

timefleas said:


> Another Ball.


What a shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

warsh said:


> What a shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ditto


----------



## Trexweightlifting (Oct 8, 2015)

Thought this turned out well!


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

A smashing HULK!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

timefleas said:


>


"Blueperb"


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Ulysse Nardin Marine Torpilleur.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure about the watch but the steak is well-done 🤣


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Got the Diastar sized today and found out how crazy its reflections are.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SpamAndRice1138 (Jun 24, 2016)

My reliable travel watch  
View attachment SKX2.jpg


----------



## quett (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Problem, my bottle is empty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Close up


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I like these with Tommy Bahamas.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Seems like I'm missing something...


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

getting some sun.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I like this









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Here are some I enjoy.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> Here are some I enjoy.


Love that shot w the cat!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> Here are some I enjoy.


Beautiful watches and pics but did you have to included the 2502.33? I recently sold mine and would rather not be reminded


----------



## BlueLampPost (Mar 6, 2018)

soaking.fused said:


> Here are some I enjoy.


Nice--that's a sick 225 you have there.


----------



## quett (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

Time to go exploring


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

quett said:


> View attachment 13444305


Nice watch and photo! Orange you going to wear it, though?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

maylebox said:


> Beautiful watches and pics but did you have to included the 2502.33? I recently sold mine and would rather not be reminded


Thank you. That's the 2503.33.

Here's another.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Drudge said:


>


So good! I sure wish Seiko did some of the in 40mm....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpamAndRice1138 (Jun 24, 2016)

My casual chrono


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't compete with much of the photography prowess on display in this thread, but I really like this pic of my new 6096 (and, yes, am just looking for excuses to post it):


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Radharc said:


> I can't compete with much of the photography prowess on display in this thread, but I really like this pic of my new 6096 (and, yes, am just looking for excuses to post it):
> 
> View attachment 13459403


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Beautiful watch!


Thanks, brother!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

All blued hands


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

in Nova Scotia, overlooking the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

A few









Time is a gift...


----------



## Sui generis (Jan 10, 2011)

Took pictures of my baby.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

My grandfather's Tissot Actualis Autolub, And 2 shots of my grandfather's gift to me a 1965 DOXA Anti-Magnetic










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Watches are tough to photograph especially w/o a proper light box etc. I get a lot of crummy photos but a few good ones every so often.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I got lucky on this one as well.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's my new DJ41.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

For some reason my phone has been taking clear pictures whenever it feels like it. I got lucky here.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

A few shots of my new YG Sub:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think this came out rather well.Mouse over the photo for specifications.Talk like a Pirate day is wednesday me hearties,ARRR!


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Friday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

A few good ones









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

In the dark.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

How about this from today? I'm trying to get 17 different threads...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think this one turned out well.










Have a great day!


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took some quick pictures with some watches and a new top that I just received while the light was coming through the front window particularly well.


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Whattimeyougot (Sep 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I liked this one:


----------



## aesguerra (Apr 24, 2015)

I was pretty happy of this shot I took of my wife's Constellation.









Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

aesguerra said:


> I was pretty happy of this shot I took of my wife's Constellation.


This piqued my interest and I was hoping for so much, but then there was just a picture of a watch ;-)


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm seeing green...


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

Just caught the morning sun right.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's one of my new Hamilton picked up a couple of days ago.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

A couple of the cocktail time









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Panerai 106*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jagged an interesting reflection on this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWBadley (May 22, 2018)

I kinda like this one ...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A few today, one a few days ago


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

41Mets said:


> A few today, one a few days ago


That's just superb, Jay. Love that strap on it. That could almost be a catalog photo!


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Doing a little reef exploring in Sharm el Sheikh. Heuer 844. Emoji Fish.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's just superb, Jay. Love that strap on it. That could almost be a catalog photo!


Wow thanks!! I guess okay for a Samsung s8. I had taken the strap off after a few days in summer to put back on the hirsch performance strap. Now that I'm not going to sweat as much, I put it back on this custom gator. Got it from a maker on Etsy for under $100. It's really good quality.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Mystique model by Undone.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice photo, Mike. Natural lighting or did you set up? (Also, nice watch! Quartz?)


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

The Omega looks pretty awesome


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Those beauties are hand crankers.


Sir-Guy said:


> Very nice photo, Mike. Natural lighting or did you set up? (Also, nice watch! Quartz?)


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Messing around at the shore


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Halios puck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Playing with filters









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

These









Time is a gift...


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Here are 3 that I took with my iPhone X that I thought came out pretty good and showed the blue dial nicely.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Divers 65 in the pool


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MKII key west.......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

Meh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 13517277
> 
> 
> Divers 65 in the pool


 Very good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

This one I liked.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

This one too









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Btreichel87 said:


> This one I liked.


Very sharp photo!! Plus, love seeing an Exp. out in the wild!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I was pleased with this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grygrx (Jun 20, 2018)

View attachment br-jeans-1.jpg


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Three things that make me happy...


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Found the clip-on macro lens for my phone, so I took a few of the most interesting dial I have (so far).


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mm300


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Mm300


Impressionist. I like it. Reminds me of a watch dial.

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

While sitting in traffic I was able to snap this one!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## genht (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## TritoneJP (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Concord C1 titanium*

Concord C1. Love this picture. The good ones usually take time. Numerous adjustments to lighting, angles between subject camera and light, exposure and color balance.


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## grygrx (Jun 20, 2018)

View attachment bwtuIW6.jpg


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

Tried on friends bluesy


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

View attachment 13555517


Took a walk along the river today and found this huge old log with an amazing foxing(?) in a floodplain, probably caused by some fungus. A great background for the PAM111.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised with these ones. I'm sure it's all the watch, and in no part my photography skills.


----------



## AdamH (Dec 14, 2016)

Two pictures under a cloudy sky. The angle changes the seconds hand in a neat way!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I need to practice my picture taking skills but this one turned out pretty well.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I need to practice my picture taking skills but this one turned out pretty well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Tom Schneider said:


> I need to practice my picture taking skills but this one turned out pretty well.


Cool! It's a "snownado"!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New camera


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Panis (May 31, 2017)

loved the light in this one


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Very nice pics!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## GregBV (Jul 3, 2018)

Here you go.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Passable for an old iPhone 5S


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

When a watch is a new arrival to a collection it seems to get more love from the camera. Here is yesterday's arrival, the Ball Engineer M and some simple iPhone shots....


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My latest Seiko mod:

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Rtepregis said:


> I'll play along...
> View attachment 11171546
> View attachment 11171554
> View attachment 11171562


Lovely Seiko, what's the model of the one with the "B" on the seconds hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

No photo editing here. Shot by a window on an overcast day, sitting on a blue windbreaker jacket with a couple of light disks critically maneuvered to create a little drama with shade.









And a more normal shot with less drama


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Came across this older shot of mine and I felt like sharing.


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Here are three...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Dollar store lightbox:


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I like this one... Taken recently just outside my front door, in the shade, with an ornamental grass background that's in the sun:









I've had good results with this technique - Taken with macro mode on my digitqal camera on my dining room table with diffused lighting from a shaded window:


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sixty-Five


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

NF


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Orient Polaris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste (Sep 6, 2013)

PAM98


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

Tisell ST19


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor GMT


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Nimbus Grey


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

These









Time is a gift...


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

I think this watch is GORGEOUS and I think plenty of the pictures turn out really nice... but I particularly love these two:


----------



## SpamAndRice1138 (Jun 24, 2016)

Had to get that Nixon Star Wars Lando watch, love the Millennium Falcon second hand!

View attachment Nixon.jpg


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

SpamAndRice1138 said:


> Had to get that Nixon Star Wars Lando watch, love the Millennium Falcon second hand!
> 
> View attachment 13599843


Not sure of the watch overall, but that little detail is a touch of class! As a huge Star Wars fan, I love it.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A few from the past couple of weeks b-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SpamAndRice1138 said:


> Had to get that Nixon Star Wars Lando watch, love the Millennium Falcon second hand!
> 
> View attachment 13599843


I can't stand Nixon, usually -- but that's frickin' sweet.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Knives and Lint said:


> A few from the past couple of weeks b-)


Those are some nice pics! Very "lifestyle" marketing like. Lol. Suits the watch.


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

These ones









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

SARB033


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

STAG TYO STG014S1


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)

THAT is cool!


ZM-73 said:


> STAG TYO STG014S1
> View attachment 13600197


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## mrhightower11 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

kepa said:


> Those are some nice pics! Very "lifestyle" marketing like. Lol. Suits the watch.


Many thanks my friend...I wear this one often as my everyday watch, but it brings me the most enjoyment wearing it as my outdoor adventure watch as it was intended.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A few more pics I was quite fond of. This watch has proven to be rather photogenic, and I'm getting much more enjoyment out of it than I expected.


----------



## SpamAndRice1138 (Jun 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> I can't stand Nixon, usually -- but that's frickin' sweet.





kepa said:


> Not sure of the watch overall, but that little detail is a touch of class! As a huge Star Wars fan, I love it.


Yeah, I'm not a Nixon fan but I feel in love with the watch. The yellow dial and the Millennium Falcon second hand was what sold it for me.


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 13599913
> 
> 
> View attachment 13599919


My favs....great job!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

endotreated said:


> I think this watch is GORGEOUS and I think plenty of the pictures turn out really nice... but I particularly love these two:


That dial is GORGEOUS!

Time is a gift...


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

took said:


> That dial is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Time is a gift...


Thanks! I agree, that is one of the prettiest watches I've seen! I've only had it for a couple of weeks but I'm just blown away by it every time I look at it.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm hoping that my local Omega Boutique has one in, wanna see one in person 


endotreated said:


> Thanks! I agree, that is one of the prettiest watches I've seen! I've only had it for a couple of weeks but I'm just blown away by it every time I look at it.


Time is a gift...


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

took said:


> I'm hoping that my local Omega Boutique has one in, wanna see one in person
> 
> Time is a gift...


This is the older model... newer models are horizontal stripes and I don't think they make that dark grey one (my favorite) any more.


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

I recently picked up this Alpha on trade and snapped some pics of it before I even put it on. I was happy with how they turned out. Especially since these are both straight from the camera. No edit whatsoever.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's quite a dial, @watchingandwaiting. Hard to tell what color it is. Great photos!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Took these back in August & Sept with my 13-year-old, who is currently earning her junior WIS badge ... when I asked what she wants for Xmas she said, "oh, I don't know, maybe a new watch." _(Wiping away a tear of joy.)_

*** note the Omega Dynamic III was borrowed from her mother.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex Sky SRPB59K1


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

teraih said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getty museum? One of my favorite views in LA. Great picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Playing around with my lightbox:


----------



## Samginko (Feb 28, 2018)

Hamilton 1927.


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

These are my new favs


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Terry M. said:


> View attachment 13625489


Nailed it.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Mako


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

IMG_5450 by j. miller, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO up close and personal


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I wanted to capture the Omega logo in the hesalite crystal...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

wwarren said:


> I wanted to capture the Omega logo in the hesalite crystal...
> 
> View attachment 13643411


It's nice when that comes off


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

LCandela said:


>


Wow! Now that's nice!

Great job


----------



## scucivolo (Mar 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

...









Time is a gift...


----------



## gordonhurst (Nov 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Sexy curves


----------



## scucivolo (Mar 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

"Hannibal Lecter"









Time is a gift...


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

Snowflake.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Detail


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I likey...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

HorologyHouse said:


> Snowflake.
> View attachment 13651759


Fantastic shot! Bravo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## \"A Watches\" (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Blumo


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Found matching lime graffiti by accident


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Bill Adler said:


> View attachment 13660219


So clever!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neB (Oct 20, 2018)

Some of the quality has disappeared from the uploading process, but it still looks nice. In this lighting, the dial's pattern can easily be seen (usually it's not very visible).


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

I love how this turned out!


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

Tried this sexy robot on in the local AD and can't stop looking at this pic. The sunburst dial is mesmeric.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

The backside of the 5726









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## since01 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## bigredhuskers (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredhuskers (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

fld said:


>


Nice


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

This is my first post here so here we go:


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, welcome aboard! That is a nice photo. Swell job on the lighting. Hope to see more of your contributions in discussions.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO macro


----------



## bigredhuskers (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13684743
> View attachment 13684741


Interesting piece. I especially like the counter balance on the second hand. The movement looks nice too.


----------



## bigredhuskers (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bigredhuskers said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has that Seiko seen some... Frost?

#GBR


----------



## bigredhuskers (Nov 24, 2018)

Yea indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> Well, welcome aboard! That is a nice photo. Swell job on the lighting. Hope to see more of your contributions in discussions.


Thanks, the light was courtesy of late afternoon Autumnal sunshine.


----------



## bigredhuskers (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## jedy617 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## GNNS (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## dron_jones (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Only comic I own (Although I guess it's technically not a comic book)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigredhuskers (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

jedy617 said:


> View attachment 13687879


The best "is this watch too big for me" pic of the year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 28, 2015)

nodnar said:


> The best "is this watch too big for me" pic of the year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-d


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

when seconds count









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Check out my instagram if you want to see more of my collection


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

There's plenty more where that came from too on my Instagram! Wristgaming


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Nima Parvin (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

Great natural lighting that day


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

jimmytamp said:


> View attachment 13709445


Fantastic pic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Amvox1 on staib mesh in B&W


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

From Balcony overlooking Alantic Ocean


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm no expert photographer, but I thought these two came out quite nicely:


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## skr3328 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Here is a few from latest to last month...


----------



## scucivolo (Mar 24, 2018)

JP. said:


>


Is that an El Primero Ebel? Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

scucivolo said:


> Is that an El Primero Ebel? Very nice.


Thanks man. Appreciated. No it's inhouse Calibre 137. It's explained here:
https://luxurywatches635.wordpress.com/2017/08/13/review-of-ebel-btr-chronograph/


----------



## scucivolo (Mar 24, 2018)

JP. said:


> Thanks man. Appreciated. No it's inhouse Calibre 137. It's explained here:
> https://luxurywatches635.wordpress.com/2017/08/13/review-of-ebel-btr-chronograph/


Love the EBEL's case

And I don't mind when a manufacturer outsource movements, when they choose giants like Lemania or Zenith.

Again, well done you, sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

PanoMaticLunar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

My 16800 is pretty photogenic


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Brand new Zenith 1969 Open, birthday gift from my wife!


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

It's all about catching the right light on the dial


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn hydro


----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

My OP39 on a dusty shelf. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Three of my faves

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nmartinkdm (Oct 31, 2017)

My little pocket shot attempt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jordan9171 (Jul 13, 2017)

Skx013


----------



## Filandro (Mar 3, 2018)

.

Biased, because I've logged almost 30 years with this watch.

Tritium still glowing strong enough that it makes its presence know even in bright light. This pic, with the $5 cheapo band, is more 'me' than the high-end pieces I have, which I refuse to post, because pro photographers and marketing sites have way nicer pics on-line. For a watch like this, detailed and legit pics are less common.









.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Christmas eve


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

New to me 14060


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Intra Matic


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

View attachment 13773685


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A few from the past month or so that I quite like

























This one was taken while playing Battleship by candlelight during a power outage


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

I really like looking at all of these pictures. My photography skills are lacking...


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

The Black Bay Blue visits Blue Hawai'i (West Maui)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Liked this one:


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Two more recent photos taken with a camera having a better lens, focus and zoom:








I particularly like this photo with the globe in the background.


----------



## sixking (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBV (Jul 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

When I was trying on a yachtmaster at an AD and comparing to my Explorer ii.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekim Neems (Jan 31, 2007)

Couple of pics I took of my new Explorer


----------



## Ekim Neems (Jan 31, 2007)

Dupe - sorry


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tried to get a state of the collection shot by positioning them all similarly in similar lighting. I like the final collage.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Why are my photos so terrible? What am I doing wrong? Argh.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Sharing a toy my son gave to me on Christmas....


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

wwarren said:


> Sharing a toy my son gave to me on Christmas....
> 
> View attachment 13781125


Hi

What's that thing? Is it magnetic? Keep watch away if is! It's probably not. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> What's that thing? Is it magnetic? Keep watch away if is! It's probably not. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a spinning top. Like the one from the movie Inception.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoying my brand new Zenith Cronomaster El Primero, and taking my "vintage" 330ci bmw for a drive


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Took these tonight.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Took these tonight.




Time is a gift...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are a few recent ones:









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## muhibtv (Jul 12, 2017)

You guys are so artistic. Here's mine, just the same old wristshot.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## muhibtv (Jul 12, 2017)

Another good old wristshot.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's mine: Omega SMPc










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

Playing with a watch only style.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

I wanted to capture the details of the bracelet and I thought this one was decent.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

This one of my Oak & Oscar Jackson!


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Some recent ones that stayed on my phone:
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

C4L18R3 said:


> Here are a few recent ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Tudor is gorgeous! What reference is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Kind of like this mugshot I recently took of my Datograph:

















Hardly any reflections thanks to this cheapo mini photo studio I acquired a while ago ...

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Pleased with this photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

DOPE shot !!



HorologyHouse said:


> PanoMaticLunar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

On the hood of my car.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's a couple


----------



## BlueLampPost (Mar 6, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Here's a couple


Damn, those are amazing!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Here's a couple


Incredible pics! Are you a professional photographer? How did you do the photos with bubbles?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Just a regular guy who loves watches and fools around with his old smart phone 
Lots of practice and learning though. And lots of bad pics!

Lots of awesome folks around here with great skills for inspiration and encouragement. 

I usually lurk over in the dive watch forum and decided to see what's up over here. I think this may be my first post in the main forum. I've always wanted to see a "best of" type of thread for folks to post their favourite shots in. Great idea!

Here a couple more that were on the phone.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Just a regular guy who loves watches and fools around with his old smart phone
> Lots of practice and learning though. And lots of bad pics!
> ...


Ok, now you're just showing off. I think I hate you.

LOL, just kidding. :-d

Really terrific shots!

But seriously, man, how did you do the bubbles?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Ok, now you're just showing off. I think I hate you.
> 
> LOL, just kidding. :-d
> 
> ...


Thanks and sorry! Just happy to share
Glad you like them.

Ok. For the bubbles it just hanging the watch in a container with some fizzy water. The rest is all about fooling around with lighting to make it do what you want it to. Using a daylight white LED light really helps. For every 1 pic like that that works out I probably have to junk at least 20.

In fact when shooting with a smart phone it's really all about lighting. They are terrible with low light. Which is too bad because that's usually when watches look good. So learning to use indirect light, reflectors etc...really helps.

Hope that helped!

Try it out and just mess around until you stumble on a success.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks and sorry! Just happy to share
> Glad you like them.
> 
> Ok. For the bubbles it just hanging the watch in a container with some fizzy water. The rest is all about fooling around with lighting to make it do what you want it to. Using a daylight white LED light really helps. For every 1 pic like that that works out I probably have to junk at least 20.
> ...


Ah, carbonated water! My suspicions were correct.

I have a good camera (Fuji X100S) but I don't have any lighting equipment of any kind so I usually shoot my watches outdoors or with window light.

I certainly know what you mean about shooting many pics to get the one gem!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice.

Outdoor and window light are my favourites too. Bright and soft. 

I simple table lamp with cool LED bulb and a sheet of white paper for reflection can be fun to play with and get something like this...


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

I snapped some shots of a couple of my German watches today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I snapped some shots of a couple of my German watches today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## rburns88 (Nov 19, 2017)

ffritz said:


> ..post them here! :-!
> 
> Well, to be honest, I was just playing around with the camera this weekend and I'm just looking for some excuse to post these.. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

The one I took for WRUW today seems to pop. Direct sun with the iPhone X or ten or whatever you call it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

I love this watch so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Techniec said:


> DOPE shot !!


Great one!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Fifty Shades of Blue


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^my drink as well 

Here's a photo to stay on topic









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

A diver on fire.


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

My Aqua Terra on a hike in Bavaria:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Just a regular guy who loves watches and fools around with his old smart phone
> Lots of practice and learning though. And lots of bad pics!


I know exactly what you mean.. ;-)

What my mother thinks I'm doing









What my girlfriend thinks I'm doing









What my friends think I'm doing









What I'm actually doing











boatswain said:


>


Wow, your pics are fantastic! Great job! Much better than many professional shots I see in watch ads. Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixking (Mar 13, 2018)

Not much, but wanted to share


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn EZM2 hydro









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hard to capture the classic wave dial as it varies so much with lighting. It has several personalities which I love.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Sinn EZM2 hydro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

The watch that started the addiction! Seiko Sbdc 055.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hanhart Pioneer One Grey and a frozen leaf.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13862989
> 
> 
> Hanhart Pioneer One Grey and a frozen leaf.


Great shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

One of my Vostoks in Cuba last week
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Wellstime (Feb 7, 2015)

whilst testing my new phone and loupe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## chelseacjd (Aug 15, 2017)

Turns out my car has pretty excellent lighting haha
M


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Macro of a PO


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

babermac said:


> That Tudor is gorgeous! What reference is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I don't post as often anymore... that's an earlier Tudor Glamour (I know the name sucks lol) Day-Date.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

C4L18R3 said:


> Sorry I don't post as often anymore... that's an earlier Tudor Glamour (I know the name sucks lol) Day-Date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


haha at least they don't print it on the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmorgraph (May 8, 2017)

Was fooling around with the Canon, came out pretty OK - Carrera’s had always the racing spirit in them, so the racing car on the background suited quite OK. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

Still playing around with a "watch only" look.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Was messing around with the lighting before sunset. Really popped the dial color on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

GP Sea Hawk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Some of my babies:
Seiko Spirit SBPG001









Longines Hydroconquest 39mm









Seiko SBDX001 MARINEMASTER









Tissot Seastar Navigator


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I like how the minute hand turned out in these ones. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Berty234 said:


> View attachment 13864579


Nice! Pretty similar to this one:










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Henry Krinkle said:


> View attachment 13866759












Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

Getting the gear together...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nothing too fancy but just liked how the light hit the dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## scucivolo (Mar 24, 2018)

This watch lend itself to a great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Dancer on the dash & her Bulova's;-)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Lume shot of a Borealis Cascais


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

A recent few


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

amg786 said:


> GP Sea Hawk


I like that! :-! You don't see that watch very often.. Here ars some pics of mine.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

ffritz said:


> I like that! :-! You don't see that watch very often.. Here ars some pics of mine.
> 
> View attachment 13902455
> 
> ...


Yr strap looks amazing on it- genuine GP alligator integrated I take it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

amg786 said:


> Yr strap looks amazing on it- genuine GP alligator integrated I take it?


Thanks! Yes, it's the original GP strap intended for the steel bezel / vintage lume version, and I think it looks much better than the black rubber on the blck/orange version, too.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

Macro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

ffritz said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's the original GP strap intended for the steel bezel / vintage lume version, and I think it looks much better than the black rubber on the blck/orange version, too.
> 
> View attachment 13902841


Totally agree- I've also considered this one. Shame no strap makers offer decent straps for the seahawk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Simple but effective


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

amg786 said:


> Totally agree- I've also considered this one. Shame no strap makers offer decent straps for the seahawk


Very true. For GP's asking price for these two small pieces of rubber with a thin leather cover, you could easily buy a pretty decent affordable watch.. But I think there are just too few Sea Hawks out there to make a business with aftermarket straps. And you have to give them that: the straps are really good quality and probably last forever. At least that's my impression..


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wiwatm (Feb 7, 2019)

Like the colors on these pictures.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

I love taking macro close-ups. These 3 are so far my best.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Not macros, not jewel-like detailing, but a bunch of personalities on one watch. Took these for another thread but I kinda like just looking at them.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Domes!

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Chronos by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Chronos by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Guts of vintage Carrera


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

😁


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This Sunburst dial









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Not a really good pic but I'm quite positive my dog isn't going to complain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one turned out well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

Bremont s500


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I think these shots I got when playing the keyboard all came out well.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not much of a photographer l, but thought this came out well.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Macro shots with my AT 15k



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Not using any camera just iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Quick phone snap but it came out alright


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been trying to take better pics lately. Just using my phone but paying more attention to lighting, reflection, etc.


----------



## Hidef1080 (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't think I posted this one before:


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hidef1080 said:


> I don't think I posted this one before:
> View attachment 13933403


Great one! Really nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiwatm (Feb 7, 2019)

Love this one.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Sinn U1-P and Sinn 903.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Hope I haven't posted this here yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wiwatm said:


> Love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this? How old? Is it a single-pusher chrono?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

One of my faves









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)

A favorite subject for photos


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Day lume









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm no photographer but this is my best effort with the display showing (it only appears for a second !)


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sandia foothills, Damasko


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## which watch next (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't love em as much as others but they'll do...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Another gear work closeup that I think look pretty well.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ Aurora #LosAngeles


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Promaster Divers


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

northern lights shot from back when I had a Pelagos








(had posted this once upon a time, but pic was lost in PB world T_T)


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great photo and watches, @Sugman! I only have one Citizen diver so far, but those have got my attention. How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## Sherpat (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

A few "20 year old" Omegas









Time is a gift...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


>


Great pic and watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

@boatswain - Thanks! This Monta looks interesting, I need to check what they offer


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenbamboo (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's my IWC Mark XVIII Edition Tribute to Mark XI.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Totally seventies.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

AKA explorient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Oceanking 2


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Using only iPhone 7plus. Surprise with the result

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

Τhe iconic Pobeda Red 12 from 1950
painted and decorated by the patina of time.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

AndyAaron said:


>


Majestic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Shot this afternoon...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13981479


Nice shot Tooth


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Nice shot Tooth


Thank you Bro J


----------



## OutOfMyBudget (Aug 7, 2017)

JLC Master Control Date


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

Polar time.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How a Grand Seiko captures the light...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

A bit slimy but you can see why!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

KodiakCombos said:


> A bit slimy but you can see why!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Halibut?


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

LCandela said:


> Halibut?


Yes 76 inches 235 pounds today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

KodiakCombos said:


> Yes 76 inches 235 pounds today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! That's beautiful. Hope you're gonna have a taste! Love halibut!


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

LCandela said:


> Congratulations! That's beautiful. Hope you're gonna have a taste! Love halibut!


Seafood chowder fresh halibut, smoked salmon, bacon, and the rest of the good stuff, tonight! My bowl is empty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Only way to recover from halibut envy is a watch shot; 1955 Universal Geneve Compax. Capturing the blued hands is tricky


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KodiakCombos said:


> A bit slimy but you can see why!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a serious Hali!


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That's a serious Hali!


Wanted to show my watch but it was under her gill!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KodiakCombos said:


> Wanted to show my watch but it was under her gill!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved the slimy pic of the watch though used and abused as it should be


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Not on the level of what some of you guys do, but I like these two.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phenix


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Phenix
> View attachment 14011303


Love this! What is it?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Taken by Iphone no filter just adjust a bit of contrast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

courtesy of the ubiquitous iPhone


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

sernsin said:


> Taken by Iphone no filter just adjust a bit of contrast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really cool looking...nice!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Love this! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's a Phenix automatic (S 7728 A) circa late 1960s. I got it from a seller on Ebay, jozef2710, in Israel. The watch is NOS and overall in very good condition with some very light marking on the case and box crystal. Also, the case back still has the blue paint on it. The dial colour is "changing aqua blue". For its age the watch itself keeps very good time.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I don't like Mercedes hands.

So I had to build my own:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Had one glass of frothy too many then the creative juices flowed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

platinumEX said:


> I've been trying to take better pics lately. Just using my phone but paying more attention to lighting, reflection, etc.


This one is great


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> What's this? How old? Is it a single-pusher chrono?


Probably Lemania single pusher chrono.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry, double posted, so I edited w/a quick Lume pic
...that "came out pretty well".








Cheers!


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Not quite to the caliber of some of these others on here, but for my first attempt at one of these shots, I'm pretty happy with it. Shot on the fly with my iPhone.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Before going to dreamland.
Seiko SRP639.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NorthernBen said:


> View attachment 14021321


Great shot


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor 79270's V7750 movement


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nothing special about the photo except that I think the Sunburst dial looks amazing









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## zaskoo (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi there









Sent using my telepathic superpowers!


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

vintorez said:


> View attachment 14036067


:-! I really like that one!  Great idea and perfectly executed! :-!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Went out to take some pictures in wonderful spring weather today. These are the best in my opinion.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Shot by iPhone 7plus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

There are some beautiful photos on this thread. Me? I'm a rubbish photographer but I think this picture turned out quite well:


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## crdiv6 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Exploring


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

My No.1


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton on weathered wood









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)

I love this watch!!!


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

My most recent purchase


----------



## marathonman330 (Dec 8, 2018)

My favorite GMT


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

My 3 amigos


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sbga375









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

These two









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Stowa marine crono









Angelus chronodato









Type 1 soviet


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotta admit, I thought the unintended irony of a peace lily and a Combat Sub being in the same shot was kinda funny...









And I thought this one turned out pretty well...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

I think this one came out nicely. I'm no photographer mind you...


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

sailon01 said:


> I think this one came out nicely. I'm no photographer mind you...
> View attachment 14055003


I don't know about the picture but this is really nice watch

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millerwatch (Jul 1, 2018)

A couple of recent shots I think turned out nice. The first is a flieger I built and the second in a 1963 Seiko Self Dater.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was happy with the post production work on this


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

This dial is just amazing!


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Citizen NY0040.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

AndyAaron said:


> This dial is just amazing!


Beautiful photo thanks for posting


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


Beautiful lume shots, very well done


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice collection sir


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Nothing special about the photo except that I think the Sunburst dial looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want one!


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Tudor 79270's V7750 movement


Love that movement, thanks for posting!


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

AndyAaron said:


>


Beautiful photo and watch


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

My Father and I at the Ball Game


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Cogsworth's Timeturners said:


> My Father and I at the Ball Game


Then you need Ball watch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Dang...some of y'all take some incredible pics!

This one's not a fancy watch, but it's been around the block (world, actually) a few times.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SRP639

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Bach563 said:


> Not quite to the caliber of some of these others on here, but for my first attempt at one of these shots, I'm pretty happy with it. Shot on the fly with my iPhone.
> View attachment 14020029


Shoulda used a fly cutter (nyuk..., nyuk)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Shoulda used a fly cutter (nyuk..., nyuk)


Good one, haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Good staging and depth of field.


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Great use of reflecting surfaces.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JAFO said:


> Good staging and depth of field.


Thank you! Much appreciated! I worked hard to get a good photo.


----------



## Rjg416 (Mar 6, 2019)

Little show of some of my collection.
Getting the black sub out more with some fun natos









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Thank you! Much appreciated! I worked hard to get a good photo.


Which photo?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Which photo?


I dunno, just whichever one Jafo was talking about, so it could've been mine.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno, just whichever one Jafo was talking about, so it could've been mine.


Unlikely.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Unlikely.


K


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

LHC


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Pulicords01 (Apr 20, 2019)

I've been stalking these Deep Sea Sea-Dwellers ever since I bought my first Submariner a year ago. Just had to upgrade and finally pulled the pin yesterday!


----------



## Pulicords01 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 SRP159J1


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great photo and watch, @ZM-73. Colors, sub-minute hash marks, hands, indices, bezel, and your strap choice...that watch looks amazing for summer. Nice photo, too! Really captures it well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I like this one of my old field watch that is off being serviced. I've had it for maybe 17 or 18 years and it has been all over with me including at Narita Airport during the 2011 Tōhoku earthquake / tsunami /nuclear meltdown and that time my tent flooded in Kuwait. I am pretty sure I paid $180 for it and after this service and a bunch of straps I've sunk probably $500 into it over the years.


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Great photo and watch, @ZM-73. Colors, sub-minute hash marks, hands, indices, bezel, and your strap choice...that watch looks amazing for summer. Nice photo, too! Really captures it well. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you kindly, Sir-Guy!


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

Cartier Santos (Large)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Glimmer









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@boatswain, the more I see that Tourby diver of yours, the more I like it. Great photos!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> @boatswain, the more I see that Tourby diver of yours, the more I like it. Great photos!


Thanks!

If you want more, I did an in depth review over in the dive watch sub forum.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Good use of contrasting colors.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nice background.


sillo38 said:


>


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Ball & BMW Chronograph. I love all thats going on on the dial, and the AR coating makes it look amazing.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

jmanlay said:


>


Nice. That Polar dial really pops with the bright colors in the background. I dig it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## scucivolo (Mar 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Horizons


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Zelos Horizons


How'd you set up this shot?


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Seiko diver...*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Citizen diver...*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Nethuns 7...*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Tudor Heritage Blue Chrono...*


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Omega PO XL...*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Rolex WG President...*


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bobo383 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Every time I see a photo of this version of the AT I decide I need to get one. Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Rolex Sub-C...*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Rolex GMT-IIc Batman...*


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

scucivolo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What reference is this? Beautiful watch but I don't think I have ever seen it. Thanks!


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Seiko PADI Pepsi Diver...*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Seagull 1963...*


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Chronoswiss Pacific...*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> How'd you set up this shot?


I elevate it up on a clear rod, but really you can use anything to get a little height. Glue stick, coins etc...


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

;-)


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

frozenotter said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14118023


Love that eterna!

Those are hard to come across, what are your thoughts on it?

I would love to see more pics too!


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Love that eterna!
> 
> Those are hard to come across, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> I would love to see more pics too!


Thanks! Are you being serious or &#8230;.ironic? :think:

I really do love it, to be honest. Had a thread here about it. <gulp> You can PM me any questions you might have.

Thanks


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## scucivolo (Mar 24, 2018)

mnf67 said:


> What reference is this? Beautiful watch but I don't think I have ever seen it. Thanks!


I had to google it.. 511.13.40.20.03.001
it's unnecessarily long










Since you liked it, here's one of my favourite pictures, showing that amazing lacquered dial enclosed under that strikingly domed crystal.. it's so playful with the light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

frozenotter said:


> Thanks! Are you being serious or &#8230;.ironic? :think:
> 
> I really do love it, to be honest. Had a thread here about it. <gulp> You can PM me any questions you might have.
> 
> Thanks


Absolutely serious! 

I do love it and information and pictures have been hard to find.

I mostly wonder if it would fit my6.75" wrist?


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

scucivolo said:


> I had to google it.. 511.13.40.20.03.001
> it's unnecessarily long
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo- the whole series is pretty amazing. I'm also really liking the Singapore version (not my photo):


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

First shot with my new 40MM Micro.


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

iPhone pics...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## deweyfong (Oct 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Great watch. Great picture.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not the greatest pic, but I thought the rainbow in the crystal was kinda cool.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tudor Pelagos......










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Some recent pics...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok, a couple more...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Mood.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


>


Very creative shot there! |> It's the first head to toe shot I've seen in the forums here.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> Very creative shot there! |> It's the first head to toe shot I've seen in the forums here.


Thank you very much sir, quite the honour indeed 

The pic ended up posting 90 degrees to the left of intended for some reason but it still works...

Was suposed to be like this


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Thank you very much sir, quite the honour indeed
> 
> The pic ended up posting 90 degrees to the left of intended for some reason but it still works...
> 
> Was suposed to be like this


I think the other angle was actually better. Making it more a natural first person POV perspective as if you are looking forward.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I like this as it captures the textured dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice leading lines.


----------



## Rjg416 (Mar 6, 2019)

New gunny ArtDeco #1 strap for my mitsukoshi speedmaster









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fonderia Navale





















































(...too many pictures, I know..:roll
*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Drudge said:


>


Coincidence? Or does Fapatalk color-coordinate ads with posts?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The Germans


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Didn't turn out great but it was interesting nonetheless.
Always good to keep your eyes up, and your head on a swivel.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Love the textured dial on my new Oris.

View attachment 14135181


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZiLLA
















*


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

I thought these looked pretty cool.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tactical Mil Spec
Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Coincidence? Or does Fapatalk color-coordinate ads with posts?


That AI is starting to color coordinate now, LOL.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ka-kui (Feb 16, 2010)

Tool watch


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

My 2 chronographs basking in the windowsill light. I've contemplated selling 1 as I prefer a smaller collection and these are inherently redundant- 1960s-y acrylic pilots chronographs. But I can't bring myself do it!

Older Speedmaster and 103 with matte bead blasted case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deweyfong (Oct 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Prince Date Chronograph 79270 circa 1994









brother of OoO


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just a picture:









An *interesting picture:


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My Triton subphotique


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14145873


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

My beauties.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

View attachment 14165091


My vintage piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

This is my Gavox stellar Rosedate
Had fun taking the shot with my brother









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Taken today...


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)

I was actually surprised how well it came out.


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

I've had a coupile that I'm quite pleased with lately.

My King Seiko 5626 7040 on a a canvas strap for something different.









My Seiko SKX007 Trusty ever









My favourite piece at the moment- the Oris 65 Diver.


----------



## drdogbreath (Mar 2, 2019)

thomas-david said:


> I've had a coupile that I'm quite pleased with lately.
> ...
> 
> My favourite piece at the moment- the Oris 65 Diver.
> ...


Nice pics! Does your Oris work well with a suit? Looks very versatile for a diver.

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

It is by no means a formal dress watch, but if you are wearing it with a suit for work or a more laid back occasion it is fantastic. I don't think it is dressy enough for a wedding or similar though.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

https://www.neverquitnever.com/










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## jaybe52 (May 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Breitling Colt 41


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Prim Sport No Date L.E. from Czech forum


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> Prim Sport No Date L.E. from Czech forum


Wow!

Great pics, cool watch 

I'd love to see more


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks! Here are some more pics:




































38mm, saphire glass, manual winding movement


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

* This pic taken pre-game at 2018 World Series Game #3....Later that night , the longest game in World Series history occurred. The game lasted 7 hours and 20 min. A historical event that involved TIME and time keeping. Indeed. A Bernhardt Binnacle Diver was there keeping time for all 7 hours and 20 minutes of it!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> Thanks! Here are some more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 

Great size and skindiver look


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks awesome, @sernsin. Great photo. Happen to have a reference? Is it a current model? Looks really sharp on you.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks awesome, @sernsin. Great photo. Happen to have a reference? Is it a current model? Looks really sharp on you.


To sir. Scvs003 6r15c movement, pre seiko sarb lines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Seiko SRP777 on Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Zenith Chronomaster EP Open


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

.


----------



## RandomGRK (Apr 29, 2019)

Matches the blue Subaru logo almost perfectly.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is one I've been meaning to take for months now, and I finally got around to it yesterday. This is the movement from my A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Up and Down. Gotta love that engraved balance cock.

JSW2026121 by Jared Willson, on Flickr


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

And here is one more that I was happy with... My Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III. Love the 40mm size, and the blue is fantastic. Didn't have the lighting quite right to capture the "suburst" dial, but it's still a nice photo I think.

JSW2026129 by Jared Willson, on Flickr


----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

Trying to capture that red Sunday and red second hand together

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Just took this for the daily WRUW thread and rather like it:


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

BLNR in Hvar


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Tag Heuer Monza Calibre 36 (El Primero)


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

john9963 said:


>


I took a very similar picture of my Explorer the other day--marble table, watch on its side, fairly soft lighting. Mine was a little more "straight on" than yours--I think I like the three dimensionality you got by shooting at a slight angle. Anyway, here was mine...

JSW2026093


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)

jwillson said:


> I took a very similar picture of my Explorer the other day--marble table, watch on its side, fairly soft lighting. Mine was a little more "straight on" than yours--I think I like the three dimensionality you got by shooting at a slight angle. Anyway, here was mine...
> 
> JSW2026093


Thanks. I appreciate it. I couldn't help but scroll through your flickr gallery. There are some impressive pictures in there. I always like astronomy pictures.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Art Deco - ish


----------



## gregspitz (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Art Deco - ish
> 
> View attachment 14206721


It's good to see you back, Mr. Cairo. I always enjoy your pieces and your photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> It's good to see you back, Mr. Cairo. I always enjoy your pieces and your photos.


Cheers!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just because I think the shadow of the second hand on the dial is really cool.


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

This is one I took a while ago, and it's far from pro quality but I've always liked the cold lighting.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## RMS911 (Jan 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Taken with an iPhone 8 and adjusted with basic Windows editing tools...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Here's one I thought came out nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vzanello (Apr 27, 2019)

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Citizen BN0150


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## watch2wear (Feb 6, 2018)

Le Petit Prince


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

And ND LE


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

View attachment 14242147


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Sardinia


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Domed sapphire


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I think these two are pretty cool because it looks like there’s a wave rippling across the dial (at least it does to me).


----------



## Rhodocene (Feb 11, 2014)

View attachment DSC_3908.jpg

View attachment DSC_5002.jpg

View attachment 14245113

View attachment DSC_5984.jpg

View attachment DSC_8363.jpg

View attachment DSC_8404.jpg


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14242955


Great shot, but geeeeez those "rock shots" sure do pucker me up somethin' fierce. Lol, you're a lot braver than I am.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Zeroedout said:


> Great shot, but geeeeez those "rock shots" sure do pucker me up somethin' fierce. Lol, you're a lot braver than I am.


Thanks...trust me...I made darn sure it was going to stay there!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The new Baltic Aquascaphe is well done.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not too bad for an iPhone 8...


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier w stripes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like your strap choice, @warsh. 

I think this impromptu turned out okay. I saw the hands were just so and thought, "I should take a photo of that!"


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My skx009 on a strap code oyster bracelet


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> I like your strap choice, @warsh.
> 
> I think this impromptu turned out okay. I saw the hands were just so and thought, "I should take a photo of that!"


Thanks, Sir-Guy! Love your hammy on that bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14264943


Loving your pic Tooth


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I just took this pic a couple of days ago with a 10 year old Olympus pocket digital camera set to Macro with flash. I'm very happy with the the detail and I somehow avoided glare:


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*OOPS - Double post!* :-s


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Milgauss









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Milgauss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your shot are always great


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

cowbel said:


> your shot are always great


Thanks! Probably because I spend way too much of my time looking at my watches and taking pictures of them! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Your photo game is second to none!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

I think this may be the most underrated Chronograph on the market. In-house Flyback Chronograph, 42mm, and I believe it's only 13mm thick. These can be had for under $2k, and MSRP was a little under $4k. The finishing is superb. I picked up one off Chrono24 for $1400 in a full kit, and even saw a few refurbished ones on the bay for $1k!

If this had a different name on it (Like Longines), people would be going nuts for it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I quite like this photo .

Google Pixel3 phone's camera .

Beanerds.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Glashutte-Original green









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## erik2133 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I find this watch is pretty easy to take pics of


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Haven't checked in with this thread in a while but here are a few of my favorites from the summer so far b-)


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

Couple shots of the New-To-Me da36! 
Been looking at this watch for nearly 7 years and finally put out for one.

So far, much love. =]

Excuse the dirty crown. It's a Tool watch, right?


----------



## alessandro132 (Feb 16, 2016)

Taken with an iPhone XS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A couple from today that turned out cool b-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> A couple from today that turned out cool b-)
> 
> View attachment 14336031
> 
> ...


Excellent all around


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

A few recent ones


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Playing with the Mühle Glashütte Seebataillon in the Baltic Sea. b-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Got the Ebel back from servicing, the Longines got a new crystal and never got any pics of my Racing Christmas present.. Photoshoot time!

IMG_7221 by j. miller, on Flickr

IMG_7216 by j. miller, on Flickr

IMG_7188 by j. miller, on Flickr

IMG_7193 by j. miller, on Flickr

IMG_7146 by j. miller, on Flickr

IMG_7155 by j. miller, on Flickr

IMG_7161 by j. miller, on Flickr


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Eterna


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Fat Lady


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

qcjulle said:


> View attachment 14368107


I'd take a pic of that watch every month on the 6th and 9th!! Gorgeous!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some photos on a hike today of my Triton subphotique and a few photos of my milgauss at a botanical gardens in Pittsburgh over the weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

boatswain said:


>


Wow. Fantastic picture and it's super cool to see a Tourby lawless diver here! One of the best looking divers on the market imo.


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

My first Hublot: Classic Fusion Vendôme Collection


----------



## sikiNS (Mar 11, 2015)

Rtepregis said:


> I'll play along...
> View attachment 11171546
> View attachment 11171554
> View attachment 11171562


Can you tell me the first Seiko's ref. number ?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

sikiNS said:


> Can you tell me the first Seiko's ref. number ?


Seiko Brightz SAGL001

Not sent from a phone, not using tapatalk.


----------



## sikiNS (Mar 11, 2015)

here's a sample of mine









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 14370341
> 
> 
> View attachment 14370343
> ...


Beautiful pics!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I am not a great photographer, but I have been blesses with a lot of travel opportunities and nice backgrounds


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

sikiNS said:


> Can you tell me the first Seiko's ref. number ?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


SAGL005 - brown enamel dial


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I'm no expert, but liked this shot I snapped of my JLC NSA on my morning run.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ffritz said:


> Wow. Fantastic picture and it's super cool to see a Tourby lawless diver here! One of the best looking divers on the market imo.


ffritz

Thanks so much!

It is one of my favourites


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

shot these photos with my old iPhone while grilling steaks on the back deck.





Love the Big Crown on this Murph


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Acey (Apr 29, 2019)

Me and my old friend


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> shot these photos with my old iPhone while grilling steaks on the back deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MURPH!!! What a great looking watch!


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

This worked out pretty well, I think


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Really like this image










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

imaCoolRobot said:


> View attachment 11160986
> 
> 
> Nothing so fancy and set up.
> Just a quick snap during a break in the action.


What piece is at rest in this picture? Having a difficult time discerning.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Wonder which watch that is....


----------



## Alfa2600 (Jul 27, 2018)

Took this a couple of months ago. I bought the watch last year which was weird as I've never been a lover of the tag brand, but there was something about it and I had to have it. Then one day (a couple of months ago), I was driving my little Alfa that I spent 5 years restoring and as I turned the wheel I caught a glimps of my watch. A little puff of smoke came out of my ear and I realized why I felt so connected to it. It matches the car 😆. Sublimary purchase or am I just sad!?
P.S loving them lume shots ^^^


----------



## Acey (Apr 29, 2019)

Nothing too fancy


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TropiCuda


----------



## senatedon (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

My old Lady, Breitling Chronomat

















Pan Am Mod, base Seiko SKX


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I like this one. Happened a copuple days ago. I was pulling out the stuck truck of some ramdom guys I meet


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Zippo X Avenger GMT


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Just wow. And bravo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

Splash


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

SKX mod, Red October.









Have a nice weekend.


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Underwater refraction


















Doc Savage


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

warsh said:


> Wow. Just wow. And bravo
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Have a nice Weekend

Andi


----------



## BillTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Still at the office.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Night light









Doc Savage


----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)

At the beach


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Took these photos amongst a bunch of neon last night.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Just sold this one









Doc Savage


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

German on German









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Smart dressed man


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Puddle jumper to Chicago









Doc Savage


----------



## GotToGetIt (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Branden W (Sep 9, 2019)

Wow great pictures here!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gaurdianarc (Dec 4, 2011)

boatswain said:


>


Very nice was so close to buying one of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Just a quick phone pic, but I like it.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Bought my first DSLR camera last week...the Nikon D5600, so yes, I think ALL my recent pics turned out pretty well! 

I know my composition is a little lacking in these pics, but I am really impressed how much better these simple pics look compared to just cell phone pics.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Your run of the mill cellphone photo...









brother of OoO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

This looks pretty good


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Feeling froggy.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Roger Beep said:


> This worked out pretty well, I think


Love the Mühle Glashütte Seebataillon! :-!

Here are some pictures of mine at/in the Baltic Sea.


----------



## ShdwFX (Mar 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Just starting out but here are some I have done.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Longines Conquest 18k Vintage


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I really like this shot. I posted is last week in the Omega watch sub-forum here on WUS.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think I've posted this example on the thread before. Junghans Chronoscope Telemeter Chronograph taken with an old Olympus digital travel cam using macro setting and with flash:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Another German on German but on a new strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

41Mets said:


> Another German on German but on a new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding combo!!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mirabello1 said:


> Outstanding combo!!!!


Thanks!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

A recent acquisition...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How's this









brother of OoO


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

You know I'm a fan of the piano backdrop









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

41Mets said:


> You know I'm a fan of the piano backdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is a cool picture.

There are so many unremarkable photos in this thread. It's cool to see some with creativity.

Doc Savage


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> THAT is a cool picture.
> 
> There are so many unremarkable photos in this thread. It's cool to see some with creativity.
> 
> Doc Savage


Well, to be honest, it's sort of uncreative from me since I've taken so many like that over the years. But my favorite pictures are like this!

Thanks. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raffe (Feb 28, 2012)

I like this picture because it captures the craziness of this hobby.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ShdwFX (Mar 11, 2012)

Raffe said:


> I like this picture because it captures the craziness of this hobby.
> 
> View attachment 14508419


Wow. Amazing pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raffe (Feb 28, 2012)

ShdwFX said:


> Wow. Amazing pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thought this quick pic turned out nice


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dshirts74 said:


> Thought this quick pic turned out nice
> 
> View attachment 14509369


Looks great on the jubilee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

berni29 said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this quick pic turned out nice
> ...


Thanks! I know it's been debated, but IMHO, the jubilee just works so much better on the BLRO Pepsi than the BLNR Batman. Both dressed up and dressed down.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Took this at the Blue Lagoon Iceland many moons ago still go the watch a Sinn EZM2 GSG9


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bazza. said:


> Took this at the Blue Lagoon Iceland many moons ago still go the watch a Sinn EZM2 GSG9


Stunning


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

GorgeousCW Ombre.2 boatswain! Nice pic too!

This apple pic came out nicely for an iphone5 shot 😉


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A Glycine Combat 6 Classic with a HD Heritage Softail Classic...









And a Dali'-esque Lum-Tec...


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Neon district again, looks great


----------



## The_Dial_Artist (Sep 18, 2019)

This this works well, really makes the colours POP









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Doddste (Sep 6, 2013)

Locman Ducati Automatic


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Quick snap while waiting for laptop to reboot


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

Fantastic idea for a thread! To be honest, I had wanted to contribute earlier but wanted to wait until I got my new watchbox to "frame" my collection.

With our 1920's Kurtzmann Empire Grand:















With our 2016 Gibson Les Paul Traditional:















With our 2016 Fender Stratocaster American Standard:















I love this hobby. Thank you everyone at WUS for the terrific insights, intelligence, opinions and photos on all things having to do with the psychology, history and nuances of this great world of horology.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## sikiNS (Mar 11, 2015)

I think these 2 came out very well















Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

My Glycine Airman World Traveler


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This Sinn is a real classic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

andyjohnson said:


> View attachment 14532737
> 
> 
> My Glycine Airman World Traveler


Gorgeous watch!


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

warsh said:


> This Sinn is a real classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Sinn!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Playing around with some new bands on my Citizen.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Love them both 

⌚


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

Think this one turned out great









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jhwarthog said:


> Think this one turned out great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


Love me some Pepsi!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

This photo is dedicated to all the WUSers here who introduced me to WoD (watch on denim)


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Argh major quality reduction uploading the last image!


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)

A couple of pictures of my latest. It was a long wait, but the watch is something else.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Taken with an iPhone 8


----------



## elvincible (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## NoraaK (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Simply Vintage Watches (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## NoraaK (Oct 15, 2019)

My two Raymond Weil and some cuff links...


----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

Simply Vintage Watches said:


> View attachment 14551841


That is a beautiful Cartier Tank!


----------



## nicholascanada (Jan 12, 2009)

Boring but the watch looks so good all the time.


----------



## TheOracle (Oct 9, 2019)

MWTP


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I liked this one.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

A classic Datejust 16014









brother of OoO


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Here are some we did Monday as part of the Barton Bands photo contest. It was a fun day of shooting.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

View attachment IMG_0113_1571859481908.jpg


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

View attachment IMG_0111_1571859682135.jpg
View attachment IMG_0076_1571859719097.jpg
View attachment IMG_0051_1571859752242.jpg


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Taken with an iPhone 8...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Not mine, but I wish it was... the watch and the pix:


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Answer to when asked what does your collection look like now...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

These









Time is a gift...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hagensieker (Oct 27, 2019)

This isn't a fancy watch but I liked this picture I took of it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin 40


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

My Seiko Sliderule









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

View attachment IMG_0179_1572572935633.jpg


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This one arrived 2 weeks ago: a Nappey NOS -small second- from the 70's!
Look how the case can "mirror", seemed nice to me.








picture taken in sunny Greece !

enjoy,
Jo


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## 1981Eagle (Mar 4, 2018)

I like this one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Lawlex (Oct 12, 2019)

I love my watch so much and if the picture does not come out great, I blame my wrist


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Just took this shot this afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Kenny6139 said:


> My Seiko Sliderule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My UG collection 
(missing my Unisonic Buzzsaw dial)


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## 1981Eagle (Mar 4, 2018)

This is my wife's. I took it to use as a computer 'wallpaper' and therefore I wanted some negative space to have some area to put desktop icons that doesn't cover the photo. I love close-up photography


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

Invested in the iPhone 11 Pro and it is doing it job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This is quickly becoming my daily work watch










brother of OoO


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Sharing the love of my new piece! Seiko SBDC061 ~ SPB077J1


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Vintage Zenith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Few photos taken recently:


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Instagram @Deskdiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rolex OysterDate ref 6694


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I like this









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Crosspolytope (Aug 21, 2019)

View attachment 14623979


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

My Hamilton during a hunting trip last weekend.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is that the SBGW231? Looks fantastic.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Jack646 said:


> Is that the SBGW231? Looks fantastic.


Yes sir, and thank you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Doxa on Blushark strap.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Might look like the same picture I took a few years ago, but this is a new one from yesterday.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Recent:



Five years ago:


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Taking off w my GS GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Only thing about this beauty is being bothered enough to set the date when you haven't worn it in a few days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Loving this panda









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

Playing with a new macro tube on my Sony A6000:


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

This is one of those dials that looks totally different in varying lights, but thought this came out well


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Longines









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)




----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought a few from this batch came out pretty well:


























Once in a while ya' get one of those wonky lighting shots that lend a unique quality to the image. This one came out a bit weird, but I kinda dig the effect:








Don't know if anyone else can relate to this, but I find myself taking several batches of pics of the watch im wearing each day....just to get a few for the "WRUW" thread. It's come to be something I really enjoy doing, and I actually look forward to it.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Jumping hour by Ward


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Armogan Le Mans on the Train


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Going to have a look at the Planet Ocean leather + rubber integrated strap today. On the fence about it; last time I tried it on it looked great but was still a little too chunky for what I'm looking for, but I do like the integrated look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch. One of my all time favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Loving Longines!










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

rfortson said:


> Loving Longines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch from a fellow Houstonian.

Never looked at Longines as a top 10 brand of mine but they are moving up my list quickly. Have my eyes on a Heritage diver right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Oris BCPD by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## av8tor86 (Feb 8, 2006)

New Bremont UH-60 ALT-1 ZT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## av8tor86 (Feb 8, 2006)

And another one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

...all the watches I've ever owned in my life except for 4- a lime green swatch that my dad keeps, one i traded with brother my (Speedmaster day/date), a strapless/battery-less Aqualand carcass, and a digital watch i had as a kid that I can barely remember.


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Christopher Ward Dartmouth Series I


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

16800










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JRParker (Nov 23, 2019)

Festive shot with the phone.


----------



## digger27 (Jul 26, 2018)

I own a nice Nikon SLR I am too lazy to charge up and a great Panasonic digital I packed away and can't find and get I still somehow managed to capture this on a real low end phone camera.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


>


Now THAT'S a heck of a cool shot!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Now THAT'S a heck of a cool shot!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me bb58


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

Not the greatest “detail” shots, but I thought the lighting on these was pretty cool and a bit unusual...and kinda lends a unique quality. Lord knows I haven’t been able to duplicate them....


----------



## DoTheChaCha (Jun 26, 2019)

I really like the way the shadows effected the lume, it's kinda blurry though. I took it on a 5 year old iPhone six


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is that?

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Coffee this morning...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

TAG McLaren by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

a few of my favorite recent shots.

IG: Wristgaming


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

It doesn't have an aesthetic background, but the clarity of the watch itself is clear.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Glass tabletop


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

SKX031 62mas mod...


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

A decent lume on a LE Santos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)

2001 Superocean


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Have a Great Day Everyone!


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

Evilpenguin- I love those strap ideas and combos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, still posting this one.

LonginesHeritage1973-4 by Russ, on Flickr

LonginesHeritage1973-3 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Post-work snap


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Love this one. It's currently my phone wallpaper. Just laid it on the throw on the bed!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Not necessarily the best photo, but I love everything in it. My kind of Saturday morning.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Longines









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

The watches I keep in my box of five 🤗


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida A12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

warsh said:


> Armida A12
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Christmassy!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Just unboxed this beauty,,,


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

12 o'clock









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## pelican_oh (Jan 2, 2019)

What's interesting about it is that my wrinkly bedsheet gave it a dramatic background hahaha









@pelican_oh #pelicanwatches


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

My newest aquisition looking angry on razor wire


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

.


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

krampus said:


> My newest aquisition looking angry on razor wire
> View attachment 14708293


That is one angry looking strap

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

pelican_oh said:


> What's interesting about it is that my wrinkly bedsheet gave it a dramatic background hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shots on the bed FTW

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Couple









Time is a gift...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

As good as I can do with a Pixel phone and no editing.


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Seiko Prospex SBDC053 62MAS


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Chronograph Air Race Red Bull Special Edition


----------



## JRParker (Nov 23, 2019)

With the Seiko PADI this time


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

Certina DS Action Diver Sea Turtle Conservancy Special Edition. Amazing dial.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

My Glycine 24 hr Purist


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

I like this one 








https://i.imgur.com/V2QOFtk.jpg


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

My two favorite things: a good leather boot and a watch.


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

rixcafe said:


>


Got to get me one of those.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Badbebe said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That lighting's prefect!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some new GO photos with iPhone


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> That lighting's prefect!


Wrong!It's totally washed out from the 30-35 markers on the bezel.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

These were shot in natural light,thus the shaded areas.Really need to get a light box.


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

I like how this low light shot captured the hands and shadows.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Stickers are off, just took the pictures right when I got home.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Double


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

On my son's rubber bib. I think it pops!


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Another one


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

sillo38 said:


> Stickers are off, just took the pictures right when I got home.


Desktop wallpaper material right there!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Wrong!It's totally washed out from the 30-35 markers on the bezel.


Lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sillo38 said:


> Another one


Very nice


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Just a random picture I took at work today


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Was happy with the whole shot, but mostly because the second hand lined up perfectly on the lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

I'm not much of a photographer but I thought these came out ok:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Christmas portrait of my Longines









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

Just a hint of the sunburst dial.














Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO with new phone camera









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

GS Passport by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

This one turned out better than I expected, but I probably should have set the focus point slightly nearer.


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

hand on the steering wheel...
https://www.instagram.com/deskdiver/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## av8tor86 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

A Christmas picture from today.








https://i.imgur.com/8Yjlq7w.jpg


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

GS TimeLapse by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

Geology Rocks said:


> GS TimeLapse by HpiRally, on Flickr


That's an awesome shot! Perfectly captures the accuracy and finishing by GS... I need one!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonkamp (Oct 24, 2007)

Trying out my new Google Pixel...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A Christmas gift from my daughter...


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

My last watch post of the decade, it's been a truly eventful year and it's only fitting that I mark it with the watch that commemorated my biggest life event of 2019 ... Wishing everyone a blessed and happy year ahead . What timepiece will you be seeing 2020 in with? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

My inklblot.

This is the one that got me into this vice several years back.








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

A surprisingly half-decent lume shot of a rare Cartier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

These are kinda dark overall, but something about the way the light was hitting the hands made me think they came out pretty cool...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Several of my Triton today, but I'll choose this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

Spinnaker Cahill midsize


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

The Ares Diver-1 bezel "ghosts" in and out of view.

Either annoying or cool, depending on your feeling about that.

I find it cool.


That being said, I prefer shots when it's "visible".


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## snagglepants (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuartogel (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Insta @apt.1901









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## SuperScope96 (Dec 24, 2012)

I was just passing time on the subway...


----------



## SwissAm (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

snagglepants said:


> View attachment 14758531


This is an awesome shot


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

No filters, no editing, just cropped in 1:1. From my xiaomi redmi note 4x. All the color from the watch and careful positioning of a fully orange, max brightness laptop screen. The softness of the light is awesome. I'm going to use this again surely.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SARG011


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

My friend's shot he sent me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

PAM 655...


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Perfect sun position!


----------



## MissSummerStorm (Apr 18, 2014)

My Tudor bb36 right before I sold it


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The color just works doesn't it


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

It is ofcourse subjective and filters add dramatic shades but these I like


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The color just works doesn't it


Looks nice Bro HK


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Looks nice Bro HK


Thanks bro


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Sokka (Sep 1, 2019)

Cincinnatus Field Watch


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

More playing with the camera.. And a magnesium fire starter.. :-!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

geckobros said:


> View attachment 14788249


Bloody awesome...


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

I think this one turned out quite good.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

instagram.com/deskdiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


Those are some very cool shots. Staging the watch among "dial matched" puzzle pieces was a creative & unique idea. I really dig the context and the way it turned out.

Also love the the way the light plays off the dial in the second one. In certain areas, the dial texture really "Pops!"

Heck, even the lume shot looks good. I've probably snapped hundreds of "lume shots" over the years....and to date, I don't think I've ever posted a single one. Lol, mine always seem to look like absolute crap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zeroedout said:


> Those are some very cool shots. Staging the watch among "dial matched" puzzle pieces was a creative & unique idea. I really dig the context and the way it turned out.
> 
> Also love the the way the light plays off the dial in the second one. In certain areas, the dial texture really "Pops!"
> 
> Heck, even the lume shot looks good. I've probably snapped hundreds of "lume shots" over the years....and to date, I don't think I've ever posted a single one. Lol, mine always seem to look like absolute crap.


Thanks!


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

This pic of my latest acquisition came out pretty good:


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, amazing photo here. The detail that's visible in the dial is stunning!


----------



## SwissAm (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

View attachment 28-DSC04705.jpg
View attachment 37-DSC04714.jpg
View attachment 26-DSC04703.jpg


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vostok on the right date by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

The Raketa Antimagnetic


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Shot not too long ago








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

a true classic with a twist.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm terrible at taking wrist shots, but I think this one can out clear and shows off the watch well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

A few recent shots of my Flightmaster..
View attachment 30-DSC04653.jpg
View attachment 56-DSC04666.jpg
View attachment 66-DSC04671.jpg


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Picture I took for my instagram last week. Still working on my lighting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

still really enjoying this new to me OP 39










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Latest arrival: Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41, the pass-around watch from April 2019 (-> review here). It returned to me.


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

Marine Original


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

A quick shot of my Seiko while I wait on the brake lathe


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Time


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Coronet on the Oyster clasp


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Old vs new, separated by 60 years.


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Very happy with this one of my Freddie moon phase.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Took recently during watching No Time to Die trailer


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pelican_oh (Jan 2, 2019)

My Japanese watches









@pelican_oh #pelicanwatches


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Into the washing machine.....









Not yet completely satisfied ....will try better lighting in the time to come.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The way brushed bronze catches light is amazing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> The way brushed bronze catches light is amazing


Excellent photos


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

My dinner companion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

iPhone 8...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

My SOTC


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

This watch needs no introduction


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

View attachment IMG_0583_1581709095480.jpg
View attachment IMG_0562_1581709118989.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Using a HAVOX Fotostudio HPB-40XD since the day before yesterday.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

(George glances at his watch)

Kelly: That's a nice watch George.

George: Yeah.

Kelly: You know, my boyfriend has the same one.

George: Huh. Really?

Kelly: Yeah, he loves watches. He's a real watch freak.

George: Well, how about that?

Kelly: Ooh look out. (pointing at the ground - squishing sound) You stepped right in it.

George: Yes, I sure did.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Pimmsley said:


> View attachment 14867849
> 
> 
> View attachment 14867853
> ...


This Tissot looks great! What is the reference?

Adding few shots of Black Knight taken earlier today...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

AndyAaron said:


> This Tissot looks great! What is the reference?
> 
> Adding few shots of Black Knight taken earlier today...


Hey there, thank you  I love them and have a special sentimental connection...
they are both Tissot Two Timer (NOS) from approx 1988... 

the model was released in 1986 and produced up to 98 with 2 refreshes to the model

Cool thread...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/tissot-two-timer-newest-acquisition-i-know-its-not-old-883723.html

More info on my two, two timers...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/tiss...i-know-its-not-old-883723-2.html#post50849955

Cheers


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks for info.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

View attachment IMG_0613.jpg
View attachment IMG_0605.jpg


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

And tomorrow's weather forecast is........









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Forgot to post this yesterday&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bctimekeeper (Feb 2, 2020)

This has got to be my favorite as of recently!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

This one is ok I think









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Quickie on traffic stop...









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing like a nice and beat up crown.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two photos, two minutes apart. no filter, no adjustments, no idea...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Oris Artelier GMT Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1952 Tudor Fleurier 390 movement


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Blurred, isn‘t it !?!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Seiko Limited Edition Brown Dial


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

A recent flight to Boston.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

A few fairly recent shots...

B-1 Sliderule 1280X800 POST! by o2afac67, on Flickr

B-1 John Wayne 1280X800DK by o2afac67, on Flickr

EVOUTC ProV1x 1280X800 crop by o2afac67, on Flickr

CW UTC Bund HGU-33 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr

Evo UTC coins DK 1280X800 ! by o2afac67, on Flickr

EvoUTC Bund gunsite 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

B-1 Formation takeoff crop 1280X800 poat by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamtun Kraken H2


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Snapped this last weekend beside my uni's track & field oval. I just love the lighting of the approaching golden hour.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Just playing with the light.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Junghans Meister Pilot
Hat of the Arma dei Carabinieri, a souvenir from the Carabinieri di Roma
The Acme Thunderer, a gift from Schofield Watch Company
The Metropolitan by J.Hudson&Co. Birmingham, a flea market find
Brass Clock key


----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

Better than expected for sure.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

This isn't to bad 


This a friend took of me


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196 (Aug 22, 2019)

I think this one from the other day turned out pretty well. Good DOF at least


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The really wonderful Traska Freediver V2.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Taken with a Xiaomi Mi 9T, edited with Snapseed


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Patina on bronze


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

One from the pool


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

A little while ago but very happy with how this one turned out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Love the Lamy. Watch no bad either ;-)


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Second attempt to post these images...hopefully it works this time 

































Wishing you all the very best of health!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ball Rail Roader


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo72 (Jan 1, 2020)

Last week, on Praslin, Seychelles.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

I was up at Foothill College in Los Altos Hills and took some pics of the campus and some pics of my watch on the campus


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Another capture that I thought captured some shadow and light play.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## love mechanicals (May 24, 2015)

Cyrillic steel and lighting


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Haven't worn as much lately so I wanted to cherish it in photos 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ya









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Watches123 said:


> Second attempt to post these images...hopefully it works this time
> 
> View attachment 14971703
> 
> ...


Nicely done


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rolex Explorer II 216570


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Kind of like this one, shot by my wife


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743 (Dec 26, 2018)

great pics, thx


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Night Opa by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Getting ready for our morning walk.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Haven't worn this watch in almost half a year... as my collection has grew... fell back in love this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 15011203
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011205
> ...


Always love your excellent and unusual watches and your great photos of them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Nope...None....Nada...I suck at photography (and so does my camera)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mumblypeg said:


> Nope...None....Nada...I suck at photography (and so does my camera)


 Thanks for littering the thread with such an important reply,way to pad that post count!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

More playing with the camera.. With two abalone shells this time.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> Nope...None....Nada...I suck.


FIFY.


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

I thought this was interesting:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Not a bad shot, with that ever so precious resource in the background.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Old Ipad but still kinda neat


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Taken last night.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

jenyang said:


> Not a bad shot, with that ever so precious resource in the background.
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


That got me thinking, I'm waiting for Floyd Mayweather to flash his TP stash, probably packaged up like bricks lol


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> Always love your excellent and unusual watches and your great photos of them!


Thank you, that is very kind, though I cannot take credit for the watches: someone else designed and made them 

Not sure if I had posted these on this thread yet, if I'm repeating myself, I apologize:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

May as well throw in another Juvenia while I'm at it


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Thank you, that is very kind, though I cannot take credit for the watches: someone else designed and made them
> 
> Not sure if I had posted these on this thread yet, if I'm repeating myself, I apologize:
> 
> ...


Blue linen dial is stunning

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Fredette (Jun 11, 2019)

Thought this one was cool









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Kennychewy2000 (Jan 6, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9 (Jun 5, 2018)

Pretty happy with this one. It's going to print for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

A couple of alternative takes on my BB58

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor 79270 Prince Date Chronograph


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

My Tudor 79270








My Glashutte Original Senator Pointer Hand Date








My Monta Oceanking Gen II Diver








Wishing you all the very best of health!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

This one surprised me so here it is.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

No processing done on this photo (just a crop). The dial really is that gorgeous









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macharle (Jan 24, 2020)

Rtepregis said:


> I'll play along...
> View attachment 11171546
> View attachment 11171554
> View attachment 11171562


Ummm that last one came out REALLY well. Like magazine well.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought a few of these came out pretty well this week. Nothing fancy, just phone pics but I like them. Really need to address the unsightly wrist hair one of these days.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

TH Carrera Calibre 1


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

My inkblot beside the track oval before the pestilence from china wrought havoc to my small lil world.









to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Graham Chronofighter RAC Trigger
*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Bulova "1972 Oceanographer"reissue...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Bulova "1972 Oceanographer"reissue...


Great colorway for the model.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This one kinda struck me...



What a chunk!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

This Edox is really tough to capture in pics. Very basic and not much depth to the dial. To be honest, the AR treatment (assuming there is any) is not very effective...and the dial seems to get washed out in photographs. Even in person, under many lighting conditions the dial tends more toward grey than black, so when I can capture the blackness I consider it a win. The past few days I got a few that I think came out ok, not spectacular....but as close to “real life” as I’ve been able to manage. I’m tossing in a pick of my little pal just for kicks, because he was proud of his new Mohawk and wanted you guys to see it. 

And yes, he told me that himself. We “communicate”.


----------



## LJ_Santos (Nov 7, 2010)

This one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TPilot (Apr 18, 2020)

I am new to the forum and trying to figure out the point of pictures etc. any advice?...Jim


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

TPilot said:


> I am new to the forum and trying to figure out the point of pictures etc. any advice?...Jim


I don't understand your question.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


Spectacularly gorgeous. Like a combo of these two. I've always liked the look of Tourby watched.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Spectacularly gorgeous. Like a combo of these two. I've always liked the look of Tourby watched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I'm a big fan.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm a big fan.


Tasty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Frederique Constant FC-325S6B6, Clear Vision with Big Date and Dual Time.
So many details. Love that big date (2 wheels) complication.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My brand new Yema Navygraf. Love the yellow hands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

warsh said:


> My brand new Yema Navygraf. Love the yellow hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic, love the simple design. But why would you ever want to write "Patent pending" in a watch? At least wait until the patent is accepted.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

I sold my 16753 a few years back, as it was a bit too blingy for me and replaced it with a black bezel 1675. Nevertheless, I believe the sunburst purple dial on the root beer I believe to make the prettiest tool watch I've ever seen.



















I can't seem to get any good photos of the 1675 somehow - it's just not pretty. This is about as good as it gets:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's one I took today. My only dive watch-a Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III.


----------



## Chilidog67 (May 24, 2018)

My old Hulk G-Shock...


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

I liked the lighting and the shadow added some depth to this shot of my El Primero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

⚡⚡⚡ Happy Friday y'all! ⚡⚡⚡

Today's and yesterday's.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> .


Wow. That's a great shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a hike today 
Nodus retrospect salmon


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

41Mets said:


> On a hike today
> Nodus retrospect salmon
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Swimmin' upstream, or down?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Nice! Swimmin' upstream, or down?


Luckily it didn't swim downstream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## sharpq (May 12, 2011)

Best I can do, anyway!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

All of these look good!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

What are you selling when you get to 100?



ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION said:


> All of these look good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


Nice pic!


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


Nice pic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RNBWatch said:


> Nice pic!


Thanks!


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Took this for a potential buyer and thought it came out really well.

16710


----------



## Genuishevitz (Dec 20, 2019)

Mostly for the serendipity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## jaybe52 (May 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> .


Great shots, great colours. That texture on the case as well.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Great shots, great colours. That texture on the case as well.


Thank you sir.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm not much of a photographer, but this shot somehow caught the brushed dial and chunky indices of the JeanRichard Aquascope fairly well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

VaEagle said:


> I'm not much of a photographer, but this shot somehow caught the brushed dial and chunky indices of the JeanRichard Aquascope fairly well.
> 
> View attachment 15077485


I love the dial on that one


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I love the dial on that one


Thanks!


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> .


Awesome pic's of a great looking watch!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best pictures Of this watch I've ever seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Best pictures Of this watch I've ever seen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Just arrived an hour ago.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous blue dial and you captured it perfectly


----------



## Dive Watch Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

nice shot


----------



## Dive Watch Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

What camera did you use for the close ups? Surely not a cell phone.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

There are some incredible photographers on this forum - the standard is so high. I only have my phone to take pictures with at the moment, and am not a natural with it, but I was pretty chuffed with this snap taken on the afternoon dog walk just now. I hoped to find a nice thick patch of fallen blossoms on a day I had the Seiko on wrist, and before they all turn to mush and disappear. It just seems so appropriate with an iconic Japanese watch - maybe predictably so! I'm sure there are lots of similar photographs about, but I'm glad this one is mine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Buick said:


> There are some incredible photographers on this forum - the standard is so high. I only have my phone to take pictures with at the moment, and am not a natural with it, but I was pretty chuffed with this snap taken on the afternoon dog walk just now. I hoped to find a nice thick patch of fallen blossoms on a day I had the Seiko on wrist, and before they all turn to mush and disappear. It just seems so appropriate with an iconic Japanese watch - maybe predictably so! I'm sure there are lots of similar photographs about, but I'm glad this one is mine.
> View attachment 15079265


That's excellent all around


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Dive Watch Guy said:


> What camera did you use for the close ups? Surely not a cell phone.


Hi, are you asking me? Sorry if you're not!

It's a canon 60D with a discontinued macro I believe 50mm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

My Glashutte Original Senator Pointer Hand Date


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> .


Mine never takes a bad pix either, but these are exquisite!



VaEagle said:


> I'm not much of a photographer, but this shot somehow caught the brushed dial and chunky indices of the JeanRichard Aquascope fairly well.
> 
> View attachment 15077485


Now you just need to rotate the image.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

jaybe52 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shot a few for the anniversary, as well...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok this is a _homage_ but the photos I believe merit a post. Just finished burnishing the edge of the strap with some Shell Cordovan cream and it turned out pretty good, matches the patina of the case.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Ok this is a _homage_ but the photos I believe merit a post. Just finished burnishing the edge of the strap with some Shell Cordovan cream and it turned out pretty good, matches the patina of the case.


Your photos are some of the best I've ever seen. Please do keep them coming!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I thought this one came out quite well .

Aragon and hard wood .

Beanerds.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just in - Undone x Simple Union Limited Edition Bronze unboxing

40mm CuSn8 case . 20mm lug width . stainless steel see through caseback . high dome plexiglass crystal . Seiko NH35A automatic movement . 100m water resistance


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Oris Clipperton and a back view of a Stowa Marine Original.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Playing with reflections


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15102191


Nice beach daument


----------



## aunderscoreham (Jul 23, 2018)

Instagram @twelveninesixthree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantelis25 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Gemini LE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Playing with fire


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Raven trekker


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

GS Colors by HpiRally, on Flickr
Movement TAG by HpiRally, on Flickr
FC1 by HpiRally, on Flickr
Oris Easter by HpiRally, on Flickr
Collection 2 by HpiRally, on Flickr
Oris Diver 65 by HpiRally, on Flickr
GS by HpiRally, on Flickr

I have more on my instagram page @jtm_watchco if you are interested.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Ehh, I take a lot of watch photos, but I kinda like this recent one.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I've gotten lucky on a couple of occasions recently when it comes to pics turning out better than I expected. (taken with iPhone 8)


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Obviously, this isn't a great picture, but I thought it was funny how I find it difficult to take a picture of just the dial without any reflections or too much sunlight. Then I look at this picture and think how cool it is to have the clouds and trees in it.

I know there are a lot of talented photographers on this site: let's see your creative pictures with the dial serving as a canvas for the reflected image. Consider the bar set (low)!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mabeejosh (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

PO









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Interesting watch, never heard of it before. How's the lume?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Interesting watch, never heard of it before. How's the lume?


The lume on the hands is very good. On the dial though it is poor fading rather quickly.

I just did a review of it over in the affordables forum if you want more info


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Coffeetime ☕ ⚡⚡⚡









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Tsee (Jul 15, 2016)

I think this shot of my Oris Aquis came out pretty well!


----------



## IXIslimIXI (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm quite fond of this one...


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm no photographer, but I like this pic and this watch:


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Here's another:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Nothing brings out colours like bright sunlight.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Thought this came out god


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Amazing how changing the angle of the light really affects the bezel color.


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

Beautiful watches. Congrats


----------



## Tsee (Jul 15, 2016)

Duplicate.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Akribos 1000m


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

SteelDive 1996AC - SKX homage















Cadisen C1009 - Longines Conquest homage















Pagani Design PD-1651 - Subby/Yachtmaster/Deepsea Sea-Dweller/Explorer(?)...basically Rolex catalogue homage 















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex pics always turn out sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a phone camera photo


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

NYVirus said:


> Thought this came out god


It is sort of a god watch.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just the clarity of this today. Although who knows if it'll be as clear when I upload










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

From a recent hike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


What the hell?!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Another hike today. This time with the RGM. Oh I love this watch!

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

O R A N G E / B L U E


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

79 Junghans Meister Pilot DLC


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nuartogel (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

cool morning after the rains last night


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just recent...


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

This is my favorite photo of the last few weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡ The morning's desk-diving choices&#8230;



















The eventual winner&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Rather liked this one. The bund is a bit hard to wear with anything other than a tee, but it takes some nice pics


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pezperona (Apr 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

⚡⚡ Happy humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Bambino...


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought these new arrival pics came out pretty well. Not spectacular, but they do illustrate the depth and sharpness of the dial.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

I like how the stick indexes are angled towards the center, nice touch.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

My beaten up old Glycine Airman 8...


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

This is nothing spectacular, but I really like how this shot turned out.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

A few from my outings the past couple of weeks b-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> A few from my outings the past couple of weeks b-)
> 
> View attachment 15188673
> 
> ...


Wow 
That last one is beautiful.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Wow
> That last one is beautiful.


Thanks! That one was from a hike just yesterday. The views were absolutely breathtaking up there!


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Don S said:


> View attachment 15188989


Now that's a beautiful watch, Love the colours.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Random shot of watch and sunglasses


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

The raised indices set like stones on a ring are something else.
Pretty cool...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_ (Jun 2, 2020)

16220









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

All this to the backdrop of "Is the coffee ready yet!?" And then she found out I'd dunked my watch in our breakfast&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

...









Time is a gift...


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Quite happy how this thumbnail turned out. I seriously am loving my little terrarium as a background to my watch pics.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cleaning out my photo library today


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Yokohama (Apr 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yokohama (Apr 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yokohama (Apr 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

At the Alice Marble tennis courts in San Francisco


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## eugenicus (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)

Tudor Heritage Ranger on Chevron strap









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

omeglycine said:


>


Sheeesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

Riveredger said:


> Tudor Heritage Ranger on Chevron strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to see a ranger in the metal, old & new versions. Awesome shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dial does not disappoint. Absolutely stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This green dial is awesome !


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

These came out ok.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

double domes are hard to photograph


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought this round came out pretty well. I don’t know a thing about photography and just use my phone, but I like the way the beige carpet sets the background and puts the focus on the watch....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zeroedout said:


> I thought this round came out pretty well. I don't a thing about photography and just use my phone, but I like the way the beige carpet sets the background and puts the focus on the watch....


Looks great!

Helps to have such a great subject to work with


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Zeroedout said:


> I thought this round came out pretty well. I don't a thing about photography and just use my phone, but I like the way the beige carpet sets the background and puts the focus on the watch....


That top pic gets the ceramic waves perfectly!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Midget under WaterFall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Vacation in Croatia...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz said:


> I have always wanted to see a ranger in the metal, old & new versions. Awesome shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The old version is almost impossible to find, so here's the next best thing


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> Vacation in Croatia...


Everything about those pics is perfect


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Boatswain, do you ever take a bad photo?!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

Not a recent pic but I think it turned out pretty well. Click the thumbnail and you can see short ticks of the second hand.

Sadly, I no longer have this beautiful piece


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's arrived?? How are you liking it in person?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> It's arrived?? How are you liking it in person?


It's incredible. I miss the blue because I really love the blue, but after the first day of putting it on and it's seeming odd because it wasn't a blue eye now I'm fully appreciating this color.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> Boatswain, do you ever take a bad photo?!


Thanks 

But Oh yes! 
I certainly do!

They just pile up in the trash instead of making it here.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

41Mets said:


> It's incredible. I miss the blue because I really love the blue, but after the first day of putting it on and it's seeming odd because it wasn't a blue eye now I'm fully appreciating this color.


Sounds like you need to get another Triton...


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a fun piece.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Everything about those pics is perfect


Thank you sir! However these are just simple phone photos in comparison to yours


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Megalobyte said:


>


Such a cool watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

This one...


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## LMF5000 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Put a new plaid strap from Vario on my Halios Seaforth, and I like how this turned out:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is okay


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


This is virtually perfect. The photo and the watch, aesthetically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

41Mets said:


> This is virtually perfect. The photo and the watch, aesthetically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

While trying to photograph the anordain I thought "I wonder how it reacts to flash". Turns out if you carefully align the light source you can get a reflection that's only slightly larger than the hand stack. This was my best attempt. Surprisingly, what you see is only very lightly edited. Everything outside the bezel just didn't reflect light straight up, resulting in this look.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> While trying to photograph the anordain I thought "I wonder how it reacts to flash". Turns out if you carefully align the light source you can get a reflection that's only slightly larger than the hand stack. This was my best attempt. Surprisingly, what you see is only very lightly edited. Everything outside the bezel just didn't reflect light straight up, resulting in this look.
> 
> View attachment 15327753


That's awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

Baume & Mercier Classima


----------



## rebes (Jan 6, 2019)

My Omega Seamaster Diver Chronograph


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black Bay S&G on a Black Shell Cordovan strap


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

OK...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tijjad (Jan 15, 2011)

This is not as artistic as other pictures I saw in this thread, but I loved how the line glowed here...

It's a Laco Leipzig.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

Engineer M Marvelight


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

Fireman Enterprise


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

It feels a little wrong taking off her caseback after so many years and exposing her to the world.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

seiko_2020070700358.jpg




__
jimanchower


__
Jul 8, 2020


__
spb149








Newest watch: Seiko SBDC107 (SPB149J1)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

️


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Navi Hatbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Messing around with Snapseed while drinking wine... I like this, but may be the grapes talking:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## niemamrady (May 8, 2020)

I like this one...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Today's pic - the best one of the "snow on the ground" feeling with this dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

iddaka said:


> Today's pic - the best one of the "snow on the ground" feeling with this dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

I feel kind a douchey showing off my Kia like this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot capturing the texture of that dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Megalobyte said:


> I feel kind a douchey showing off my Kia like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of those cases when the watch costs more than the car?

Also, that DSSD seems to actually fit you, how big is your wrist?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice shot capturing the texture of that dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I have a bunch of shots with the dial texture but like this one because you see the navyness of when there's no light in the dial and then how the texture comes out in certain lighting. I was reading an article about how it's so hard for GS to take production photos to adequately show their watches in full detail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hairyjesus (Nov 19, 2015)

Seiko Samurai.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This one wasn't terrible


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Nicely captured. Great shot, as always!


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm in...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

New phone (Galaxy S20 Ultra) plus new watch (Seiko SRQ031J1) - I like how this came out.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

New lens. Sigma 70mm 2.8 Macro










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

A decent photo where you can see the various steps of the dial and the different finishing on the sub seconds.


----------



## THE-FURY (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)

This was a really, really challenging light setup...but very happy with how it came out.


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Zhanming057 said:


> This was a really, really challenging light setup...but very happy with how it came out.


Great picture. What watch is that?


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)

AndyAaron said:


> Great picture. What watch is that?


It's a Ressence Type 1S "Ruthenium Silver"


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks! I checked their web pages. Really interesting piece. Unfortunately one of those I may not ever afford


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa...





  








dial.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Jul 21, 2020


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## casey70 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> A decent photo where you can see the various steps of the dial and the different finishing on the sub seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15355348


Love this


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

The dark side of the anOrdain.










Check the spoiler below for the unedited photo straight out of my Xiaomi Mi 9T



Spoiler


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Omega Speedmaster Automatic, taken using the rising sun with a canon T6 and a EF-S 17-55 f2.8 lens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE-FURY (Apr 22, 2018)

Taken earlier today!


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

THE-FURY said:


> Taken earlier today!
> 
> View attachment 15364905


Not a big fan of divers on leather but this looks stunning!

Great combo!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## oldskoolbiker (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetguy87 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

New acquisition from forum...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## ryanelliot (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyone have any advice on how to take such beautiful pictures on a iPhone 11pro.

I can't seem to get the same quality as all the above photos LOL. Here is an example of a watch I am going to post for sale, but it doesn't have the same depth as everyone else's photos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Thundercat? ️️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Later in the day..
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Thundercat? ️️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice kitty, nice watch too! What breed is he?


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Nice kitty, nice watch too! What breed is he?


Thank you, she's a British shorthair&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klockodile (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

PITA watch to photograph... I wont give up though.. 🍺


----------



## SifuJeff (Jul 26, 2020)

A Monster in the dark


----------



## ktg09 (Jan 10, 2020)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Thundercat? ️️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is stunning!


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

ktg09 said:


> that is stunning!


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Playing a bit more with reflections. Again, you can clearly see the various steps of the dial. From the centre up to the hour markers the dial is flat, but the outer edge is convex and curves downwards. The result is this bright blue halo surround the reflected dial.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Zenith Defy plays nicely with the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> Playing a bit more with reflections. Again, you can clearly see the various steps of the dial. From the centre up to the hour markers the dial is flat, but the outer edge is convex and curves downwards. The result is this bright blue halo surround the reflected dial.
> 
> View attachment 15381258


After all... it's not convex.

Got myself a set of clip on lenses for my phone, and it's like a brand new world. Those concentric circles on the outer edge are completely invisible to the naked eye. Even knowing they're there, I can't see them.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> After all... it's not convex.
> 
> Got myself a set of clip on lenses for my phone, and it's like a brand new world. Those concentric circles on the outer edge are completely invisible to the naked eye. Even knowing they're there, I can't see them.
> 
> View attachment 15382546


Once you go macro it's a whole new ball game


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Once you go macro it's a whole new ball game


I'm doing my best to stay away from the photography world. Don't need the extra spending. But it sure is alluring...

I like to try and do my best with my phone, carefully consider background, lighting, shadows, reflections, etc, and then retouch the photos with some editing. All those parts of photography that are free to mess around with. It's still fun and you can get decent results without extra costs.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> I'm doing my best to stay away from the photography world. Don't need the extra spending. But it sure is alluring...
> 
> I like to try and do my best with my phone, carefully consider background, lighting, shadows, reflections, etc, and then retouch the photos with some editing. All those parts of photography that are free to mess around with. It's still fun and you can get decent results without extra costs.


I happen to be a full time photographer (I don't do products, I only work with babies and children) so lucky for me there's no extra cost to speak of.

I'll tell you one thing though - even with pro gear you still have to pay attention to lighting and composition.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Once you go macro it's a whole new ball game


Love your GS photo!! Those dials are great for macros









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Octagon Citizen...


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Not a recent pic, but I came across it looking through a storage drive, I think it is from 2003.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## msdooley (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's mine! I really like the way the dial matches with the Forest Green Ostrich strap, and also the reflection from the light. A fairly simple one-light setup, and the depth of field really gives this image some dimensionality.


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Possibly the most Instagram watch photo I've ever taken









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally got around to taking some proper shots of this beauty, the Seiko SRQ031J1/SARK015 Limited Edition, commemorating the 55th anniversary of their first chronograph in 1964.

SRQ031-8 by Russ, on Flickr

SRQ031-17 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My first PAM, bought online and pleasantly surprised...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Credit goes to the watch. Probably the most photogenic watch I've ever owned.


----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)

I swear I've seen a 'watches and beer' thread around here somewhere....


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## mgonz12 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## rayrayhey (Feb 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Never posted in this thread before. Thought this turned out okay.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Here are my pictures that I'm really happy with. 

Sinn 556i









Traska Summiteer and Traska Freediver









Squale Onda









D1 Milano Commando









Doxa SUB 300 50th anniversary









Monchard Trenchunter


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Here are my pictures that I'm really happy with.
> 
> Sinn 556i
> View attachment 15393429
> ...


Very nice pics


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Very nice pics


Thank you very much!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*I have a few that I think turned out well.*


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

I kind of like this one. The Zblue takes good pics especially in the sun. This was just a quick shot in the car but looked a little different than the usual.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

Black Bay Heritage


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Lazy Saturdays&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Took this shot of my Oris Aquis 43.5mm diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Bremont Argonaut on Sea Monster Shark Leather Strap by Micah of Vintager Straps:





Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Going for that _A Man and His Watch_ vibe that Stephen Lewis did for the book


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

jimanchower said:


> Going for that _A Man and His Watch_ vibe that Stephen Lewis did for the book


That is a superb pic! What a great looking watch.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheGent said:


> That is a superb pic! What a great looking watch.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll double down on that


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

The magic of a scottish enamel dial.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

sernsin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understated but very nice my friend. Love the brushing.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great macros


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Great macros


Thanks! A $2 macro lens from alibaba!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cheddar said:


>


Sensational picture !!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Took this one today...


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Not today's shot but Gigi insisted I post the second photo of the set 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

Man, hate to be the guy following the pic of the Rolex and the cat...that's about as good as it gets.

Gfxdaddy, that is an absolutely fantastic shot!!

Lol....so now I feel the need to preface these by saying I know nothing about photography and just use my phone.

Anyway....this Concord has always been tough to photograph. The dial gets an odd reflection that makes it look like there's "gunk" between the slats. It's invisible to the eye, but inevitably shows up in pics. Yesterday, however, I somehow managed to get really detailed shots of the dial that even show the texture.

The first two are just fairly normal pics, but the last two almost look fake to me....to the point I didn't even post them; but they're the best "close-ups" of this dial I've ever taken:


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Took this one earlier today.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Tenshou (Sep 19, 2019)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful OMEGA


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's some from the last few weeks. 
For more check out my Instagram...
@timedilationwatches
thank you!


----------



## Lantenac06 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Tenshou said:


> That's a beautiful OMEGA


Thank you, it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

insta: apt.1901












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Stevies (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Stevies (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Pair of Longines divers with a pair of Bonetto Cinturini 281s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Kjong said:


> View attachment 15452598


Ah man, that dial REALLY pops - nice shot.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

For some reason, I really liked this shot. Not bad for a camera phone. Watch is gone now, though.


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Gray Turtle.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Stevies said:


> View attachment 15452976


Which one is this. Love the breguet on the bezel


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Spy photo


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Daughter's rehearsal dinner


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just a beautiful watch...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

ToBeDetermined said:


> That's just a beautiful watch...


I often see this color from the watch but rarely photograph it because it's a glare. But dayamnnn!!!

And thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

41Mets said:


> I often see this color from the watch but rarely photograph it because it's a glare. But dayamnnn!!!
> 
> And thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way cool....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice!

a virtual reminder of a rainforest on your wrist. can't lose w/ that.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Zeppelin 7640-4*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice! Does the anchor turn?


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I captured the dial color pretty well:


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I tried to get all the dust off, but close-up like this, a few pesky particles still photobombed me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Used my bedroom ceiling as a backdrop.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


IGotId said:


> I think I captured the dial color pretty well:
> 
> View attachment 15460906


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Amazing! 


Russ1965 said:


>


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ShanghaiYoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jackpot!


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

I really liked this one...


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

stlwatchlvr said:


> I really liked this one...
> View attachment 15461357


I dig macro shots like that. (See my post a few comments back... photos of Oceanus.)


----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

stlwatchlvr said:


> I really liked this one...
> View attachment 15461357


Wow. Great shot.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

These piano ones

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Happy hour on Lake Erie


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> Nice! Does the anchor turn?


No, unfortunately.

This one is painted on what appears to be an enamel dial.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

This one seemed to play well with the light.. all had to do with the angle and the sunlight strength in my case..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

All taken with an iPhone 8. One day I may get a decent camera...


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

That's very cool, grafiz!


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> That's very cool, grafiz!


Thanks!


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Omega SMP Ceramic 300M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Rado Cape Horn 250
> View attachment 15468241
> 
> View attachment 15468242
> ...


That is super cool! And BTW, I am not a number! I am a free man! Be seeing you.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cattusmaru (Jul 23, 2020)

Sugman said:


> All taken with an iPhone 8. One day I may get a decent camera...
> View attachment 15476502
> View attachment 15476503
> 
> ...


I had an iphone 8 prior to cracking the screen but the built in camera was real nice even for today's standards. Sharp looking time piece btw.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

(I like the picture, just not all the smudging on the 809 crystal)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

warsh said:


> That is super cool! And BTW, I am not a number! I am a free man! Be seeing you.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. It is a cool watch, so this is one time I can't be unmutual.


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

I think this one turned out well too...


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

️️️









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

stlwatchlvr said:


> I think this one turned out well too...
> View attachment 15479938
> View attachment 15479938


Beautiful shot and watch! I don't think I've ever seen that Breitling before, what is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

EDIT: I liked the way that this shot turned out, especially the richness of the shade of blue and how the indices really reflect light across their edges.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)




----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Beautiful shot and watch! I don't think I've ever seen that Breitling before, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It is the Breitling 1953 AVI ref 765 reissue. It's my nicest watch for sure.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

(error)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

stlwatchlvr said:


> Thank you. It is the Breitling 1953 AVI ref 765 reissue. It's my nicest watch for sure.


I'm not really a Breitling guy, but that's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaah (Jul 9, 2020)

Just got this down me and got home before the heavens opened. Perfectly timed.


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Aaah said:


> View attachment 15484207
> 
> 
> Just got this down me and got home before the heavens opened. Perfectly timed.


Great beers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This was mine. Taken a while back but I have not posted anything here so far. Used a phone camera, sitting on the veranda having lunch and drinks. Took a few photos and thought to myself, why not a wrist shot?


----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Night and day









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

Gfxdaddy said:


> I'm not really a Breitling guy, but that's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither am I but this one turned me into one.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

This one came out ok.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Took a bunch of photos when I saw it in what I thought was really good lighting by chance and I'm wondering which of these you like best, if I were to only share one of them somewhere else.

1.









2.









3.










4.










5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


>


What an incredible Onyx dialed watch... love it!!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

The Helson Sharkmaster 300 as a hommage to the Omega Seamster 300 is one of my fav. watch designs, ever. I added an Uncle Seiko Flat Link bracelet which makes it even better.
In this pic the look and "vibe" of this watch design is captured pretty well, imho. The slightly doomed crystal, the proportions of case and bracelet - it just looks "right" as in real life.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DonQuixote said:


> What an incredible Onyx dialed watch... love it!!


Thank you.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

These
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@iceman767

What a fabulous collection of chronographs ? ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Insta: @apt.1901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

Took this one last night...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Not my watch. This is my friend's Tudor BB41 79220R that I've had a chance to take picture


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Day lume


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Now this is mine hahaha


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just picked this up. Liking it so far.
Laco Squad Himalaya
Had to post this one. Still wearing it from yesterday and I didn't snap this one until the end of the day. Not many days left like this where I live still this year....


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevies (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## BB4Life (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

stlwatchlvr said:


> Took this one last night...
> View attachment 15491402


Terrific shot !!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Fred Bekher (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

Post making slime with the kids

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

It's not a picture of one watch exactly, but I was very pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Owned very briefly. Looking for it's replacement now.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Couple of GS I think came out ok...

















And the red vintage box...


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

This one turned out okay I think.


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I think this photo is the best I've taken of the OP so far.


----------



## JordanMW (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Longines Conquest automatic. Shot on iPhoneX.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

soystephen said:


>


That an excellent shot. 

Well done.


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

Laco


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

First owned mechanical watch. Bigger than my other watches but love how it sits on the wrist. A great suit watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Explorer II


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That an excellent shot.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you! It's like it belongs there!


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Explorer II


Great shot and gorgeous lighting! May I ask what kind of camera/lens setup you use?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

soystephen said:


> Great shot and gorgeous lighting! May I ask what kind of camera/lens setup you use?


Nikkor 58mm f/1.4 on D5, single off-camera softbox on remote.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I think this shot shows the beautiful DARK ! blue dial that looks black most of the time on my CCCP Officers watch .

Beanerds.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1956 Tudor Oyster-Prince 34 ref 7909, Nikon D5, Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Lip Nautic-Ski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

soystephen said:


> Great shot and gorgeous lighting! May I ask what kind of camera/lens setup you use?


Agreed. Great shot.


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

One more that I thought turned out really nice - really captures the vibrant sunray finish on the dial:


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

A lot of patina here.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)

My 1964 Omega Constellation


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm pretty bad at taking photos of my watches. I'm pretty bad at taking photos full stop. So I generally use stock photos for my watch albums. I'll make exceptions now and again, but that's all they are: exceptions.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Mine : IWC Ingénieur
Hers : DateJust 1603

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BB4Life (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15519890


Very nice, Brad 👍


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> Very nice, Brad 👍


Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought this one was all right...............


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


> I thought this one was all right...............
> 
> View attachment 15521715


Man, this bezel is huge!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

normunds said:


>


Very nice shot


----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)

Hamilton Khaki 42mm on a red stingray!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

FBMJ said:


> Man, this bezel is huge!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Personally, one of my least favourite Rolex designs of all time.

Right up there with the Sky Dweller.....................and Yachtmaster II


----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Very nice shot


Thanks


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Nikkor 58mm f/1.4 on D5, single off-camera softbox on remote.


Can't you just say iPhone 11/12 like everyone else


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Can't you just say iPhone 11/12 like everyone else


Sure. Not iPhone though...


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

It's been months...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Newest addition, Nodus Contrail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Still trying to capture the blue dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15527454


Nice straps !
Usually I don't like full yellow gold watches, but yours is balanced.
I also like the new Vacheron Constantin Yellow Gold Overseas with the blue dial : spectacular !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm posting these two from earlier today. Certainly not the best pics to depict the watch....I just think they're kinda cool and have a funky vibe...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's another showcasing my JLC Hometime.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Taken just now:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fepofepo (Feb 9, 2020)

Simple but I like the lighting...


----------



## illirep (Oct 27, 2017)

Daytona on Napa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thought this turned out neat:


----------



## Fepofepo (Feb 9, 2020)

Rainbow diver


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Love the gilt relief here and the texture on the bezel insert.


----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)

Got really into Macros lately. This is my favorite one so far for sure


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@mgreen089

This one's for you, bud


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Quite happy with this one.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

watchesinnature said:


> Quite happy with this one.
> 
> View attachment 15544887


Very creative


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15544898


I love it !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yaz said:


> I love it !
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> @mgreen089
> 
> This one's for you, bud
> 
> View attachment 15544683


Wow, Stunner right there my friend great shot ?


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Such a clean picture!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Such a clean picture!


Thanks


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> Very creative


Thanks man.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

My SKX007 and 009 spooning is one of my favorite shots.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDD91P1








Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Something that you don't see on every wrist...


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

#NoirNovember 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

AndyAaron said:


> Something that you don't see on every wrist...


Very underrated watch brand. Very high quality!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Cannot agree more


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Movement photos count?


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Mhayes14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15544685


Love the Seiko


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I'm not a good photographer by any means, but I like how this one turned out - Eza 1972:


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Gfxdaddy said:


> #NoirNovember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a sweet shot.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

watchesinnature said:


> Now that's a sweet shot.


Thank you my man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

IG: seikodiver_guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

My first Watch alongside my newest watch. 22 years apart.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## mpelucio13 (Nov 14, 2020)

Enviado de meu SM-G975F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

An unlikely pairing my favourite watch
Incredibly versatile.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

These...


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Torre (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWatchCollector (Oct 5, 2020)

Vintage Cauny Prima with Landeron 248 movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Abre (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## MichiganWatchCollector (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

My riseman on natos in a negligible lighting condition 










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

Not the best watch but the pic turned out well. My only Invicta
289ACEEE-34B0-4CE2-9906-8A8C9B8F12D4 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

Nice lighting on this one
5F41D2D1-ADBD-485D-A5D2-4D04AE1127F6 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

AF6E0F14-64E3-49C2-86F2-B1BFC123B174 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hard to keep up with the great photos in this thread, but I liked how my new Lorier Hyperion GMT was catching the sunlight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Friday night date watch...


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)

My humble contribution (taken in natural light):


----------



## Andre1977 (Nov 24, 2020)

I think this one came out really nice









Shot under some studio lights in a controlled environment (shades etc.)....but....shot with my Xiaomi Mi Note 10 (too lazy to get out a proper camera and macro lens on a tripod eheheh)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster 3572.50
also known as Sandwich Speedy.
The interesting side


----------



## Bulldog72 (Aug 18, 2014)

wuyeah said:


> I have not got time to do more photograph. I have showed my images before, just present them once more of the same stuff. I used to just snap shot my watches, then after a while I felt imagery a bit boring. So later images you will see that I put more thought through my photograph. Each picture got a "theme". It became a much slower process. Hard to be creative.
> 
> Watches


Great Work!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Last shot of the PO this week, I think .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I "borrowed" this bracelet from another watch...it'll likely stay. Thought I'd take some quick pics in the back yard to commemorate the occasion (iPhone 8).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black Bay S&G on Horween Shell Cordovan strap.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ball NEDU happened to snap the TV reflecting off the crystal...


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

A new camera is definitely in the stars for 2021. Hope to contribute more pics in the future.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

No need for a filter... Just tritium...


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

One more


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Maybe this but photographs aren't my thing. I don't use filters it's just natural or room light.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Straight from the iPhone 8...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I'll call this one "Time Flies."


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

Right now with my Pixel 3


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 👍


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Side view of my GS SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Orisginal said:


> Side view of my GS SBGE249
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting. Great craftsmanship


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Ranger 79910


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Colors.


----------



## Andre1977 (Nov 24, 2020)

Old times....


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O Kalmar v2 for this snowy Sunday


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Mercer Concorde on a Gap wool sweater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 👍


----------



## TimexSocialClub (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Simple wrist shot. Not terrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A few

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

The best Sub


----------



## ZeroReverse (May 17, 2011)

Im really proud of this one


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Superb macros. 

Well done.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

In for review, I though this came out well.


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful. What are you using to take the photos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

41Mets said:


> Beautiful. What are you using to take the photos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! My iPhone 11 with a clip on macro I got on Amazon for $40. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Erredibi Oricalco....


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

38mm Zenith Chronomaster Blue and Batgirl came out decent I thought today


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

Loved how this turned out









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pretty tickled with these from an iPhone 8...


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Lume on my Sinn and wine bottle label.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Today one manual:









And one twin quartz


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 👍


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

The contrast in dial colour and extremely reflective dials make it hard to get these three right - this is my best effort so far.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## TemerityB (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ancon Challenger...


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

Just got a macro lens the same day I got the SPB053!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I think this one is pretty cool. It's a simple "studio shot" (in a light box). But, the shape of the watch... the angles / facets / edges make it interesting.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

ZeroReverse said:


> Im really proud of this one
> View attachment 15654951


That is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

My favoritest Casio ever. The original MDV106, now with Domed, blue AR coated sapphire and on the strap from my ProTrek.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

ffritz said:


> ..post them here! :-!
> 
> Well, to be honest, I was just playing around with the camera this weekend and I'm just looking for some excuse to post these.. ;-)
> 
> ...





ffritz said:


> ..post them here! :-!
> 
> Well, to be honest, I was just playing around with the camera this weekend and I'm just looking for some excuse to post these.. ;-)
> 
> ...


This one.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

And the tiny Tristar that has no bad angle in the sunlight.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## MHH (Jan 25, 2021)

No filters or fancy equipment. Just my phone and an incredible watch that still amazes me


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Phone cameras have come a long way... 108mp helps a lot...
















"Thoughts and prayers are rarely enough"


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Earlier today:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Taken with an iPhone 8


----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got a macro lens and will start to play with it. This is one of the first shots I took.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bronze watch - $96.00
Dial - $100.00
Zulu strap - $15.95
Modding imagination - Priceless!










Watch by Invicta 
Dial by Niranjan Parulekar 
Strap by Marine Nationale


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

I have bought an old macro lens!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I also had a plan to shoot some macros but I am quite busy with work and moving the house recently so steering wheel shot must be enough for now...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

What to do when your family is watching the Super Bowl and you honestly can't pretend to care...


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Wifey took these:


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Sinanamus (Oct 7, 2019)

jah said:


> Wifey took these:
> 
> View attachment 15698145
> 
> ...


Now THAT is a watch I love. I see it in my dreams sometimes. Enjoy that piece man. Stunning photos.

Sent from my SM-A515U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Sinanamus said:


> Now THAT is a watch I love. I see it in my dreams sometimes. Enjoy that piece man. Stunning photos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend, it is an honor to own!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hate to follow the ones above. Have had plenty of negative to complain about this lately but realized it only needed regulation. Pic came out great. Just gonna throw a PAM in there because


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the "dial" is usually slate, sometimes green. but never thus. i like it.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Tag Heuer 
& Renault RS... 
They go hand in hand...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

tree in a watch


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## kiledee16 (Mar 7, 2018)

Here is one I like.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think this shot came out nice


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 11175034
> 
> View attachment 11175042
> 
> View attachment 11175066


great looking two tone Tudor there.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the bezel and applied markers on that watch. Great looking piece.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Raza said:


> I'm quite fond of this one, taken in the back of a Tokyo taxi at speed:


Really sets the mood. Great pic.


----------



## nickjorden (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

speedy...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

😎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sabot03196 (Aug 22, 2019)

I've been playing around with practical lighting in some of my macro work. This was done in a lightbox with a LED matrix in the background and I'm using fiber optic strands i the foreground of the shot. The subject is my 1969 Omega Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

IWC BP:










Ball 'Mad Cow':


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sabot03196 said:


> I've been playing around with practical lighting in some of my macro work. This was done in a lightbox with a LED matrix in the background and I'm using fiber optic strands i the foreground of the shot. The subject is my 1969 Omega Speedmaster Professional.


That's excellent


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

😎


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Nowhere near what some of you guys do, but not bad for an iPhone 8...


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

I no longer own this watch as it was just too bobbly on my bird wrist. Shame because it is beautiful


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

phone picture sitting at the table and sipping coffee.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I








Keeping warm with my Baltic Salmon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic! You still happy with the red? Miss the blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

warsh said:


> Nice pic! You still happy with the red? Miss the blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well blue is my favorite color for a watch. I miss it because it's the thing that made me first fall in love with that watch. If I'm being 100% honest I might say I like the blue slightly more, but the red is maybe the best shade of red I've ever seen on the dial and just absolutely gorgeous watch in so I don't regret it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Well blue is my favorite color for a watch. I miss it because it's the thing that made me first fall in love with that watch. If I'm being 100% honest I might say I like the blue slightly more, but the red is maybe the best shade of red I've ever seen on the dial and just absolutely gorgeous watch in so I don't regret it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can always switch back, right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

warsh said:


> You can always switch back, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can. Triton said any competent watchmaker should be able to do it. But I'd probably wait until a service or have it serviced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

warsh said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

Two of my favorite shots...

IG grandmasterwis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm somewhat happy with this photo from earlier today.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

JDD...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Recent acquisition 



























And the tool for night adventures


----------



## Tailo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Abre (Sep 23, 2020)

Factory bling 









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

😎


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

this one comes to mind:


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kanasu #Fiat500E







*


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Not the worst for a camera phone.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

At Omega Boutique in Fairmont Vancouver Hotel


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The iPhone camera's been pretty good to me, lately...


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## NickDH (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

AND










I have a photogenic Golden....what can I say. ?


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15735470


Look Ma...


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

This came out pretty well.

Shot on iphone 12 Pro Max.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Crowns @ 9 o'clock....


----------



## TimeForPhotos (Feb 28, 2021)

My Seiko SRPB17. Lovely red sunburst dial...


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Incredible accuracy, comfort, weight, size, tritium, and value off the charts...

Infact, just incredible...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeForPhotos (Feb 28, 2021)

Perrelet First Class Double Rotor. 
Canon EOS 100D + Tamron 28-75 f2.8. Window as a main source of light plus sheet of paper as a reflector to highligh black strap.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

TimeForPhotos said:


> Perrelet First Class Double Rotor.
> Canon EOS 100D + Tamron 28-75 f2.8. Window as a main source of light plus sheet of paper as a reflector to highligh black strap.


So, you have to tilt the watch away from you to see the date....

I don't think they thought that one through.


----------



## TimeForPhotos (Feb 28, 2021)

Courtney Pike said:


> So, you have to tilt the watch away from you to see the date....
> 
> I don't think they thought that one through.


Yes, you are right. This double rotor is a bit disturbing, but still I love this watch.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 36.
The only carrera with a Zenith El Primero.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

c3p0 said:


>


Whoa. I hope that's not real croc leather and you didn't fall into a crevasse. 😉


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> Whoa. I hope that's not real croc leather and you didn't fall into a crevasse. 😉


Ha ha. Well, it is a real gator strap. But, fortunately, I am safe and sound. Just took advantage of a nice little spot on our walk today.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

c3p0 said:


> Ha ha. Well, it is a real gator strap. But, fortunately, I am safe and sound. Just took advantage of a nice little spot on our walk today.


Glad to hear you and the watch are unscathed!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> Glad to hear you and the watch are unscathed!


Thank you. And your photo of that beautiful watch is exquisite. Congratulations!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15745028


Good edit, Brad. You could have made that guy a priest, one who makes Sinns just float away...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Ardito NumeroUno....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not something I actually planned or worked on to get a good picture, but it turned out to show the 3 dimensionality of the dial better than any picture I've done before while still showing the dial "in portrait." Most of the time to get any 3-D look I usually have to do it "in profile."


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Took this pic while waiting for my son to finish his hockey practice. Would prefer to watch him play over taking pics of my SLA043, but this is pandemic life I guess...









Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Took this pictures of my Steinhart Nav B Uhr.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Koolthang said:


> Took this pic while waiting for my son to finish his hockey practice. Would prefer to watch him play over taking pics of my SLA043, but this is pandemic life I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed the exposure on this one.

Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good guys, what a great post!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykedude (Jun 4, 2018)

41Mets said:


>


That Glashutte's dial is STUNNING!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

mykedude said:


> That Glashutte's dial is STUNNING!!


Thank you! It's my fave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykedude (Jun 4, 2018)

I'll add mine that I shot this morning to change my profile pic.

Masked 2 shots (one just the lume and one with the case sides lit) in photoshop. I liked that the lume on the seconds hand sweeps for 5 seconds by the 6 and 7.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good guys, what a great post!


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Made this one tonight, for a review of the Bulova Sea King aka "lume monster."


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I call this set as 《Enter the Dragon》


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Revue Thommen:


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

oops... already posted it! LOL!


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Tailo (Jan 14, 2021)

The real question is how many of you are professional photophers?


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Tailo said:


> The real question is how many of you are professional photophers?


all my images are shot by iPhone7


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1996 Tudor Submariner 75190 36mm


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

iPhone 8...


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Staging watch shots instead of paying attention to a conference call... work from home rules!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

This dial in the sun...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Sort of. The matte solar cell of this is like a black hole for digital images.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Uploaded straight from my phone. (Took a screenshot to teduce image size.)


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

logan2z said:


> A few recent ones...


Superb timepieces!! 👏😎


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

A couple of people on here seemed to like this one. Normally reflection of the sky on the sapphire glass isn't great but it just seemed to work in this case:










Ball Deepquest gen II BTW.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Throwback Thursday with the diva  ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

A trio of amazing dials


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> View attachment 15789959


Nice one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wwiseman (Mar 26, 2021)

Possibly the most photogenic PAM?


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

The speedy proved photogenic









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SMP-300 on a Hirsch Accent taken with an iPhone 8


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Back in IWC club


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Dan Henry 1972 Chronograph


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

For fun... As I was admiring my new watch, I suddenly noticed a resemblance to something next to me on the end table:


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steeldive Ploprof. Everything looks better in bronze.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Mark XVI


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Laureato 42


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And a movement shot.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vostok-Europe N1 Rocket...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Viribus Unitis IR36....

I bought this watch for my daughter, but she just couldn't bond with it. "Bronze is a man's metal, daddy!", she argued. Her loss is my gain. This daddy looks good in pink.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Stevies (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Traser P67 Officer Pro...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gyavius Deepmarine....


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Beautiful dial of the SPB145


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Kakofonyx said:


> Gyavius Deepmarine....


Wow...looks like a ship compass!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

Love my new watches


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome speedy. What's the watch reference?

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

iceman767 said:


> Awesome speedy. What's the watch reference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. 3576.50, discontinued a few years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Heitis Okeanos Explorer (aka Reese's cups)....


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

This morning in the car, and the sunlight just caught the top edge of the watch 👌


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I shot this photo for my review of the Lum-Tec 300M-3.... to accompany a joke about "desk diving."


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Just received a RubberB for my Daytona today. I love the Irises in the background...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

My latest acquisition. I'm obsessed with this thing.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Color 8, natural, whiskey and reverse black shell cordovan&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)

I love the way the dial can change when I catches the light right.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Angular Momentum Green Moons....


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Charging my new Citizen Eco-Drive:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

I am quickly becoming a really big fan of this watch. Never thought I'd be a Doxa person.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Angular Momentum Green Moons....


This isn't even just a watch this a damn piece of art work ... print and frame those images!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> This isn't even just a watch this a damn piece of art work ... print and frame those images!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Will do! Thanks.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Will do! Thanks.


Too soon to call dibs on print # 002 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

I swear I'm a fairly solid photographer, but I suck at watch photos. I kinda like how this one came out, though nothing special


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker....


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

108MP camera, absolutely no photoshop or digital editing...
Still hands, and very complicated lighting... But worth it for my favourite watch #JDD


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Loads!


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy33 (May 4, 2021)

Zhanming057 said:


> View attachment 15847977


Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelos Great White....


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Bored last night


----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Mr. Roboto....

Domo Arigato!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sunday... Time to relax


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Took this with my phone, beautifully sunlit morning with the light cracking through the blinds on my desk.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

Managed to get quite a few decent pics of the AT since I got it a few weeks back, but these three came out particularly well, if I do say so myself


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

This one might not be new, but it is one of the best I ever took I think.
Was playing around with the salt lamp and this was the result. Not bad for a phone camera pic imo


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

This one's not recent either and in theory nothing special, but I love how my bud's tats just pop here while the watches still manage to be the center of attention


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I quite liked how this turned out with just room lighting and phone.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Nomad RAF....


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Just using phone camera...


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Locc said:


> View attachment 15895666


That 114060 juicy picture

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm going to put up a picture that @Kubby posted on F71 a day ago. I think it's an amazing picture. 
The Squale and the Steeldive have a very similar case shape. But because of the polish on the Squale, and Kubby's clever use of camera. An astonishing optical effect has been created.
I love this photo, I do hope Kubby will forgive me for posting it here to give more people the opportunity to see it.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Sméagol and his precioussssss....


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bones, custom build by MwM Atelier....

Paired with my steampunk mask (that I still enjoy wearing even though I'm fully vaccinated), it's quite an intimidating look. I've seen mothers pull their kids closer to themselves as I approach.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

mrk said:


> Loads!


LOVE it


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Chimera 43 B&B Mother of Pearl....

Partly bronze, PVD coated stainless steel, and a sprinkling of unicorn blood.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Marine Chronometer "Terra Incognita"


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

My SeaQ on my bike.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Picking fruit with my 6096.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Last day of holidays...
Better make the most of it...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

papajulietwhiskey said:


>


This is a GREAT pic!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

What GREAT pics...WOW


r00ski said:


>


Originally, I was just going to quote/copy this first picture...
but the other two pics are AMAZING as well...WOW
Great looking watch!!


r00ski said:


>


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> What GREAT pics...WOW
> 
> Originally, I was just going to quote/copy this first picture...
> but the other two pics are AMAZING as well...WOW
> Great looking watch!!


Why thank you, you're very kind 😁
Yeah, it's a serious piece of eye candy, Omega did well with this one


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not the best background, but the watch part turned out well...








And one of the better lume shots I've taken...








Both pics were taken with an iPhone 8.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Took the Mido with me as my vacation GADA this past week.


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

In it's natural environment. Such a great watch. The carbon case really pops in the sun and the dial is super easy to read way under water.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Salmon goodness









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Relax...
Nothing is under control...
It's worth reflection 

Tag Heuer Aquaracer & Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

RPaige Speakeasy....


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

On the dot, top-bottom


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)

I took this picture of my new watch in natural light today. I like how the light plays on the pie-pan dial and glass:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

Got this beauty about a week ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Fantastic Beasts&#8230;.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DVR said:


> On the dot, top-bottom


Just enjoying this look again.
This watch is quite beautiful.
I love sunburst grey.
The gold borders are a nice touch too.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@DVR Seems strange that only the blue or black come with the bracelet, 
but the grey doesn't.




__





1-36-13-04-91-33







www.glashuette-original.com




WEIRD that this doesn't seem to have an option of buying it 
with a stainless steel bracelet.
That would be my first choice for such a special watch. 
Anyway, it's WAY out of my price range 
Still fun to daydream!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Everything I love in life that doesn't breathe:









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Pontvs Kraken&#8230;.

Go on, I'm sure you're dying to say it!

"Release the Kraken!"


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

AS B1&#8230;.

Lugless&#8230;. Peerless.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Monstrous


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15956879


😎👍🏻


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15956879


That's really cool. ️️️️️


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Helson Porthole&#8230;.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Girard Perregaux Laureato


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

LIV Saturn&#8230;.


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Took this one today for an upcoming review. Was inspired by a trip to the range this weekend.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

It's Tourbillon Tuesday&#8230;.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not bad for an iPhone and a potted plant...


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

After 16 yrs, the loom still works!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Vilhelm Talos&#8230;.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I like sunsets


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

UBoat Doppiotempo&#8230;.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Lu1s95 (Jan 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I liked this one:


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

For a quick and dirty shot to show off the new strap, this came out better than planned.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zodiac&#8230;.


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

iPhone pic of my new Kurono Tokyo Chronograph 2 that arrived this week.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## escapewheel (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Wearing this one today. Vero "North Coast" made in Portland, Oregon:


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am a sucker for lume shots


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

The Divido's been out to play.


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

I suck at taking pictures lol.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 with 12mm domed sapphire crystal&#8230;.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Yeardley (Feb 20, 2021)

Aside from the sapphire crystal reflection, I thought this came out kind of nice:


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Light picks up the dial surface texture nicely, shadows are cool and the hole in the second hand is right over the O.


----------



## NoraaK (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

smokyrich said:


> View attachment 15984069


Stunning !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Vintage Omega Seamaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## BoltVanderhuge (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Kaventsmann Boxfish&#8230;.


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwlaznik (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think these pictures I took, came out remarkably well:


watchman600 said:


>


--------------
Probably going to the Omega AD today...excited, but not buying...yet.
Hopefully, will get nice some nice pics...

and I'm wearing my white Christopher Ward with black bezel insert
to compare and contrast it with the Omega.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Visconti Abyssus Pro Dive 3000&#8230;.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Medusa II&#8230;.

"Do not look directly into her eyes!", the myth warned. But dare you resist this bronze beauty?


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Just snapped this under a dim LED lamp using the NightSight feature on my Google Pixel 3 (no flash), with minor after-adjustments. Amazing what a pocket-size digital camera can do, these days.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Punisher&#8230;. Double the pain.


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

OYNX MMXX


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I love how the light accentuates the engraved movement.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf Super R70


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Spirit of 80's


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

A couple of Speedys our for a ride...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is an AMAZING watch...I LOVE the green,
and how it plays in the light:






















It pops so much, exuding that rich color that it is the first one that someone I was talking to
kept looking at it and I had to stop the conversation and show him the watch!
No, it's not a Rolex or a fake Rolex. It's a Steinhart. I showed him the display back and talked
a little about microbrands, and that was it. 
But that has NEVER happened to me before with any of my other watches.
I guess the HULK stands out !


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Black and Gold go GREAT together! And all of the white is lumed. 
I had to hunt down this NTH Amphion Vintage Gilt...but it's worth it!
I took more, but I think these 3 turned out the best / showed the watch off the best.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Miss Rocky.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)

I got the idea from a photo I'd seen online&#8230;I thought the tan firebrick goes well with the indices.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Supreme Steampunk. Multilayered, multidimensional&#8230;.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## wiseinvestor (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Donga454 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Jzeynn (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not great at taking pics. 
The mirrored dial usually produces a reflection of the camera,
or there is a shadow, or it's not in great light, 
or the bezel doesn't look lined up with the 12.
But these 2 are GREAT pictures of 2 great watches from my collection.
The 1st one still has a camera reflection but is a great pic anyway,
and the 2nd pic is PERFECT and could be on their website! Enjoy:


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Addiesdive










Carnival


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> The 1st one still has a camera reflection but is a great pic anyway,
> and the 2nd pic is PERFECT and could be on their website!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vacheron Overseas









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16083642


....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mazzanti (Jul 15, 2021)

Here are my best photos


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

She still looks good even in her 50's.


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Just back from a holiday in Wales - took one watch and loads of pics on my iPhone...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Before the storm........


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Donga454 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Few pics taken recently


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Gulf edition...

Painstaking setup with reflective etched mirroring, without camera void shadow, with watch lume as sole light source, thanks also to very good CMOS sensors... And plenty of patience...

I could have cleaned the photo up artificially, but actually prefer the raw reality of the image as the beautiful colours of the Gulf edition inspired me...

(Second photo just for reference).


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Cognate.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Bought a cheapo macro lens attachment for my phone, I think it works pretty well.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a stopwatch. It's a wristwatch. It's a showstopper!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Straton Tourer with lovely textured blue dial.


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Just shot this today and thought it came out better than expected. Tudor Black Bay on a canvas strap made by Red Rock Straps.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Im pleasantly surprised to be able to get decent pocket shots in a floor mirror after flipping it with image edit program.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Can't stop looking at this watch&#8230;.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

dt75 said:


>


That picture is SOOO good that it belongs on their website!
---
This is the best lume shot I can get...and it's pretty good
Helson Sharkmaster 300:








And a bonus...artistic one:


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zelos Swordfish in titanium with blue meteorite dial and "timascus" bezel insert
(I suggest you to ZOOM IN on these pictures, to better appreciate how special it is):


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Swiss_Artisan (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I think any minute Tudor will be asking me to use this image for their promos & website 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> I think any minute Tudor will be asking me to use this image for their promos & website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chew-door maybe 🤗


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I love the iridescence of nacre (mother of pearl) dials, but they're hard for me to photograph even with copious artistic license.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue&#8230;.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

...


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland LE&#8230;.

A nice blend of Realism with Futurism. I feel it will become a collectible like Mr. Roboto, from the same watchmaker.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not nearly as good as some of the other pics on here, but I like the way the logo stands out on this one...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Cheddar said:


>


Stunning


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steinhart Marine Officer….


----------



## eitherway (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

That is one piece of beauty

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just arrived yesterday so it looks good to me.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 16148776


Awesome watch and photo! Do you have the model number?


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Awesome watch and photo! Do you have the model number?


It's the A100 (specifically A100WEGG-1AEF)


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's the A100 (specifically A100WEGG-1AEF)


Thanks Brad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is a killer, REALLY good pic
(and yes, I know that it's the 1st and not the 31st...so what!):








The lovely Timascus blue meteorite ti swordfish42 on Helm leather
I tried to get enough of a close-up to show the amazing dial and bezel insert.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Phoenix….

Controversial and Unapologetic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

These are macro photos with new iPhone 13 pro


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I stopped at a gas/petrol station the other night when I caught a glimpse of my Minase exploding under industrial flourescent lighting. The photo appears enhanced but, I swear I didn't touch it.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

41Mets said:


> These are macro photos with new iPhone 13 pro


Beautiful!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Lum-Tec Combat B….


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I got the Iphone 13 pro in last night, the camera is going to be a lot of fun. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

iPhone 13 Pro Max macro is a great deal of fun, indeed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Digmac (Mar 20, 2017)

Another iPhone 13 Pro shot here.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Nitron Ranger LE….


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm really enjoying photographing this one at the moment...that silver-on-silver-on-silver...feels like there's so much you can do with light, reflection, texture









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16185724
> 
> 
> View attachment 16185725


"still life, with watch"

very painterly of you 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16170451


Nice looking watch. Looks very well built. What model number is it?


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

c3p0 said:


> Nice looking watch. Looks very well built. What model number is it?





https://casioakcustom.com/


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

An Aqua Terra and a chicken biscuit...but damn, that dial!


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Chew-door maybe


Brilliant idea... case made out of Kong material.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Kaboom25 (May 28, 2014)

I'm pretty fond of these two I took yesterday. I'm really enjoying this watch, the first Quartz in my collection. I'm not letting go of this one


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MasterOfGears said:


> View attachment 16130912


Ever get the feeling like two posts should maybe be joined into one hmmmmm


@parang 



















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue….


Do you actively stop the patina on your BB ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ever get the feeling like two posts should maybe be joined into one hmmmmm
> 
> 
> @parang
> ...




No, I feel like I am being assimilated into a Borg/Decepticon cube ! Halp!

/jk, great shot


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Do you actively stop the patina on your BB ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, I don’t. Seeing the age progression is part of the fun in bronze watches. This one is rather slow because of the high aluminum content.


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which Lange is this? Just stunning


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

My first time intentionally going outside to photograph a watch, but pretty happy with these photos I captured a few days ago of my snowflake in the snow ❄


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Steampunk Horology: Carpe Omnia….


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Frankly, no.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Very 


Simon said:


> View attachment 16255352


Very nice photo Fr Simon 😊


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Same settings, different watch 😉


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

This is still one of my favorites, ca. 1999-2000.


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Slowly said:


> View attachment 16278353
> 
> View attachment 16278351
> 
> View attachment 16278352


Love the tiny bubble.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 16278741


Good photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

My turn…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

My IWC Top Gun…


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

This one's kinda different...


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

neilziesing said:


> Good photo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks yours as well.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

One more of one I no longer own…


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

My iPhone 8 and I have gotten lucky with pics 2 days in a row. I don't wear this one often, but it photographs fairly well.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16284826


Diggin' the colors.


----------



## rfipps6201 (Nov 30, 2016)

I like these few: 
Bell & Ross Bronze Diver









Breitling Navitimer Montbillant









Omega SuperOcean 42MM


----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

Rze Resolute, I think it came out well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16284826


wow that colour really pops!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

I did a bunch of Arnie Reissue shots a while back as well. I put a uncle seiko bracelet and on an uncle seiko coaster. I found a black steel shroud somewhere as if it wasn’t heavy enough. If I put it in a wool sock I could probably storm a castle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## bpen1980 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mpower2002 said:


> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

This one









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

watchesinnature said:


> Now that's a sweet shot.


Grazie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I suck something awful with pictures. Always looks like I took them with an Instamatic potato. I can definitely appreciate all the great pics on here.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

New addition


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Thought this was okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Yep


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

nick10 said:


>


Very creative shot having it there sandwiched in a book. What Longines model is this by the way? I've been starting to like tortue/tonneau shaped cases - this seems like one?


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Richard_r86 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Thought this captured the inky black dial well...


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

Dietrich TC-Pure


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

iPhone 8:


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## jamilgallp (12 mo ago)

The almighty Anglaise


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

“She offered her honor 
He honored her offer
All night long
They laid in each other’s arms 
Offering and honoring.”


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Mixing it up...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

If Linde Werdelin and Richard Mille had a baby by surrogacy….


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Pre service and crown replacement.


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Cardinal Points

Case by Gerald Genta 
Engraving by David Harris
Everything else by Ridwan


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

tymonster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a most beautiful distortion you caught on camera. nice!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Didnt like the background - done a bit of work in post to make it nicer


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## austinwft (May 4, 2009)

Any excuse to look at a magnified image of one of my favorite dials!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Few pics taken recently…


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I need a better camera...


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Allan Carver
Time Machines


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> I need a better camera...


There is a joke laid up in here but I will refrain. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price.


Cant find their page , but since you mentioned price. How much are these chunks of cusn8 anyways ? Hmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> There is a joke laid up in here but I will refrain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A joke? I must have missed it 
Do tell, I need a good laugh


----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Cant find their page , but since you mentioned price. How much are these chunks of cusn8 anyways ? Hmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Got mine for the Kickstarter price of $449. Try: BATISCAFO - Bronze Vintage Military Diving Designer`s Watch


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrumpyBiker (10 mo ago)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16501019


I usually don’t quote posts in this thread but man, I love this pic!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AndyAaron said:


> I usually don’t quote posts in this thread but man, I love this pic!


Thank you sir.


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, I got the stuff around the watch well . . .


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bell & Ross Instrument De Marine….

Made of Bronze, Wood, and Titanium. Definitely gives you another kind of wood.


----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## darrenak (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Some of the "nice" ones
















Sent from my SM-A415F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)

Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

What’s better than 1 porthole? 8 portholes!


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Blue lume is the best lume.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Replicating an old photo and — just as before — she’s not having it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Graham Chronofighter….


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Follow my IG @topherness and the WRUW threads for more : D


----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

Trying to be artistic but there isnt an artistic bone in my body. Here was my best shot


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Have a great week ahead watchfam!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Skx007


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Happy egg day everyone!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Bronze Masonic….


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

I very much like this one of my Farer Cobb Monopusher.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)




----------



## tempusx (Jul 15, 2019)

Spinnaker


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

A few I was happy with...




























Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## hotlesbianassassin (11 mo ago)

Came out pretty decently, especially for a phone photo.








Usually, getting a decent photo of this watch is beyond my paltry photography skills.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staplebox (Apr 1, 2012)

Sinn 104 matte on a Tropic


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## RedDog1976 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster in this thread. The lighting from my computer screen in an otherwise dark office lit up the dial beautifully.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

I was playing around with Snapseed this morning and came up with this. I think I might print it and hang it next to my kids pictures.


----------



## spencj12 (Mar 30, 2018)

Had a walking holiday in Scotland recently , the bezel shows time elapsed since it last rained...


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TCM: “Mare” (47mm)


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Quite happy with this one >>>


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

it’s a “hand cranker” of a pic..


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I try to frame my photos with something interesting that I am doing right there and then.
But i'm no photographer


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jlingy33 (7 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Quick snap that was taken this morning using my phone camera.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke Morales (9 mo ago)

Liked this one a bit




  








MWC_Chelsea_2.jpg




__
Duke Morales


__
7 mo ago




Melbourne Watch Company Chelsea - Cleaned up a little





Kind of wish I'd gotten the counter balance on the seconds hand in there better.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I keep browsing that Squale on-line but I just can't pull the trigger.









Tell me about: present-day Squale 101 Atmos


Looking for a pool-beach-vacation beater and found this on Gnomon. Mark at LIW sells the Squale mesh bracelet to go with it. I've searched WUS and elsewhere and can't hardly find any info on the current models. Anyone here have one that can comment? Plan B is a Longines Hydroconquest 43mm...




www.watchuseek.com







garydusa said:


>


Back on-topic this is the only exception to my no-quartz rule.

View media item 15256682


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Back to my rotation…

View media item 15256651
View media item 15256647
View media item 15256665


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Graham


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Just swapped my Sinn bracelet for a more summer casual look.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

A few with my watches and my girlfriend (SHE makes the photos )

My Daytona…











My Starbucks…












My Batman…












And my Monaco…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

WOW! How do I follow those pics! Geeez!…
*ORIS TT1 Small Seconds 1000meter (47mm)*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Those watches are too big.

Good of you to admit the parallels between Rolex and Starbucks, though. Admission is the first step to recovery.



Dougiebaby said:


> A few with my watches and my girlfriend (SHE makes the photos )
> 
> My Daytona…
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> View attachment 16727576


How do you like the Vaer? Seem like good quality and design. Haven’t seen one in person yet.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Luke357 said:


> How do you like the Vaer? Seem like good quality and design. Haven’t seen one in person yet.


I like it a lot, 
but the Vaer tan Horween lined leather strap is proving very hard to deal with...
I keep having to slather it with Bicks #4 leather conditioner to keep it from cracking
or showing signs of wear. As a brand new high quality leather strap,
it should have been only once or twice that this was necessary, if that.
But it seems so far that it is every time I take it off or put it on.
Something is not right and weird about that.
(and I bought a black one as well for another watch...
I sure hope that my experience with that black strap is a lot better/easier.
I haven't switched it onto that other watch yet to know).

But the watch itself is really nice. Like you said: good quality and design:
the shape of the case, the dome of the crystal (which I tried to show in the picture),
the interplay of goldish/yellow with white on the hour markers, the open case-back, etc. are all excellent.
---
Oh, and unfortunately, the website and customer service experience was VERY lacking. It took many emails to sort it out, possibly because it is outsourced.
---
Overall, I really like the watch and would recommend it.
But those 2 things (the tan strap cracking in places when it is bent around my wrist
and the actual buying experience were/are quite negative).


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

LIV Watches - 41mm diver


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

I love tourbillon movements.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)*


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Wet, cold day so I had a play with my three favorite things, a watch, the camera and a car.
Tag F1 in the stacks of some IDF Weber carburetors. Happy with the result.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

@Dougiebaby @Sugman and others seems to think adding breasts makes a any watch picture come out pretty well.

And we wonder about the lack of women in this hobby 



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/unintentional-post-no-content.5272589/page-184


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> @Dougiebaby @Sugman and others seems to think adding breasts makes a any watch picture come out pretty well.
> 
> And we wonder about the lack of women in this hobby
> 
> ...


Chicken breast in the background...








Forgot to set the date, by the way.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*




































*…and a Squirrel !*








*Cheers! *


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

Mad-men 60s style, taken inside a (mostly empty) building on Madison Av, NYC, yesterday


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

sat in cafe - liked the shadow created by my table order number thinggy


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Effort









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

One of my only regrets when selling a watch.



Nokie said:


> View attachment 16739461


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

JTK Awesome said:


> @Dougiebaby @Sugman and others seems to think adding breasts makes a any watch picture come out pretty well.
> 
> And we wonder about the lack of women in this hobby
> 
> ...


Sans breasts for JTK…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dougiebaby said:


> Sans breasts for JTK…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  is that Greenville ?


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice  is that Greenville ?


Hey Jeep99Dad,

Yes, I relocated from Charlotte (Cornelius) to downtown Greenville last December. The Falls are located right downtown. It’s the most “European” city I’ve experienced in the US. If you ever visit, please let me know and we can meet. There are many watch nuts in this town. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown) (Hand-Cranker)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)

My Zenith Grand Prix 1900


----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)

My Elgin World War II G.S.T.P Soldiers Pocket Watch


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quick composition this morning...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*These right Here….
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers! *


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Fonderia Navale Condor….


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dougiebaby said:


> Hey Jeep99Dad,
> 
> Yes, I relocated from Charlotte (Cornelius) to downtown Greenville last December. The Falls are located right downtown. It’s the most “European” city I’ve experienced in the US. If you ever visit, please let me know and we can meet. There are many watch nuts in this town.
> 
> ...


I always just thinking we should go down for a visit actually. Maybe when it’s cooler


----------



## Omega-Ferengi (Oct 16, 2012)

My Omega Jedi 145.024 on a Perlon strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

These three the other day sitting outside, not great since they're just cellphone photos......but the natural light was working well.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*Taken on a 5yr old Samsung phone😀*


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm rather delighted with the way this one came out using just my phone:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## tempusx (Jul 15, 2019)

Subdelta Ace Mk2.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

tempusx said:


> Subdelta Ace Mk2.


I’ve never been familiar with Subdelta … looks sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

41Mets said:


>


Love these straps! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

oprhodium39 said:


> View attachment 16399792


Wow, crazy bright lume. What's the age of this piece?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Shot this one eleven days ago...


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

JesseBertone said:


> Wow, crazy bright lume. What's the age of this piece?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


It’s a 2021 model


----------



## lasttango (Sep 2, 2012)

I think this came out well...


----------



## aerolord (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

These two w/ a view of the Vatican from yesterday!


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

some reflection. but it captures how well the sunburst blue is.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I liked this one that is enhanced in iPhone/Instagram filters


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SUPERVISING? (not)…
…STANDING THERE (taking wrist pics)



























..and the Band Plays On*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)




----------



## flylock (Apr 23, 2008)

Bradjhomes said:


> Composition isn't my strong point, but this came out well










2


----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Smiths PRS-25 Cream Dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Both arrived in the past week… Speedmaster & Submariner. Time to log out!


----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)

My collectable Lemania 5100


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


>


That photo came out very nice


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bsw_sc said:


> That photo came out very nice


Thank you!


----------



## kurosch.asghari (7 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Silver Watch Company Archetype One Mil-Sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Bronze T-100 Tritium


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Smiths PRS-25 Cream/White Dial, PRS-47 Commando


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChetGatsby (7 mo ago)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bulgari Octo Finissimo


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

1984 #16800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

This one.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Corrigia Prototipo A


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This one is fair


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson Stingray 47 (Titanium)


























Cheers to the “Tin Man”…*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sinn U50 SDR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Sinn 6096.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

XIIVI Taranis MMXXII/XXIX (6 of 6 LE). The seconds are counted by the small central disc. A cool feature for those of us who like 2-hander watches but also want a continuous visual feedback.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has called twice, & lectured me as well…)*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Silver Watch Company Archetype One Mil-Sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE: CRONO SORCI VERDI LE (#287)
(on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

A nicely done iPhone pic this morning with Timeless Swiss Watch and the great style of their HMS


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ennebi Mictofo Bronzo


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

1984 Rolex Oyster date ref 6694.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Ebel Discovery bronze LE 

“El Diablo”


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Reverso as I was recording a 3 year wear update










Sent from my SM-A415F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “ JOKING ”…*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

despite reflection n all, I liked this one


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

garydusa said:


> *“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
> ..Round The Outside”
> ..Round The Outside”
> ”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?”
> ...


Damn that is a cool watch man. More mascots hard to find. 👍


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

It took me like 20 attempts ti get thus photo ok.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Happy with my Heimdallr watch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”

























*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SBTR017


----------



## americanvainglory (Jan 12, 2017)

antsio100 said:


> View attachment 16532008


Love these. Probably my favorite watch from longines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americanvainglory (Jan 12, 2017)

What are you all using for close up pictures? 

Macro lenses, I phone ? I have a terrible iPhone SE and all my lenses for my full frame are for shooting cars, watch photography has been lacking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

..^^^.. IPhone 13 ProMax

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRAHAM CHRONOFIGHTER


























Friday,..Friday is a Good Day!*


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

This watch is pretty photogenic with a pink strap on a sunny day.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland Bronze LE


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I like a challenge, so these are all with my iPhone instead of my Nikon:


----------



## tempusx (Jul 15, 2019)

Muehle Glashutte - two generations. original model on a left and the new, titanium modely on a right.
Shot with Samsung, by the way.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

This, ladles and gentlemints, is an insomnia astronomy horology lume shot. Nite Alpha T100 tritium is paired with Jupiter, currently the closest it’s been to Earth in 60 years.










I direct your attention to the accent/fill light on either side. The orange highlight on the left is provided by the Signum Cuda Titanium (full lume orange dial), and on the right by the Armida A1 (white dial, full lume blue bezel).


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

I was in Virginia Beach recently and got this shot of the King Neptune statue with the EB Chronolunar


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Toys r always Fun!


























It’s like a “Bachelor Party!”*


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I was pleased with this low light iPhone image.


----------



## Kyfex (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Not a watch picture but I liked these from a few recent work trips. I WAS wearing a watch though. Just ugly old Kansas.















































And a few from the back of the house
















This is actually a really rare event. This storm cell was tornadic at various points and moved as one organized storm from Crete Nebraska almost all the way straight south to the Oklahoma line. Weird North-South movement for a tornadic cell and a really long lifespan.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimist Prime (May 3, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Since you guys insist that a watch be present...

Doo Doo Doo looking out my back door.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

-









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkooterTrash (4 mo ago)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma Quattro made for a great pic the other day


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *“FREE WILLY”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it new Orca? Looks great!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Few photos taken recently..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

AndyAaron said:


> *Is it new Orca? Looks great!*


*Naaah, If you look closely, the Bezel paint is all Chippy & expand the pic and the Crystal has a bunch of Flea Bites, Just got a really sweeet deal on it! 
Thanks though!

Its my “Ol’ Beater”:*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

AndyAaron said:


> Few photos taken recently..


OMG! 
Andy, Those are some really Great Pics!!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

@garydusa Thank you!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Taken with an iPhone 8. Sometimes I get lucky with a pic.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

iPhone 11 Pro, mobile edits in Snapseed, no filters.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

Atelier Wen Perception Salmon dial at a preview event.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..*




































*“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Messing around with a clamp on macro lens that clips to any phone. Pretty cool so far


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## nagilluME (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## Johnny21 (2 mo ago)

Dang this is my favorite thread lol.

I can get lost in it for hours.


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

Watches are tough subject matter.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## mpvick (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## mpvick (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## mpvick (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a White Whale today
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Lumtec M89


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Terra Cielo Mare
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*YES, a Graham in a Suit
















Enjoy the Sunday!*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Biatec is young Slovakian brand of watchmakers. There is an Eterna movement inside. I think we will be friends


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## silverquick (Jan 2, 2017)

This Is my watch.























Inviato dal mio SM-A526B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought this came out quite nicely!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Orient M-Force STI LE (47mm) *
_*
























ORIENT Sponsored Race Car:







*_
*Cheers!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Flying Tiger”*
_*







































*_
*“Bitzer” (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I’ve been stuck in hospital for several weeks so it’s a challenge of making good images with what I have at hand.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Liked this one:


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Andersmann ANN0931 bronze.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Mayan Minimalist…


----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Yaz (Nov 27, 2018)

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanTran (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## AlanTran (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------

